# Djeca i roditelji > Izazovi roditeljstva >  Djeca vegetarijanci, roditelji mesojedi.. i obrnuto

## Konfuzija

Ja sam vegetarijanac, iz etickih razloga, muz takodjer, iz zdravstvenih. Jedemo jaja, med, mlijeko i mlijecne proizvode, ribu kad se bas zazelimo i ako je bas dobra.
Moji su roditelji uvijek bili klasicni domaci mesojedi, popovali su mi kako cu se razboljeti (dok sam bila tinejdzerica), kako mi se beba nece dobro razvijati, necu imati mlijeka itd. Naravno, stvarnost ih je demantirala.
Moje dijete se hranilo isto kao i ja do svoje cca trece godine. Onda je u vrticu probala piletinu i proglasila kako joj je fina ta riba. Zatim je bila bolesna, pa su u bolnici donijeli piletinu za veceru i to je bio prvi obrok kojeg je nakon vise dana bolesti pojela. Kad smo se vratile kuci, nastavila sam joj pripremati perad i ribu, crveno meso nece.
Zna me upitati zasto necu malo njene koke jer je jako fina. Ispricala sam joj o svojoj koki ljubimici koju sam imala kao mala curica.. Ucim je da zivotinje osjecaju bas kao i mi, da nije lijepo nanositi bol nikome, da uvijek postoji alternativa i tako, ali ona jos ne povezuje meso na svome tanjuru sa zivom zivotinjom. Rezonira da meso dobijemo kad zivotinja ugine. Jednom sam napola u sali natuknula da im ljudi ponekad pomognu da uginu, ona je sva zgrozena pitala salim li se ili govorim istinu... Ne zelim je uzrujati, ali ne zelim ni lagati... Je li prerano djetetu od skoro 5 godina govoriti takve stvari? 
Ja sam kao dijete zivjela na selu i nisam bila postedjena dozivljaja kolinja, od cega mi se uvijek dizao zeludac, a kasnije kad sam bila veca radije sam otisla od kuce taj dan.

----------


## Cubana

> JJe li prerano djetetu od skoro 5 godina govoriti takve stvari?


Ako želiš da bude vegetarijanac nemoj joj pripremati meso.
Ja ne želim da mi djeca budu vjernici pa ne idemo u crkvu. A ne vodim ih u crkvu i za vrijeme propovijedi im šapćem da bog ne postoji.
Nametanje osjećaja krivice za ubijanje životinja dok dijete s guštom jede batak po meni nije u redu.

----------


## Mima

Slažem se, a ja joj ne bih niti skrivala kako dobivamo meso.

----------


## Cubana

> Slažem se, a ja joj ne bih niti skrivala kako dobivamo meso.


Nikad nista ne skrivam. Ali objasnjavam ovisno o dobi i ovisno o ucinku koji zelim postici.
Ne znam sto bih dobila sa objasnjavanjem uzgoja i obrade peradi petogidsinjakinji osim da joj zgadim piletinu za sva vremena.
Osim ako mi je to cilj, al ni onda ne dok istu jede. 
Mima, citirala sam te, iako se slažem s tobom. Samo zelim naglasiti da za sve postoji nacin.

----------


## Mima

Nisam niti mislila da treba objašnjavati detalje, ja bih joj rekla d aljudi uzgajaju životinje za meso. Mislim, moja je mislila da se bataci beru sa pilet,a pa sam ju razuvjerila.

----------


## Peterlin

Joj, podsjetile ste me s ovim na scenu iz vremena dok su moja djeca bila vrtićke dobi. Na placu je bila ribarnica sa živim šaranima, pa smo bili u prilici pokazati djeci kako se riba ulovi, očisti i tako dalje... Nije im to bila neka trauma. Možda zato jer nije ni nama. Nikad nismo skrivali kako se dolazi do mesa. Moj mlađi sin uredno zna čistiti ribe.

----------


## Konfuzija

> Ako želiš da bude vegetarijanac nemoj joj pripremati meso.
> Ja ne želim da mi djeca budu vjernici pa ne idemo u crkvu. A ne vodim ih u crkvu i za vrijeme propovijedi im šapćem da bog ne postoji.
> Nametanje osjećaja krivice za ubijanje životinja dok dijete s guštom jede batak po meni nije u redu.


Ja ne zelim da bude vegetarijanac. Zelim da bude dovoljno informirana pa da sama odluci sto zeli biti. Ja sam tu da joj to omogucim.

Meso nije probala kod kuce. Ali probala bi ga prije ili kasnije i toga sam svjesna. Niti joj zelim braniti, zivimo u drustvu svejeda.

Nametanje osjecaja krivice ne dolazi u obzir, to ne radim nikome, a kamoli ne svome djetetu.

Ovu temu nisam zamislila kao razglabanje o tome sto je moralno, a sto nije.. Zanima me je li netko konkretno imao slicnu situaciju i kako je postupio u tom slucaju, jer u mojoj okolini toga nema. A moji roditelji mi nisu bili primjer suptilnosti i prihvacanja razlicitosti.

----------


## sirius

Ne razumijem zasto ne zelis da bude vegetarijanac kod kuce? Tvoje je pravo da doma kuhas sto zelis ako nema zdravstvenih poteskoca zbog kojih bi bas trebalo jesti meso. U protivnom meni je potpuno ok da dijete doma jede sto i roditelji ako je uravnotezeno.

----------


## Konfuzija

> Ne razumijem zasto ne zelis da bude vegetarijanac kod kuce? Tvoje je pravo da doma kuhas sto zelis ako nema zdravstvenih poteskoca zbog kojih bi bas trebalo jesti meso. U protivnom meni je potpuno ok da dijete doma jede sto i roditelji ako je uravnotezeno.


Meni je ok da jede ono sto *ona* zeli jesti, ako je to razumno i meni izvodivo. 
Moja percepcija je drugacija od tvoje jer sam ja imala situaciju gdje nisam htjela jesti isto sto i moji roditelji. A oni su imali isti stav kao ti. I to mi se nije svidjelo.

----------


## sirius

Pa neka jede sto zeli. Ali to ne znaci da joj ti to u kuci moras pripremati. Ne razumijem zasto bi morala?

----------


## Mima

Ja ne razumijem kako ti je prihvatljivo pripremati djetetu meso ako si vegetarijanac iz etičkih razloga.

----------


## tangerina

Moja djeca imaju baku koja ne jede meso, iz recimo vjerskih razloga

Nisam je čula da ikad djeci objašnjava zašto ne jede, a niti da su oni posebno pitali, njima je to jednostavno činjenica

----------


## Konfuzija

> Ja ne razumijem kako ti je prihvatljivo pripremati djetetu meso ako si vegetarijanac iz etičkih razloga.


Ne uzivam u tome, ali napravila bih i vece gadosti za nju. Tu mi je moralni osjecaj rastezljiv.  :Smile:

----------


## sirius

> Ne uzivam u tome, ali napravila bih i vece gadosti za nju. Tu mi je moralni osjecaj rastezljiv.


Da, ali zaista ne vidim zbog cega. Da je iz zdravstvenih razloga - ok. Ovako zaista se nepotrebno patis.

----------


## Mima

dovoljno je da je djetetu fino  :Wink: . Kužim te Konfuzija, ja sam prestala biti vegetarijanka kad sam ostala trudna iz otprilike takvih razloga.

----------


## Konfuzija

> Nisam je čula da ikad djeci objašnjava zašto ne jede, a niti da su oni posebno pitali, njima je to jednostavno činjenica


A jbga, moja pita. I pokazuje senzibilitet slican mome. A ja sam na sto muka kako da joj istinito, ali ipak ne pregrubo objasnim i kako da se pri tom suzdrzim od nametanja moralnih stavova djetetu od 5 godina... Da ima 10 godina, nema bada, idi kod bake pa vidi sto se dogadja.

----------


## Konfuzija

> Da, ali zaista ne vidim zbog cega. Da je iz zdravstvenih razloga - ok. Ovako zaista se nepotrebno patis.


Nije mi patnja, zaista. Ne znam kako si to iscitala iz mojih rijeci, zanimljivo. 

Btw. Puno je stvari koje covjek radi a u njima ne uziva, niti moramo uzivati u svemu. Sve dok znamo zasto to radimo i trebamo raditi. Eto... Nije li Buddha rekao da je zivot patnja.  :Laughing:

----------


## Barbi

Teško je tu biti pametan. Većina vegetarijanaca koje poznajem djeci je ipak u ranoj životnoj dobi nudilo meso, vjerojatno iz tog roditeljskog instinkta da sve pružiš svom mladunčetu i ne želiš ga zakidati zbog nekih svojih uvjerenja. No ta konkretna djeca su već u nižim razredima osnovne krenula vege putem.  :Smile: 

Mislim da je ključno u ovakvoj zbrkanoj situaciji postaviti prioritete i odlučiti. Ako odlučiš maloj i dalje peči batkiće, onda ja ne bi pričala horor priče o jadnim malim pilićima i ovčicama.

----------


## Jelena

Ja razmišljam o budućnosti prehrane, slobodnoj površini za uzgoj hrane za 50tak godina i želim da mi dijete bude svejed. Nije da doma spremam skakavce, ali bih voljela da mu ni to nije tabu. Na pitanja o mesu imam i ja problem s odgovorima, ali se iztiltam i pokušavam dati "normalni" odgovor, u smislu šnicl je od pure, a pritom ne analizirati detalje.

----------


## Jelena

> Mislim da je ključno u ovakvoj zbrkanoj situaciji postaviti prioritete i odlučiti. Ako odlučiš maloj i dalje peči batkiće, onda ja ne bi pričala horor priče o jadnim malim pilićima i ovčicama.


X
Eto MM je rezultat toga. Jadne životinje, ne bih ja mogao biti okrutan da pecam ribu, lovci su ubojice - a ne može ručati bez mesa. Čak niti ne voli nešto životinje u smislu da se raspameti kad ih vidi. To je konfuzija iz primarnog odgoja. Meni je veliki problem što mene s tim opterećuje.

----------


## Vrci

Mislim da ne gledaju svi klinci na ubijanje zivotinja zbog hrane kao mi.
Moj je jednom pitao jel trebamo ubiti kravu za mlijeko. Jer eto zna da moramo radi mesa.
Vidio je kod susjeda kako vise svinjske polovice nakon kolinja,pa je pitai zasto je svinja na ljuljacki  :Laughing: 

Meni ko maloj nista od toga nije bio problem. Al danas mi je uzas taj tren ubijanja zivotinje... Ne znam kak pojasniti. 
Recimo moja mama je do prije par god uzgajala pilice. Ja bih ih mogla cistiti nakon klanja,al da ja zakoljem,nikako...

----------


## seni

> A jbga, moja pita. I pokazuje senzibilitet slican mome. A ja sam na sto muka kako da joj istinito, ali ipak ne pregrubo objasnim i kako da se pri tom suzdrzim od nametanja moralnih stavova djetetu od 5 godina... Da ima 10 godina, nema bada, idi kod bake pa vidi sto se dogadja.


meni se cini da je komplikacija upravo to pomalo idealisticko ili lagano naivno promisljanje da dijete i od 5 i od 10 godina ima sposobnost samorefleksije o takvim stvarima, kao i da se ti trebas/mozes suzdrzavati od "zivljenja" svojih moralnih stavova. 
djeca upijaju nase stavove, razumijevaju svijet preko nas i to je neminovno. ideja da ona treba kao "sama" odluciti bez tvog uplitanja je takode iluzija koju mnogi roditelji iz najboljih namjera gaje.
 ti si njena mama koju ona voli i svjesno i nesvjesno i radi i misli neke stvari onako kao osjeca da ti ocekujes ili zelis ili izravno trazis. i nema sanse da bude drukacije.

ono sto kaze juul, u tim godinama je njihova kompetencija da sami "znaju" "odlucuju"da li im je hladno, toplo, da li su gladna, zedna, kako se osjecaju...

a da li joj meso smeka to je odlucila i to ti je i pokazala.

to prepustanje kvazi toga u njene ruke, da ona razmislja o takvoj vrsti eticnosti ili neeticnosti, mislim da samo zbunjuje dijete.

----------


## Konfuzija

Seni, mislim da si u svemu pravu, osim onoga dijela o samorefleksiji. 5 godina je mozda prerano ali 10 nije, iz vlastitog iskustva znam.

----------


## Kaae

> Je li prerano djetetu od skoro 5 godina govoriti takve stvari? 
> 
> ....
> 
> Ja sam kao dijete zivjela na selu i nisam bila postedjena dozivljaja kolinja, od cega mi se uvijek dizao zeludac, a kasnije kad sam bila veca radije sam otisla od kuce taj dan.


Nije prerano. Mi zivimo u gradu, ali u ruralnom dijelu Amerike, gdje je velikom dijelu stanovnistva (sto ukljucuje i djecu) uzgajanje, a onda i ubijanje zivotinja zbog hrane, dio svakodnevnog zivota. Onima koji u tome posredno ili neposredno ne sudjeluju kod kuce, pokusava se pribliziti koncept "from farm to table" u skoli, institucijama poput mojeg posla (djecji muzej) i raznoraznih drugih udruga, organizacija, cega sve ne. Cinjenice im se prezentiraju ovisno o dobi (a tako i mi radimo kod kuce).

Mislim da ne bih kuhala djeci meso u slucaju da mi ono predstavlja problem bilo kakve vrste (moralni, vjerski, gadljivost... sto god). Inace im kuham neke stvari koje ja ne jedem (cisti izbor, nikakva ideologija ili osjecaji).

----------


## seni

> Seni, mislim da si u svemu pravu, osim onoga dijela o samorefleksiji. 5 godina je mozda prerano ali 10 nije, iz vlastitog iskustva znam.


Naravno da je to individualno...
razumijem tvoju dilemu, nije jednostavno, samo mislim da ces ti sama morati odluciti:
spremati joj meso bez puno filozofiranja, ili naprosto prestati posluzivati meso.

a ona će u nekom dobu kada bude sposkbna reflektirati vegetarijanstno na etickom nivou ovako ili onako odluciti što će.

a do tada ćes odlučivati ti. Inače sam na tvom tragu: ne bih prisiljavala dijete jesti ono što ne želi (pod tim naravno ne mislim, da treba dijetetu davati hrpu slatkisa ili junka, nego da je preferencija ukusa i okusa hrane u djecjoj kompetenciji)
Sretno!

----------


## seni

Inače, vas ne nasmijala mimina opaska, da je dijete mislilo da se batci beru sa koke.

----------


## Konfuzija

> Inače, vas ne nasmijala mimina opaska, da je dijete mislilo da se batci beru sa koke.


Douglas Adams.  :Smile: 
Moja je pitala jelda da koki ne smeta..

----------


## Konfuzija

Eh, da. Dob je zapravo kljucan koncept u ovome mome slucaju. Moje dijete pokazuje vecu zrelost od ocekivane za svoju dob. To su pitanja tipa tko je napravio nebo, sunce i oblake? Boli li travu kada ju striko kosi? I tako svaki dan nesto, iz vedra neba... Kao odgovor joj znam ponuditi razlicita tumacenja, netko kaze ovo, netko kaze ono i dobro ona to prihvaca..
Apropos mesa jasno mi je da cu sama morati odluciti i tu ce na prvom mjestu biti njeno zdravlje. Ostale informacije malo-pomalo, pa cemo vidjeti.

Hvala svima koji su dali konstruktivne komentare, zao mi je sto se Mojca nije javila.

----------


## Kaae

To su sve posve normalna pitanja; ja ih cujem i od trogodisnjakinje doma. Stariji je s pet godina znao da jedemo zivotinje koje su prije toga bile zive. Probaj sama ne filozofirati previse o tome, vec prezentiraj cinjenicu onakvom kakva je, s detaljima za koje mislis da odgovaraju dobi. 

Tko je napravio nebo, sunce i oblake? Priroda (objasni onoliko koliko mislis da ce razumjeti). Ako ste vjernici, pretpostavljam da je tocan odgovor bog. Itd. Ako si uvjerenja da travu boli kad je netko kosi, reci joj da da, travu boli kad je netko kosi. Ako nisi, reci joj da je ne boli. Da travu treba obrezivati. Ili ne treba, ako volite da vam je do struka. Kako sama kazes, dobro to prihvaca, znaci da ce dobro prihvatiti i pricu o tome kako meso dolazi do stola. Mozda ce zbog toga prestati jesti meso, a mozda ne.

----------


## Tashunica

kćer mi je vegetarijanka.
nije mi nikakav problem, jer ona ako ne može jesti nešto od našeg obroga skuha sama,
naravno dovoljno je velika.
ja pazim da njene namirnice ne dolaze u doticaj s našima,
recimo ako radim mlince, stavim ih na masnoću na kojoj nije pečeno meso i slično.

jedina nevjerojatna stvar u svemu mi je koliko mi ljudi, kao u šali,
kaže da joj malo podmetnem :/

----------


## Jelena

> kćer mi je vegetarijanka.
> nije mi nikakav problem, jer ona ako ne može jesti nešto od našeg obroga skuha sama,
> naravno dovoljno je velika.
> ja pazim da njene namirnice ne dolaze u doticaj s našima,
> recimo ako radim mlince, stavim ih na masnoću na kojoj nije pečeno meso i slično.
> 
> jedina nevjerojatna stvar u svemu mi je koliko mi ljudi, kao u šali,
> kaže da joj malo podmetnem :/


Da, to bi ti se i moj tata mogao našaliti...  :Rolling Eyes: 
Ali meni je upravo to presudno da su neki odabiri koji se razlikuju od uobičajenih uredu dok ne tlačiš okolinu s tim. Tako da mi je super da je tvojoj kćeri Ok opcija da ako nije "usputno" da se odvoji za nju dio hrane koji nije u dodiru s mesom, da si sama skuha. Vidjela sam neke suprotne primjere maltretiranja punoljetne djece, koja bi stvarno mogla skuhati i sama, i to mi je baš užas.

----------


## Barbi

Ali ima u tim šalama i neke poante.  :Grin:  Moj je tetak vegetarijanac tridesetak godina. Obitelj to naravno zna i vodi računa ali nisu svi dovoljno educirani što to točno znači pa je tako moja teta (druga teta, ne njegova žena) mislila da je dovoljno da makne kobasu iz kelja da bi to bio vege obrok, a to što je dinstano na masti nema veze.  :Aparatic:  On i dan danas spominje taj kelj kako je bio fin. (nije nikad saznao)

----------


## jelena.O

Moj kolega vegetarijanac u nedostatku neceg boljeg ili ne pripremljenog za njega ipak pojede pole koje su servirane uz mjesano meso meso ne pojede
Ali morate priznati da ni jednom vegetarijancu nece biti nista ako tak nekaj pojede dok alergicaru u vecini ce bitibar manje dobro

----------


## Kaae

Sjedim tu i ceskam se po glavi, a znam da ne bih trebala.  :neznam:

----------


## magriz

tko o cemu, jelena.o o alergijama

----------


## ina33

Konfuzija, slažem se sa seni. To su normalna pitanja za dijete njene dobi. Ona kuži tvoju ambivalenciju oko mesa. Moraš nekako presjeći sama - inače... inače je konfuzija  :Smile: . Naime, ako dobro razumijem, ti misliš da je jedenje mesa lošiji izbor budući da životinje pate, i ona to kuži. To jest, nije to emotivno neutralno u smislu ne voliš ričet, a doma te tjeralo. A dijete, kao i svako dijete, je ekstra senzibilno oko toga i to kuži, ne nužno na racionalnom nivou, ali kuži da je neka pozadina iza mesa. Možda je bolja varijanta stvarno da joj niti ne pripremaš meso doma, ne znam..

----------


## n.grace

> Moj kolega vegetarijanac u nedostatku neceg boljeg ili ne pripremljenog za njega ipak pojede pole koje su servirane uz mjesano meso meso ne pojede
> Ali morate priznati da ni jednom vegetarijancu nece biti nista ako tak nekaj pojede dok alergicaru u vecini ce bitibar manje dobro


moraš priznati da imaš jako čudne izjave, uglavnom potpuno nečitljive postove i da to traje više od desetljeća

Konfuzija, ja bih na tvome mjestu pripremala jela po svom ukusu, a djetetu ne bih branila da jede meso izvan kuće.

----------


## ina33

> Konfuzija, ja bih na tvome mjestu pripremala jela po svom ukusu, a djetetu ne bih branila da jede meso izvan kuće.


X. Nema šanse da u vašem domaćinstvu ona meso jede kao "vrijednosno neutralno". Neka kasnije postane svežderka, kasnije neka ima izbor. Shvaćam da ti ne želiš da njoj bude kao što je tebi bilo i da joj ne želiš stavljati zabrane jer si ih ti imala. Ali, to je lakše zamišljeno, nego izvedeno. Meni se čini da je nemogućnost izbora kod vas doma manja (emotivno-mentalna) šteta za nju od toga da ti ne jedeš meso zbog etičkih razloga (i to zna, već ste pričali o tome, tangentalno ste to dotakli), ali njoj ga onda nudiš - ona će to skužit, ako ne kuži sad, skužit će za godinu dvije najkasnije - dakle, nije to dugoročno održiva strategija. 

Jer, doći ćete do pitanja - zašto onda meni nudiš? Ako "to je dobro za djecu visavis nutrijenata" nije argument, doći će u pretežak izbor - želim da sama odlučiš, a trgat će se s tim da je njoj to fino, pa kako joj može biti da je važnije da je fino, ako životinje pate - argument grižnje savjesti koji se nameće sam od sebe.

Jednostavnije bi bilo - mi ne jedemo, ostali jedu, ti možeš izvan kuće jesti.

Čini se meni. Iako nisam vegetarijanac, povlačim paralele iz ateizma.

----------


## ina33

Plus mi se čini da joj tu šalješ (nepripremanjem 2 vrste obroka) dobru poruku kako mama nije restoran s više menija ako nije nužna potreba. Tj. meni bi to bila dobra odgojna poruka za kćer koja će jednog dana sama biti domaćica i boriti se protiv društvenih očekivanja.

----------


## Lili75

Al ja recimo mislim da je za dijete u razvoju zaista bitno da konzumira i neke namirnice životinjskog porijekla i ako ih jede samo izvan kuće povremeno, ne znam koliko je dostatno.
Nisam neki mesožder bila ni prije ni sad, dapače najdraže mi voće i povrće, al ipak... Bila sam vegetarijanka kao studentica (trajalo je godinu dana).

*Konfuzije* ja bih joj pripremala i rekla da mama to ne jede jer mi se ne sviđa, a njoj bi dala. Kao što moja lchf frendica sinu kaže da neće pojest njegov ostatak kolača u slastičarnici jer ne jede kolače, kao ni kruh i dosta toga.

----------


## marta

Zasto je  netko na LCHF-u nije usporedivo s tim zašto je netko vegetarijanac. 

Mislim da je ina sve dobro rekla. Nije da će tvojoj kćeri išta faliti ako doma ne jede meso, jer ga ti ne spremaš. Ljudi općenito previše briju oko hrane i prehrane (mislim, ja prva), i često su uvjereni da se bez neke namirnice ne može, međutim svijet nas demantira uveliko. 

Kinezi ne konzumiraju mlijeko i mliječne proizvode - odakle im kalcij  :Shock: 

Japanci jedu triput manje neko mi - kako već nisu svi umrli od gladi  :Shock:  :Shock: 

Hindusi, budisti, adventisti sedmog dana, tibetanci - vegetarijanci generacijama, a samo Hindusa ima preko milijardu u svijetu.



Ako doma kuhaš, ništa maloj neće faliti. A ako baš poželi meso, dogovori se s bakom.

----------


## n.grace

koliko sam shvatila, Konfuzija je vegetarijanka, nije veganka. ako dijete, uz sve ostalo, jede jaja i mliječne proizvode, mislim da time nutritivno dobije sve što treba.

----------


## magriz

potpis na inu i seni
da ne jedes meso jer ti nije fino, onda bih rekla da nastavis doma spremat. 
ako je zbog etickih razloga, onda ja ne. dijete od 5 godina jako dobro razumije

----------


## ina33

Konfuzija, mene to podsjeća (ja sam ateist i nisam religiozno obrazovana) na koncept Adama i Eve i grižnje savjesti i slobodne volje koji ne razumijem i na koji emotivno reagiram. Slično je - tu je ta jabuka, Eva i Adam su free to chose it, ali zapravo, ako to odaberu, onda su (iz očiju roditelja, u očima djeteta) odabrali loše (roditelj je, znajući sve začkoljice, odabrao drugačije, ali sad čeka sa strane da dijete napravi svoj izbor). Rekla bih ti da je ne davanje izbora djetetu kod tebe doma - tvoj bolji izbor u ovom slučaju. Stavljaš je inače pred izazov, pred kojim se mora lomiti, bez tvog savjeta što činiti. Neka se protiv tebe buni kasnije i tvoje izbore propitkuje kasnije, kad je malo ekpiranija - tinedjžerstvo je tu idealno.

----------


## Lili75

čekaj *ina* ajd mi pojasni npr dijete je traži da joj napravi piletinu i ona će reći ne, ne može.
Meni to zvuči jednostavnije za reći nego za napraviti.

----------


## ina33

> čekaj *ina* ajd mi pojasni npr dijete je traži da joj napravi piletinu i ona će reći ne, ne može.
> Meni to zvuči jednostavnije za reći nego za napraviti.


Meni ne. Vojko V.  :Smile: . Ali, ja svijet mjerim samnom i mojim djetetom, ne znam ja dinamiku drugih, pa naravno ni Konfuzije i njene kćeri. Ovdje nabacujemo naš brainstorming, pa neka Konfuzija pokupi što joj je upotrebljivo. Nema tu THE odgovora. Ima THE odgovora za obitelj x, obitelj y, itd.

----------


## ina33

Ja bih išla s full disclosureom - tipa - mama ne kuha meso jer ga ne jede zbog toga jer životinje pate, a sve hranjivo možemo dobiti iz drugih namirnica. Tata ne jede meso zbog zdravstvenih razloga. Kući ne jedemo meso, ali možeš zamoliti baku itd. Probala bih tako ba bih vidjela. Ali, to zahtijeva kristalno čistu volju majke (da se mama sama ne lomi jer dijete neće okusit batke npr.).

----------


## marta

> Ja bih išla s full disclosureom - tipa - mama ne kuha meso jer ga ne jede zbog toga jer životinje pate, a sve hranjivo možemo dobiti iz drugih namirnica. Tata ne jede meso zbog zdravstvenih razloga. Kući ne jedemo meso, ali možeš zamoliti baku itd. Probala bih tako ba bih vidjela. Ali, to zahtijeva kristalno čistu volju majke (da se mama sama ne lomi jer dijete neće okusit batke npr.).


Ja kad nisam kuhala meso - nisam kuhala meso. I na pitanje zašto nema mesa, ja bih odgovorila da ga ja neću skuhati, ali da slobodno pitaju tatu da im skuha ili da se dogovore s bakom. I to je to. 
Nema tu puno mudrolije. Ako ne želiš kuhati doma meso, kiseli kupus ili baklavu s trešnjama, onda ih ne kuhaš.

----------


## ina33

Mislim, ja ne mogu zamislit da mi dijete nešto traži tipa spremi mi piletinu ili svinju (ono, restorantski), nasmijalo me uopće zamislit tu scenu. Što ima za ručak - to i to, malo se mora pojesti. Tako da ne znam koliko je to primjenjivo Konfuziji, jer ja sam manje sklona kompromisima i titranjima oko jela ionako. Plus ne bi me toliko žderao manjak izbora (opet paralela vjeronauka - nisam je stavljala da sama odluči ide li ili ne - sada ne ide, kasnije u životu može, ako želi).

----------


## marta

> čekaj *ina* ajd mi pojasni npr dijete je traži da joj napravi piletinu i ona će reći ne, ne može.
> Meni to zvuči jednostavnije za reći nego za napraviti.


Ne da je jednostavno, nego jednostavnije ne može biti. Samo kažeš ja to ne kuham, kao što djeci mrtvo ladno kažem da ne kupujem gumene bombone na kile, ružičasti gotovi puding ili lizalice, jer mi vjera zabranjuje E129.

----------


## Barbi

> Mislim, ja ne mogu zamislit da mi dijete nešto traži tipa spremi mi piletinu ili svinju (ono, restorantski), nasmijalo me uopće zamislit tu scenu. Što ima za ručak - to i to, malo se mora pojesti. Tako da ne znam koliko je to primjenjivo Konfuziji, jer ja sam manje sklona kompromisima i titranjima oko jela ionako. Plus ne bi me toliko žderao manjak izbora (opet paralela vjeronauka - nisam je stavljala da sama odluči ide li ili ne - sada ne ide, kasnije u životu može, ako želi).


Slažem se.
Kad god ih pitam imaju li kakvu ideju ili želju za ručak nikad nitko nema i svima je svejedno.  :Rolling Eyes:  Em ne mogu zamisliti da naručuju od mene konkretne obroke  :Laughing:  em bi ih hladno otpilila da je to nešto meni neprihvatljivo iz bilo kojeg razloga.
Odluke koje su mi bitne donosim bez demokracije, kao npr. spominjani vjeronauk. Nitko nije zakasnio bilo kad u životu otvoriti se vjeri ako baš osjeti potrebu. Možda se to nekad i meni dogodi, ne odbacujem mogućnost. Ali u osnovnoj i srednjoj nisam htjela da idu na vjeronauk, kao ni da jedu gumene bombone i piju colu svaki dan.

Teško je odgajati dijete kontra svojih uvjerenja, odnosno skačući sam sebi u usta. I konfuzno je.
Ja to ne bih radila, zato mi je teško dati suvisli savjet u ovom slučaju.

----------


## jelena.O

A kaj bi ja trebala reci detetu koja jedem i piletinu svinju ribu i krumpir.....
Nist nek jede ono kaj je za njega napravljeno

----------


## jelena.O

Ida kad treba radim mu posebno osim ako ne prilagodim puretunu i rizu za sve

----------


## marta

> A kaj bi ja trebala reci detetu koja jedem i piletinu svinju ribu i krumpir.....
> Nist nek jede ono kaj je za njega napravljeno


Pa upravo tako, nek jede ono što je za njega napravljeno, jer je napravljeno iz zdravstvenih razloga. 

I iako znam da te zapravo boli dupe jel je il nije, napisat ću svejedno da ovo nije topic o alergijama na hranu.

----------


## ina33

> Teško je odgajati dijete kontra svojih uvjerenja, odnosno skačući sam sebi u usta. I konfuzno je.


X. Mislim da je neproduktivno jer nece dobit slobodu izbora nego konfuziju. Tako malo dijete trazi, po meni, neki dosljedan roditeljski okvir. Oko kojeg ce kasnije postavljati ozbiljnija pitanja. Ovako...okvir je zbunjujuci, zbunnujuce je sto moze, a sto ne, nema vodstva koje vjerojagnp trazi jer nije zrelo donosit svoje sudove. Bit ce i za to vremena.

----------


## spajalica

jelena tema je vegeterijanstvo. alergijama ovdje nije mjesto. niko ih nije uveo nego ti.
sve nedoumice oko alergija imas na zdravlju.

----------


## Jelena

> Plus mi se čini da joj tu šalješ (nepripremanjem 2 vrste obroka) dobru poruku kako mama nije restoran s više menija ako nije nužna potreba. Tj. meni bi to bila dobra odgojna poruka za kćer koja će jednog dana sama biti domaćica i boriti se protiv društvenih očekivanja.


Napola dobar point! Ali da povežem sa Zuskinom temom o prvašićima, ne odgaja se na taj način nekoga tko će udovoljavati društvenim očekivanjima, nego nekoga tko očekuje da društvo udovoljava njima. I nikad dosta. I nema tu sreće ni za tog kojemu se udovoljava jer postane nezasitan.

Ja isto mislim da se može dobiti dovoljno mesa i izvan kuće. Ja sam svom isto rekla da mu ja nikad neću kupiti ni kokakolu, ni lizalicu. I neću. Protivi se mojim uvjerenjima. Ako se negdje ogrebe, to me nije briga.

----------


## Lili75

Meni meso i gumeni bomboni/Coca-Cola nisu isti rang uopće za uspoređivat. Mislim da nisu ni za *Konfuzije* jer se ovdje radi o etičkim razlozima, a ne zdravstvenim (šopat dijete gumenjacima i colom ono hellou  :Rolling Eyes: ) .

Ne pričam uopće o izvoljevanju, ja bi danas za ručak to i to nego ono dijete ti kaže jednom u ne znam 2-3 mj: Jooj mama kako dugo nisam jela pašticadu! i ono pomisliš da bi mogao u narednim danima možda kupit komad mesa i napravit djetetu obrok kojeg se zaželjelo.

----------


## sirius

> Meni meso i gumeni bomboni/Coca-Cola nisu isti rang uopće za uspoređivat. Mislim da nisu ni za *Konfuzije* jer se ovdje radi o etičkim razlozima, a ne zdravstvenim (šopat dijete gumenjacima i colom ono hellou ) .
> 
> Ne pričam uopće o izvoljevanju, ja bi danas za ručak to i to nego ono dijete ti kaže jednom u ne znam 2-3 mj: Jooj mama kako dugo nisam jela pašticadu! i ono pomisliš da bi mogao u narednim danima možda kupit komad mesa i napravit djetetu obrok kojeg se zaželjelo.


Meni su u istoj kategoriji.
Uz salatu iz Konzuma.
Stvar je principa.
Nema sanse da bih bilo kakvu pasticadu pripremala ako mislim da je to eticki neprihvatljivo.

----------


## Lili75

a hebemu nisi me skužila (nije kvaka u pašticadi kao mesu nego želji), mogla sam napisat:  Mama baš sam poželila grašak! i ono padne ti napamet kupit u Konzumu grašak i napravit joj varivo u narednim danima. jel sad jasnije? objašnjavala sam tu neku povremenu želju koja djecu mogu imat, kao i mi odrasli  :Grin:

----------


## magriz

moje dijete bi mozda htjelo rizu na mlijeku ili hladetinu ili iznutrice. ja to ne kuham jer moja vjera brani. ako ce to jesti u skoli/kod bake good. kod mene doma ne. jednostavno

----------


## ina33

> a hebemu nisi me skužila (nije kvaka u pašticadi kao mesu nego želji), mogla sam napisat:  Mama baš sam poželila grašak! i ono padne ti napamet kupit u Konzumu grašak i napravit joj varivo u narednim danima. jel sad jasnije? objašnjavala sam tu neku povremenu želju koja djecu mogu imat, kao i mi odrasli


Imam i ja svakakve povremene želje, pa im ne udovoljavam  :Grin: . Nisam slaba na te želje. I to je životna lekcija - neke želje se ispunjavaju, neke ne, osivno kako i gdje. Bidno moje dite - ni ne pada mu na pamet da povremeno traži da joj skuham pašticadu  :Laughing: . Iako je probala slasne pašticade čar. Ono... nije uopće u dijapazonu mogućnosti, tj. u mentalnom meniju. Ali, druge stvari jesu. Uvjeravam vas da je to zapravo jednostavno  :Smile: .

----------


## marta

Kod nas je skroz uobicajeno da djeca zicaju da se kuha ovo ili ono. 
Ali oni zicaju ono sto znaju da ja kuham ili nesto sto misle da bih rado skuhala. I kad radim tjedni jelovnik uvijek imaju ideje i zahtjeve. Ne svi i ne uvijek, al najnormalnije pitaju moze li u srijedu biti pileci paprikas, kad cu kuhati knedle sa sljivama, hocemo li raditi domacu pastu za karbonaru, i sl. 
Al me nitko ne pita kad cemo rucati hrenovke i pomfri jer znaju da necemo.

----------


## Jelena

Stvarno bi me iznenadilo da me dijete traži da mu skuham nešto što mu dotad nisam nikad kuhala.
Ja imam NE na bilokakvo izvoljevanje koje se tiče ukidanja mojih sloboda  :Grin:  - pa je jedno od tih i kuhanje dvostrukog menuja. Drugo je kad je netko bolestan.

----------


## sirius

Jelena, pricekaj malo. Imas dosta vremena pred sobom za iznenadenja. 
Evo , cekam vec cc 15 godina da moj pozeli da mu "skuham" salatu. :Grin:

----------


## Lili75

> Imam i ja svakakve povremene želje, pa im ne udovoljavam .


E u ovom je poanta, ja u životu težim ostvarenju svojih želja i snova (smatram to zdravim pristupom životu, tome učim djecu), onih nekih realnih i izvedivih želja (pa i onih malo nadobudnijih, ne pričam o "izvojevanju putovanja u svemir") tako da po meni uskraćivanje nekog obroka radi dodatnih 10 min priprave nije nikakva životna lekcija da se dijete nauči da se u životu ne ostvaruju sve želje. Ima puno drugih po mom mišljenju boljih lessons learnt.


i ja bih rekla J*eleni d*a malo pričeka, iako ne volim načelno govorit takve rečenice ljudima, baš ne volim. Ja znam radit vikendom recimo "jedno" meso s više priloga (al to baš kad mi se da, pa i sama ćopnem pomalo svega).

----------


## ina33

> E u ovom je poanta, ja u životu težim ostvarenju svojih želja i snova (smatram to zdravim pristupom životu, tome učim djecu), onih nekih realnih i izvedivih želja (pa i onih malo nadobudnijih, ne pričam o "izvojevanju putovanja u svemir") tako da po meni uskraćivanje nekog obroka radi dodatnih 10 min priprave nije nikakva životna lekcija da se dijete nauči da se u životu ne ostvaruju sve želje. Ima puno drugih po mom mišljenju boljih lessons learnt.


Platim ja maloj pašticadu, ajde sad. Ali, gdje se moja i njena želja kosi - kojih, brate, 10  min pripreme, prava pašticada se paca dan prije, ma nema šanse - onda je veći prerogativ na mojoj želji i na njenom odgađanju zadovoljstva. I to je životna lekcija. I da sam mama Konfuzija, tu bi jača bila želja moja za etičkim životom, nego njena želja za batkom. Tj. parpalelno bi u mom svijetu teško postojale, something's gotta give - pa sad ili ili.

----------


## jelena.O

> Jelena, pricekaj malo. Imas dosta vremena pred sobom za iznenadenja. 
> Evo , cekam vec cc 15 godina da moj pozeli da mu "skuham" salatu.


Kaj se salata kuha?

----------


## Kaae

Djeca u principu dobro prihvacaju ono sto im se kaze, dok god stojimo iza toga sto smo rekli. Kazem, u principu, jer ponekad naravno postavljaju dodatna pitanja. 

Ja ponekad pitam zele li A ili B za dorucak, rucak, veceru, sto god. No to pitam samo kad su meni oba izbora ok. Za neku hranu im odmah kazem da ce to jesti kod ovog ili onog ili nigdje. Ponekad, sto je rijetko (alergije; ne jedemo bas vani), narucim nesto sto doma ne kuham. 

Da me trazi batak, a ja ne radi meso uopce iz etickih razloga, ne bih joj kuhala batak. Da ga trazi, a ja ga ne konzumiram iz zdravstvenih ili totalno nasumicnih razloga, onda bih ga napravila, a ja bih jela nesto drugo.

----------


## Kaae

> Kaj se salata kuha?


Rostilja se, cak.

----------


## mamitzi

Ja ne jedem meso od pocetka devedesetih. Moja obitelj (ukljucujuci ljubimce) ljubitelji su mesa. Pripremam cesto bijelo meso ili snicle. Ne radim kolinje, ne tranciram piceka i izbjegavan mesnicu. Svatko ima svoje granice. (Ne jedem meso zbog jer mi je neprihvatljivo da bilo tko ima strasan zivot i groznu smrt samo zbog mog uzitka)

----------


## mamitzi

Sto se tice raznih menija, u nasoj obitelji je promjenjivo i klizno. Neke dane kuhamo svakom posebno a neke ne kuhamo uopce. Zivi smo i dobrog zdravlja vec dugo godina

----------


## jelena.O

> Rostilja se, cak.


Sva sreca da moj klinac si sam zna zaciniti salatu s onim kaj smije

----------


## Kaae

> Sva sreca da moj klinac si sam zna zaciniti salatu s onim kaj smije


...

Ne znam kaj bi' rekla.

----------


## jelena.O

Reci slobodno
Njegova mati mu ne bu sigurno kuhala salatu ni palila vatru daje rostilja :Cool:

----------


## Lili75

> Ja ne jedem meso od pocetka devedesetih. Moja obitelj (ukljucujuci ljubimce) ljubitelji su mesa. Pripremam cesto bijelo meso ili snicle. Ne radim kolinje, ne tranciram piceka i izbjegavan mesnicu. Svatko ima svoje granice. (Ne jedem meso zbog jer mi je neprihvatljivo da bilo tko ima strasan zivot i groznu smrt samo zbog mog uzitka)


*mamitzi,* evo ovako bi ja kao ti, u tom smjeru sam sugerirala *Konfuzije*. Mislim da tako radi i *Mojca* koja je veganka.
A trančiranje pileta i kolinje sačuvaj me Bože, ja ne mogu ni ribu očistit, jedva ako okrenem glavu na drugu stranu i ako baš, baš moram.

----------


## Jelena

Naravno da očekujem iznenađenja i da ću stoput pregaziti nešto u što sam čvrsto vjerovala. To se zove starenje  :Smile: 
Ali ne samo moje, nego i djetetovo, pa se nadam da će i on biti mrvu manje zahtjevan na drugim poljima. 

S jelom ipak ne očekujem neka veća iznenađenja, jer prvo mislim da sasvim solidno kuham, s visokokvalitetnim narminicama, do kojih se potrudim doći, a demokracije ima sasvim dovoljno kod jela. Jede se prilično raznoliko i uz par iznimaka dijete sve voli jesti. Ono što ne voli, ne mora.

Pretpostavljam da sam ja malo jače u stavu samoobrane, jer mi se čini da nisam ni pospremila stol, a mali već ponovo traži jesti.

----------


## Lili75

> Naravno da *očekujem iznenađenja i da ću stoput pregaziti nešto u što sam čvrsto vjerovala*. To se zove starenje 
> Ali ne samo moje, nego i djetetovo, pa se nadam da će i on biti mrvu manje zahtjevan na drugim poljima.


Ne nužno i ne 100put, neke stvari do kojih čvrsto držim i dalje kod mene stoje (bez obzira što mi je dosta forumašica najavljivalo da će se to vjerojatno promijenit kako djeca rastu). Naravno ima stvari i kojima se roditelj prilagođava kako dijete raste.

Tako da tvoj sinčić koji jako voli papat će vjerojatno ostat takav, možda čak budeš s druge strane plota kako "ograničiti" količinu hrane  :Smile:  a možda i ne, tko bi ga znao. U tome je čar života.

----------


## Jelena

Pa jesam već s druge strane plota. Al ne ograničavam "normalnu" hranu, trudim se da bude kvalitetno i da razvijem prehrambenu kulturu. I tu stvarno ulažem trud i vrijeme. I svi kažu da je tako zdrav i super jer kvalitetno i dobro jede. Nije da je nešto debeo jako, ali nije ni mršavko. Ima nekih 103 cm i cca 16,5 kg. Onako - uredu, a i mišićav je. Ma jednom riječju savršen  :Zaljubljen:  :Smile:

----------


## flopica

Konfuzija ja bih joj rekla svoje razloge, ali 
bez previše moralnih prodika. 
Tipa "životinju se ubije da bi se meso moglo pripremiti i ručati. Ja mislim da je to pogrešno jer mi se  ne sviđa što životinja mora umrijeti da bih ja jela. Zato jedem drugu hranu".
Ako bi joj to na jedno ušlo a drugo izašlo pustila bih je da jede. 
5 godina je malo. S vremenom će vjv i sama pokupiti vaše vrijednosti a i moći ćeš puno dublje ući u priču i etički aspekt cijele teme. Moći ćete skupa pogledati filmove na tu temu i slično. 
Inače, ja sam poput Jeleninog muža, s kamenim se na pomisao lova, klanja, i svega skupa ali kad za mirišu kobasice i slanina, nekako sve brzo zaboravim.  :škartoc:

----------


## Konfuzija

*flopica*, tako i radim. 
Ima vas puno kao sto ste ti i Jelenin muz, mene to ne opterecuje... Nemamo li s jedne strane slatke male pilice i zeke i janjce u reklamama i crticima, a onda na tanjuru? ... Neka svatko cini kako ga veseli.

----------


## Konfuzija

I vidim da to nekima nije jasno, ali ja ne pokusavam usaditi svoje eticke vrijednosti u dijete (ili bilo koga drugoga), radije bih je naucila da razmislja svojom glavom.

----------


## Konfuzija

A kuham i dvostruke menije, sve dok mi je izvedivo unutar cca 1h, zasto ne, ne trazi dijete pekinsku patku svaki dan. Evo danas smo imali povrtnu juhu, rizoto i zelene palacinke... Ima neke svoje favorite, pa iz toga kanona cesce izaberem ja, ponekad jedemo svi isto, kako kada.

----------


## Peterlin

> I vidim da to nekima nije jasno, ali ja ne pokusavam usaditi svoje eticke vrijednosti u dijete (ili bilo koga drugoga), radije bih je naucila da razmislja svojom glavom.


Tako i treba. Na tvom mjestu ja bih doma kuhala djetetu kao i sebi, a izvan kuće nek jede što god želi. Nije isto, ali mi smo imali slično sa slatkišima. Doma nema, a kod drugih je sloboda. Dijete odgajaš primjerom i svojim načinom života. Kasnije će ionako donositi svoje odluko o svemu.

----------


## silkica

Malo dijete nije u stanju razmišljati svojom glavom,obično bude onako kako mu roditelj "servira".Kasnije će vjerovatno nastaviti tim putem.Tako je to u životu,ma šta mi govorili (da nam nije cilj,a u stvari jest).

----------


## Konfuzija

> Konfuzija, mene to podsjeća (ja sam ateist i nisam religiozno obrazovana) na koncept Adama i Eve i grižnje savjesti i slobodne volje koji ne razumijem i na koji emotivno reagiram. Slično je - tu je ta jabuka, Eva i Adam su free to chose it, ali zapravo, ako to odaberu, onda su (iz očiju roditelja, u očima djeteta) odabrali loše (roditelj je, znajući sve začkoljice, odabrao drugačije, ali sad čeka sa strane da dijete napravi svoj izbor). Rekla bih ti da je ne davanje izbora djetetu kod tebe doma - tvoj bolji izbor u ovom slučaju. Stavljaš je inače pred izazov, pred kojim se mora lomiti, bez tvog savjeta što činiti. Neka se protiv tebe buni kasnije i tvoje izbore propitkuje kasnije, kad je malo ekpiranija - tinedjžerstvo je tu idealno.


Sve ok, ina, samo... Ja nisam Jahve...  :Laughing:

----------


## Konfuzija

> Malo dijete nije u stanju razmišljati svojom glavom,obično bude onako kako mu roditelj "servira".Kasnije će vjerovatno nastaviti tim putem.Tako je to u životu,ma šta mi govorili (da nam nije cilj,a u stvari jest).


Onda smo osudjeni biti isti kao i nasi roditelji. U to ne vjerujem i ne prihvacam.

----------


## Beti3

> Onda smo osudjeni biti isti kao i nasi roditelji.


Ne, nego baš suprotni od roditelja  :Smile:  
Vrlo, vrlo često. Dok i sami ne postanu roditelji...pa se opet okrenu. 
C'est la vie!

----------


## flopica

Meni se čini nerealnim da dijete od 5 godina može ubrati sve te informacije, promisliti o njima i iskristalizirati svoj argumentirani stav. 
Čini mi se realnijim da će s vremenom do toga doći, a za početak je možda dovoljno to da zna zašto je mama odabrala da ne jede meso.
Što se tiče tih paralelni spremanja obroka, meni osobno to nije problem, ako je povremeno, kao alternativa za nešto što dijete stvarno ne voli jesti. 
Ionako kuham do sat vremena max., a čestoooo i do pola sata.

----------


## kli_kli

Moj muz ne jede meso (ribu jede), pa se i kod nas ta prica provlaci cesto. Nikad nema neke drame, kazem im ugl da tata ne jede meso jer ne voli, jer misli da su nam sisari previse genetski bliski i da ga zato ubijanje zivotinja da bismo ih jeli odbija. Za sebe kazem da sam i ja pokusala da budem vegetarijanka (2 godine) ali da mi je telo lose reagovalo na ishranu bez mesa. Deca i ja jedemo najvise piletinu, manje curetinu, jos manje govedinu i jagnjetinu, i najmanje prasetinu. Ribu jedemo 2-3 puta nedeljno, i tada mozemo sve isto kao tata. Kad mi jedemo meso, muzu napravim alternativu (najcesce tofu, vege kobasice, slanutak, pecurke). 
Vidim da je sve vise tinejdzera vegetarijanski nastrojeno. Maltene sve teen devojcice koje znam, i poneki decak.

----------


## Konfuzija

> Ne, nego baš suprotni od roditelja  
> Vrlo, vrlo često. Dok i sami ne postanu roditelji...pa se opet okrenu. 
> C'est la vie!


Cinjenica je da nam je roditeljski utjecaj presudan za nas rast i sazrijevanje, u kojem god se smjeru okrenuli. 
No dopustimo i spoznaju da imamo slobodu postaviti se prema tom roditeljskom utjecaju, pa smo tako za svoje izbore i smjer u kojem smo otisli odgovorni mi sami a ne roditelji..

----------


## Konfuzija

> Meni se čini nerealnim da dijete od 5 godina može ubrati sve te informacije, promisliti o njima i iskristalizirati svoj argumentirani stav. 
> Čini mi se realnijim da će s vremenom do toga doći, a za početak je možda dovoljno to da zna zašto je mama odabrala da ne jede meso.


Vremenom, da. Bacis sjeme, pa kad proklije... i ako.

----------


## Konfuzija

> Vidim da je sve vise tinejdzera vegetarijanski nastrojeno. Maltene sve teen devojcice koje znam, i poneki decak.


Imate li tamo kakvu promociju vegetarijanstva sa strane zelenih? Ovdje (IRL) su nedavno u sklopu protesta vezanih za klimatske promjene po osnovnim skolama nagovarali djecu da jedu manje mesnih i mlijecnih proizvoda. Pa su se farmeri pobunili...

----------


## kli_kli

Ima, Kalifornija je kolevka environmental pokreta. Drugi jak uticaj je fokus na slobodu izbora (i razlicitosti) pa je se retko sta sto se dotice licnog izbora namece kroz institucije.

----------


## annie84

Ako ti jedeš ribu koja ti je fina, onda si ovo-lacto-pesco vegetarijanac, ili ti ne jedeš samo meso.  :Smile:  Što je skroz ok.
Ako je to iz etičkih razloga, onda ne vidim razlog da doma kuhaš meso.
Odnosno, ja ne bi i ne kuham. Djeca mogu u školi, vrtiću, kod bake itd, dakle svugdje osim kad ja kuham- jesti što žele, a da je zdravo.
Ima puno djece koja se od rođenja hrane veganski i iznimno su zdravi, isto tako i vegetarijanci (koji ne jedu ni ribu). Treba se samo pozabaviti prehranom i shvatit koliko prefinih i iznimno zdravih jela možemo pripremiti i bez mesa, ma i skroz veganskih.
Preporučila bi gledanje dokumentaraca o prehrani, o životinjama i o tome koliko tih "uvriježenih" mišljenja o prehrani, koja su se prenosila iz generacije u generaciju- nisu točna. 
O tome kako je mlijeko zdravo, do toga da nam meso treba radi proteina  (a otkuda životinje dobivaju proteine ako u 98% slučajeva jedu biljke?).
Sigurna sam da to još nije tema rasprave u RH, kao što na mala  ili sad već malo veća vrata ulazi u Austriju u kojoj se može naći dosta vegetarijanskih i veganskih restorana i hrane u dućanima, ali možda kroz 10tak godina krenu takve rasprave i u RH. O tome koliko uništavamo planet, o tome koliko hrane trošimo na to da nahranimo životinje, u kojim uvjetima...i onda na kraju to završi u smeću. Koliko vode treba za jedan kotlet, koliko CO2...
Ali da sad ne budem previše off topic, pogledajte nekoliko dokumentarca ukoliko vas takve teme zanimaju . Ne zato da postanete vegani ili vegetarijanci, nego da budete svjesni da donosite odluku tri puta dnevno i da ta odluka o tome što jedete utječe na klimu, na održavanje planeta i na vaše zdravlje.

----------


## pulinka

> Preporučila bi gledanje dokumentaraca o prehrani, o životinjama i o tome koliko tih "uvriježenih" mišljenja o prehrani, koja su se prenosila iz generacije u generaciju- nisu točna. 
> O tome kako je mlijeko zdravo, do toga da nam meso treba radi proteina  (*a otkuda životinje dobivaju proteine ako u 98% slučajeva jedu biljke?).*
> Sigurna sam da to još nije tema rasprave u RH, kao što na mala  ili sad već malo veća vrata ulazi u Austriju u kojoj se može naći dosta vegetarijanskih i veganskih restorana i hrane u dućanima, ali možda kroz 10tak godina krenu takve rasprave i u RH. O tome koliko uništavamo planet, o tome koliko hrane trošimo na to da nahranimo životinje, u kojim uvjetima...i onda na kraju to završi u smeću. Koliko vode treba za jedan kotlet, koliko CO2...
> Ali da sad ne budem previše off topic, pogledajte nekoliko dokumentarca ukoliko vas takve teme zanimaju . Ne zato da postanete vegani ili vegetarijanci, nego da budete svjesni da donosite odluku tri puta dnevno i da ta odluka o tome što jedete utječe na klimu, na održavanje planeta i na vaše zdravlje.


Ne sećam se da li je već postojala tema o ovome, ali meni poslednjih nekoliko postova zvuče jako docirajuće i jako mi dižu živac.

To što ne živimo u "razvijenim i naprednim zemljama" ne znači po defaultu da smo svi neupoznati sa posledicama po okolinu, i fiziologijom, evolucijom i metabolizmom čoveka. 

Pa da nastavim u tonu prethodnog posta, obavezno uključite u svoju edukaciju i niz argumenata koji objašnjavaju zašto bi globalni veganizam bio katastrofalno loš po našu planetu i okruženje, verovatno gori od sadašnjeg stanja. 
Takođe, obratite pažnju na niiiz studija, koje potkrepljuju eoni činjeničnog stanja i malo zdravog razuma, da postoje i životinje koje NE MOGU da nadoknade proteine i ostale nutrijente iz biljaka, kao i na činjenicu da je većina ljudskih kultura oduvek uključivala neki vid unošenja životinjskih proteina, dok su strogo veganske kulture vrlo vrlo retki izuzeci.

Takođe, imajte uvek, ali uvek u vidu da je sve povezano, i da povećana veganska i vegetarijanska potražnja za nekom trendi biljkom znači da negde na nekom kraju naše planete strada i umire vrlo, vrlo bolno, lagano i gladno celo jedno more životinja, jer im je uništeno stanište radi zadovoljenja povećane veganske potražnje. Ukoliko je to tropska biljka i krče se kišne šume, to znači da nestaje na hiljade i hiljade vrsta i jedinki životinja sa svakim stablom koje strada radi vegana i vegetarijanaca. 
A kad prožvaćete te činjenice, posvetite se i deficitu vitamina B12 za koji je već niz poštenih vegana odavno priznao da ga ima i tretira injekcijama. Pa probajte da svom detetu objasnite da je izuzetno zdravo radi uverenja primati injekcije umesto prosto - jesti...

I sada sledi disklejmer: nemam problem sa tuđom vegetarijanskom ishranom. Imam problem sa veganskom ishranom tuđe dece, ali smatram da ne treba da se mešam, jer je to pre svega nadležnost detetovog pedijatra. 
Prvenstveno imam problem sa osobama koje se postavljaju superiorno i docirajuće, a pri tome one same nemaju pun uvid u temu o kojoj pišu.

----------


## Lili75

To je to, svaka medalja dvije strane ima.

----------


## annie84

Pulinka, meni je totalno jasno o čemu ti pišeš. Pisala sam, kao i uvijek, u žurbi i nisam imala vremena napisati dugačak post o svemu, u širinu.
Sve ima svoje. Ne zanemarujem niti jednu stranu i poznate su mi tvoje činjenice i podaci, daleko od toga da nisu, samo nisam htjela ulazit tako duboko u (drugu) temu.

----------


## annie84

Uz to B12 se moze uzimati i u kapsulama i u tekućem obliku, ne mora se nikog maltretirati injekcijama.
I ne, nisam vegan niti sam uopće, ali uopće se htjela postaviti docirajuće, mislim da si skroz krivo shvatila moj post, ako hoćeš iskreno.
A ovo što si boldala se odnosilo na životinje, koje se u 97-98% slučajeva hrane biljkama, a svejedno unose dovoljno proteina i imaju više nego zadovoljavajuću mišićnu masu.
A primjer tvoje povećane potrošnje je trenutno npr. avocado. 
Samo kažem, nisam htjela raspravljat o takvim stvarima.

----------


## annie84

*Znači na ONE životinje, s obzirom da će to sad opet bit primjer...

----------


## pulinka

U redu, žao mi je što sam pogrešno shvatila ton tvog posta, zaista mi je tako zvučao. 

Što se tiče životinja, ipak ne možeš rezonovati na taj način. Naravno da je biljna masa savršen izvor proteina za tačno određene životinje - ali za neke je ipak suboptimalan, i ne može se ipak čovek porediti sa nekim obligatnim biljojedom i njegovim metabolizmom i načinom života, tj. može se porediti ali tako i dođemo do deficita B12 kao pokazatelja optimalnosti veganske ishrane.

----------


## pulinka

Ni ja nisam htela da puno širim temu, ali od početka je pitanje postavljeno: kako objasniti detetu da ubijamo životinje da bismo ih jeli?
 Po meni, isto onako kako objasnimo detetu da ubijamo biljke i ribe (isto životinje, jel) iz istog razloga. 
Jer osećamo normalnu potrebu da opstanemo, valjda?
I bilo bi fer starijem detetu objasniti da naš vege izbor može da znači da će ostati žive koka, prase, i ovčica, ali će umreti neka nama bezimena i nepoznata žabica ili daždevnjak ili bubica, i nikad je više ova planeta videti neće. (A kokicu, prase i ovčicu ćemo lakše uzgajiti novu....)

Žao mi je, mene više potresa nepovratni gubitak raznovrsnosti globalnog života nego patnja gajene životinje. 
Što ne znači da volim da vidim životinju kako pati i umire, zaboga, ko normalan voli to da vidi ili još gore, radi? 
Ali to racionalizujem sebi činjenicom da moramo jesti. 
Sa druge strane, ja sam dovoljno blesava da mogu da kontempliram nad svakim pojedenim kestenom i orahom i maštam kakvo bi to divno drvo moglo biti da ga nisam pojela ...
Sve u svemu, mislim da su "etički razlozi" vrlo rastegljiva kategorija. 
Nije etički da bilo šta pati, niti je etički ubijati. Ali šta je manje od dva zla, opet, vrlo je diskutabilno. Tako da bi ja svom detetu spremala piletinu koju ne jedem, ako sam sigurna da ga moji etički razlozi neće uznemiravati. Ako mislim da hoće, onda ga ne bih stavljala u takvu situaciju.

----------


## annie84

Ma sve ok, nisam se ja naljutila nego me začudilo da si tako reagirala kad mi to stvarno nije bilo ni na kraj pameti.
Ja ne jedem meso ni ribu, moji jedu ali izvan kuće što žele (i kad tata kuha). Ne tjeram nikoga na ništa, nego kao što ti kažeš, voljela bi da svi imamo izvor činjenicama pa djelujemo kako zaključimo da je najbolje za nas, iz zdravstvenih, etičkih ili inih razloga. I da o tome možemo i porazgovarat.
Svejedno smatram da su takve teme u nekim zemljama trenutno aktualnije nego u nekim drugim.
To je onako šira tema kao i npr. palmino ulje i kako se dolazi do njega itd....i puno drugih tema. Nekako sve je to povezano, pogotovo ako gledamo utjecaj na okoliš.
Prije su ljudi jeli puno manje mesa i namirnica životinjskog porijekla, sve je eskaliralo uz masovnu proizvodnju uz loše uvjete. 
Ja bi objasnila djetetu zašto ja ne jedem meso, ako bi me pitao. Mene stariji pitao, mlađi nije ni primjetio (uskoro 4 godine).

----------


## annie84

*izvor činjenicama = uvid u činjenice 
Mobitel mi otežava, ispričavam se :D

----------


## pulinka

> *Svejedno smatram da su takve teme u nekim zemljama trenutno aktualnije nego u nekim drugim.*
> To je onako šira tema kao i npr. palmino ulje i kako se dolazi do njega itd....i puno drugih tema. Nekako sve je to povezano, pogotovo ako gledamo utjecaj na okoliš.
> Prije su ljudi jeli puno manje mesa i namirnica životinjskog porijekla, sve je eskaliralo uz masovnu proizvodnju uz loše uvjete. 
> Ja bi objasnila djetetu zašto ja ne jedem meso, ako bi me pitao. Mene stariji pitao, mlađi nije ni primjetio (uskoro 4 godine).


Slažem se, ali mislim da te teme u tim zemljama i imaju više i smisla i značaja nego u nekim drugim. 
Ja recimo naše krajeve uopšte ne percipiram kao neke značajne proždirače mesa, mislim da količine koje se na nekom regionalnom ili državnom nivou pojedu i dalje nisu preterane niti "razbacivanje". Ako uz to dodaš činjenicu da su biljne proteinske alternative ovde  mahom nesrazmerno skuplje a često i nedostupne (npr. u selima kao što je moje), dođeš do zaključka da vege teme nemaju puno smisla, jer su ekonomski neisplative. Mislim, da,nismo dovoljno edukovani u globalu, a opet, edukacija ne vredi ako ti životni standard ne dopušta kvalitetniju ishranu:/.

----------


## Lili75

Iako znam da annie nikad nema docirajući ton, drago mi je da ste to “izgladile“.

----------


## zutaminuta

Pesketarijanci nisu vegetarijanci.

Pulinka, baš sam razočarana tvojim neznanjem. Upravo industrija mesa i naša konzumacija jaja, mlijeka i sl. imaju najveći pritisak na okoliš, te su gl. krivac u vidu uništenja staništa, emisije CO2 i trovanja pesticidima. 

Vegetarijanska hrana nisu samo čije, kvinoje, i ostale egzote već su to sve lokalne namirnice kojima se domaće st hrani od pamtivijeka, sadi, i ima po svim dućanima, a i na selu.

inb4, znam da si po zanimanju biolog.

----------


## Beti3

Dobro je. Vratila si se, zutaminuta. Moram priznati da sam brinula.
On topic, jučer sam uživala u pečenim krumpirima i mladom luku, a janjetinu sam preskočila. Nisam ja vegetarijanac, ali stavljam crtu kod nekog mesa. Ustvari jako malo mesnih jela mi je unutar moje crte.
Ne filozofiram o tome, ne maltretiram nikoga svojim izborima, kuham po željama, ali i jedem po želji. Vlastitoj.

----------


## pulinka

> Pesketarijanci nisu vegetarijanci.
> 
> Pulinka, baš sam razočarana tvojim neznanjem. Upravo industrija mesa i naša konzumacija jaja, mlijeka i sl. imaju najveći pritisak na okoliš, te su gl. krivac u vidu uništenja staništa, emisije CO2 i trovanja pesticidima. 
> 
> Vegetarijanska hrana nisu samo čije, kvinoje, i ostale egzote već su to sve lokalne namirnice kojima se domaće st hrani od pamtivijeka, sadi, i ima po svim dućanima, a i na selu.
> 
> inb4, znam da si po zanimanju biolog.


Zuta, tebi nemam da kažem ništa u čemu bi ti videla korist ili moje znanje.
 Što ne bi uopšte bio problem da to nije tvoj generalni stav prema ljudima ovde a možda i privatno, otkud znam.  
Annie me je savršeno razumela, koliko vidim, i ja sam time sasvim zadovoljna.

----------


## zutaminuta

Možda bi imala što za reći da se držiš toga o čemu si govorila stranicu ranije, održivosti i očuvanju vrsta, a ne o meni. Annie i tebi je bilo samo do toga da se međusobno složite, ne da raspravite.

----------


## pulinka

Možda...

Zašto bih i šta raspravljala sa annie? Ona je svesna onoga što sam ja htela da kažem, ja sam svesna da njen ton nije bio onakav kakvim sam ga videla. Šta se tu više ima raspravljati, osim da ev. još jednom kažem da nisam bila u pravu u pogledu tona i cilja njenog posta. Ja zaista ne vidim neke posebne razlike u našim stavovima koje bi na ovoj temi trebalo raspravljati, ev. nešto za filozofski.

----------


## annie84

Slažem se, mislim da ako ćemo ići u širinu o ovoj temi, o utjecaju prehrane na okoliš, o tome što govori za i što protiv veganstva i vegetarijanstva, o finim receptima i iskustvima...Onda bi trebali na filozofski.
Ova tema je bila o tome kuhamo li djeci meso i ribu itd, ukoliko sami ne konzumiramo namirnice životinjskog porijekla.

----------


## kli_kli

Sto se tice razlika u cenama, ja moram dodati da je ovde hrana, a narocito meso, mnogo skuplje nego u Srbiji. Ne jesti meso je daleko isplativije. Dovoljno je cak ne jesti crveno meso, i vec se znatno oseti na kucnom budzetu. Ako zelis recimo maleni steak iz odrzivog uzgoja, to ti je 15 dolara. Jedan stejk. Konvencionalno uzgojena govedina je nesto jeftinija, ali i dalje mi treba 20 dolara po obroku ako cu crveno meso, a deset ako cu piletinu.

----------


## Kaae

U nasem kraju je meso prilicno jeftino, ako je konvencionalno uzgojeno. Odrziv uzgoj, organska hrana... skupo, osim mljevene govedine, sto je uvijek prilicno jeftino. Ono gdje smo mi prilicno udareni po dzepu, a prvenstveno zbog geografskog polozaja, odnosno klime, to je voce i povrce, pogotovo iz organskog uzgoja. Minnesota je poljoprivredna drzava, fokusirana na kukuruz i soju, nesto alfalfe, a ostale hrane ima poprilicno malo. Klima nas bas nesto i ne mazi. Ono sto se prilicno intenzivno promovira je farm-to-table movement, iako je tesko zadovoljiti interese, odnosno potraznju.

----------


## ellica

Konfuzija ja joj ne bih doma radila meso.
Objasnila bi da mi to doma ne jedemo,ne kupujemo iz xy razloga i to je to.
Ako zeli jesti u skoli,vrticu itd.neka jede.
Tashunica kada je tvoja cura  postala vegetarijanka?U kojoj dobi?
Netko je spomenuo da vege nije ok za djecu?Da nedostaje b12?I da je u nadleznosti ped.
Nasa gastro pedica nema problem s tim sto nasa curka ne jede meso i mlijecno.
Sama je rekla da joj prestanemo nuditi isto i pustimo ju da bude vegetarijanka.
Od uvodenja mesa u dohranu ga je odbijala,u startu smo "podvaljivali",nudili,ali evo ni sa punih 5 ne zeli isto.
Konzumira jaja,jako rijetko jogurt i abc sir.
Mi nismo vegetarijanci,ali moram priznati da sve cesce jedem meni sa curkom,a sve manje mesni sa sinom i muzem.

----------


## annie84

Ellica, B12, odnosno nedostatak istih je veći problem kod vegana, koji ga u onda unose u obliku kapsula ili u tekućem obliku. Kod vegetarijanaca koji jedu jaja i mliječne proizvode se manjak u pravilu ne pojavljuje.

----------


## ellica

Annie znam,ali je to receno kao da svaki vegan daje injekcije istog.
Prvo kad kazes da dijete ne jede meso je pitanje a zeljezo?Kao da niti jedan svejed nije anemican.I kao da je meso jedini izvor zeljeza,a mlijeko kalcija.

----------


## Lili75

Pusti ljude šta pričaju, uvijek će nešto pričat. Samo joj povremeno radi krvne pretrage.
Ja recimo od malena nisam bila ljubitelj mlijeka,al pijem jogurt, kefir, jedem sireve svježe, tvrde sve.

Moj dojam je kad odmalena neku hranu dijete jako odbija samo od sebe i s godinama je ne prihvati, da to treba pustit.

----------


## pulinka

> Ellica, B12, odnosno nedostatak istih je veći problem kod vegana, koji ga u onda unose u obliku kapsula ili u tekućem obliku. Kod vegetarijanaca koji jedu jaja i mliječne proizvode se manjak u pravilu ne pojavljuje.


X
Ellica, vegan nije vegetarijanac. 
I iz iskustva, puno vegana-početnika nije uopšte svesno mogućeg nedostatka B12. Srećom je taj podatak sve više uočljiv na netu. 
Jasno sam napisala da nemam apsolutno ništa protiv vegetarijanske ishrane dece. Moj sin nije jeo meso valjda do svoje treće godine, ništa mu nije falilo. Ni sad ne pije jogurt i ne jede kiselu pavlaku, ni ribu ne voli svaku. 
Međutim, ako dete ne unosi nikakve životinjske proteine uopšte iz nekog zdravstvenog razloga, ili nekog svog odabira, da, naravno da mislim da bi trebalo da ga prati pedijatar i da mu dozira suplemente, zašto je to čudno? 

Sa druge strane, ako se zdravo dete iz roditeljskih ubeđenja hrani veganski, da, ja mislim da je sebično odabrati za dete trajne suplemente B12 umesto "obične" ishrane. Jako mi je žao ako se neko pronađe i oseti napadnuto, ja zaista ne pratim tuđu ishranu tako detaljno, ali u ovoj relativnoj anonimnosti foruma na vidim neku štetu da otvoreno napišem šta mislim. Na kraju krajeva, ko kaže da sam 100% u pravu, možda postoje argumenti koje ne vidim, a koji bi mi promenili mišljenje o sebičnosti...

Takođe, ako objašnjavamo detetu da smo vegetarijanci/vegani zato što ne želimo da ubijamo domaće životinje, onda, kao što sam već rekla, treba otvoreno objasniti detetu (i sebi) da to ne znači uvek i da nijedna životinja neće umreti zbog našeg izbora, naprotiv, nažalost. Dokle god ne razmišljamo o takvim posledicama vege ishrane, problem sagledavamo jednostrano.

----------


## ellica

Pulinka jasno je meni tko su vegani,tko vegetarijanci  :Smile: 
Nisam nijedno,curka je ajmo to tako reci.
Samo znam da vecina ljudi svejeda oko mene daje vise "vitamina"djeci koja su svejedi,nego mame vege djece.
Ali nije tema,ni mene se ne tice kako se tko hrani uostalom.Ali cesto ostanem zatecena pitanjima ,jer moja ne jede mesno i mlijecno.



I

----------


## sirius

Nije tema , ali ako ti dijete ne jede meso i mlijecno tada treba uzimati dodatak vitamina 12 u tabletama.
Iz hrane ga tesko moze dobiti dovoljno koliko god raznolika bila. Vecina ozbiljnih vegana napominje koliko su u tom slucaju dodatni vitamini i minerali potrebni.

----------


## jelena.O

Moj od zivotinja jede samo puretinu

----------


## sirius

> Moj od zivotinja jede samo puretinu


Pa rekla bih da je pura zivotinja.

----------


## ellica

Sirius uzima povremeno b12 u spreju za klince.
Nismo ga jos vadili,jer gastro kaze da ju za sada nebi maltretirala vadenjem krvi iz vene bez potrebe.Misli da joj niti ne fali s obzirom na kks i njeno zdravstveno stanje.
Znam da vegetarijanstvo i veganstvo zahtijevaju znanje i pracenje,iako kao sto rekoh bez obzira na svoju izbirljivost jede bolje od puno svejeda oko nas  :Smile:

----------


## sirius

> Sirius uzima povremeno b12 u spreju za klince.
> Nismo ga jos vadili,jer gastro kaze da ju za sada nebi maltretirala vadenjem krvi iz vene bez potrebe.Misli da joj niti ne fali s obzirom na kks i njeno zdravstveno stanje.
> Znam da vegetarijanstvo i veganstvo zahtijevaju znanje i pracenje,iako kao sto rekoh bez obzira na svoju izbirljivost jede bolje od puno svejeda oko nas


Pa ne trebas vaditi. Moze uzimati dodatke. Iz mojih saznanja b vitamin nije problematican ako se uzima , a ne postoji deficit ( kao npr. zeljezo koje se ne bi trebalo uzimati preventivno). 
Ne bih rekla da trebaju pracenje nego treba samo biti upucen da su vegani puni cesece u deficitu ( nego ostala populacija )sa b12 vitaminom jer ga ne dobijaju kroz hranu. Nije to nikakva posebna drama uzimati svaki dodatke u kapsulama. Niti je to razlog da mora promjeniti prehranu i poceti uzimati mesoili mlijecne proizvode.

----------


## sirius

> Sirius uzima povremeno b12 u spreju za klince.
> Nismo ga jos vadili,jer gastro kaze da ju za sada nebi maltretirala vadenjem krvi iz vene bez potrebe.Misli da joj niti ne fali s obzirom na kks i njeno zdravstveno stanje.
> Znam da vegetarijanstvo i veganstvo zahtijevaju znanje i pracenje,iako kao sto rekoh bez obzira na svoju izbirljivost jede bolje od puno svejeda oko nas


Pa ne trebas vaditi. Moze uzimati dodatke. Iz mojih saznanja b vitamin nije problematican ako se uzima , a ne postoji deficit ( kao npr. zeljezo koje se ne bi trebalo uzimati preventivno). 
Ne bih rekla da trebaju pracenje nego treba samo biti upucen da su vegani puni cesece u deficitu ( nego ostala populacija )sa b12 vitaminom jer ga ne dobijaju kroz hranu. Nije to nikakva posebna drama uzimati  dodatke u kapsulama. Niti je to razlog da mora promjeniti prehranu i poceti uzimati meso ili mlijecne proizvode.

Cinjenica je da organizam ima zalihe tog vitamina za neko vrijeme ako dijete nije bilo vegan od rodenja. Ali stvarno nema potrebe cekati da se zalihe isprazne .

----------


## Cathy

> Pa ne trebas vaditi. Moze uzimati dodatke. Iz mojih saznanja b vitamin nije problematican ako se uzima , a ne postoji deficit ( kao npr. zeljezo koje se ne bi trebalo uzimati preventivno). 
> Ne bih rekla da trebaju pracenje nego treba samo biti upucen da su vegani puni cesece u deficitu ( nego ostala populacija )sa b12 vitaminom jer ga ne dobijaju kroz hranu. Nije to nikakva posebna drama uzimati  dodatke u kapsulama. Niti je to razlog da mora promjeniti prehranu i poceti uzimati meso ili mlijecne proizvode.
> 
> Cinjenica je da organizam ima zalihe tog vitamina za neko vrijeme ako dijete nije bilo vegan od rodenja. Ali stvarno nema potrebe cekati da se zalihe isprazne .


Ne bih baš rekla da si u pravu. Moj otac je zbog nesvjestice i konvulzija završio na hitnoj.
Na kraju je ustanovljeno da je u pitanju bio deficit B vitamina. Sad redovito ide na injekcije. A čovjek se normalno hranio i još k tome pio pivu.

----------


## sirius

> Ne bih baš rekla da si u pravu. Moj otac je zbog nesvjestice i konvulzija završio na hitnoj.
> Na kraju je ustanovljeno da je u pitanju bio deficit B vitamina. Sad redovito ide na injekcije. A čovjek se normalno hranio i još k tome pio pivu.


Ne razumijem sto je ili nije normalno.
I ljudi koji jedu meso i piju pivo mogu imati deficit vitamina B. Nije to rezervirani za vegane. Samo sto se ocekuje da vecina ljudi koji komzumiraju meso i mlijecne proizvode vecinom nemaju prpblema sa deficitom ako nemaju neki zdravstveni problem zbog kojeg imaju deficit .Znaci zbog lose resorpcije unesenog vitamina. Sa druge strane vegani ce imati deficit zbog smanjenog unosa ne zdravstvenog problema, iako nije iskljuceno da odredeni broj ststisticki moze imati i zdravstvenj problem.
Dakle zakljucak je da tvoj otac ima zdravstveni problem zbog kojeg se B vitamin iz hrane ne resobrira dovoljno u organizmu.

----------


## Konfuzija

Moje dijete nema siroki dijapazon namirnica koje voli i prihvaca. S povrcem je na 'vi', zeljezo u manjku, feritin jos kako-tako, ali ne mogu joj maknuti perad iako bih to zeljela. Mogla bih ako bi joj suplementirala zeljezo, ali ipak mi se cini zdravije da ga uzima direktno iz hrane, kako bi i trebala.

Onaj tko kaze da nikad ne bi nesto skuhao, valjda je imao srecu da mu dijete dobro jede inace ne znam koji bi roditelj mogao mirno gledati kako iz dana u dan rucak ostaje netaknut na tanjuru. Pa se naucis raditi kompromise i poslozis prioritete... Uspijem se iskljuciti dok joj pripremam meso. Neki dan sam pile raskomadala, strecnulo me je kad sam lomila kosti, ali sam obavila posao. Kazem si da samo instrument. Pomalo me strah same sebe.

Netko rece, neka ga jede vani. Nismo blizu nasih obiteljskih mesojeda i ne hodamo po restoranima, a sve i da je tako, ne vjerujem da je kvaliteta namirnica onakva kakve joj dajemo kod kuce.

Ispada da ja kao vegetarijanac (ili pesketarijanac) podrzavam da dijete jede meso. A nije tako. Vidjela sam kako krava place za svojim teletom i ne da nikome da je pomuze, sjedila sam cijelu noc kraj pileta koje je umiralo da ne umre samo, hranila sam janje na bocicu i nisam mogla vjerovati da su i njega pojeli, svakog uginulog ljubimca odtugovala kao covjeka i znam da jednako vole, vesele se i tuguju kao i mi... S druge strane shvacam koliko je to povlacenje granice izmedju zivota prikladnog i neprikladnog za konzumaciju individualno. Razumijem ljubav prema kestenu.  :Smile:  U konacnici, sve je jedno i sve je povezano, pa je onda ta granica koju povlacimo bitna samo nama, sto je ipak ne obezvredjuje. Ono sto je bitno i trebalo bi biti bitno svima je postovanje prema hrani. Da jedem ono sto mi treba i koliko mi treba. Da ne bacam i ne razbacujem se... Kad je tema ionako vec skrenula u filozofske vode, sto je bilo za ocekivati od samoga pocetka.

Da ne ispadne da ne povlacim granice, kobasice i suhomesnato ne dolaze u obzir. Njih sam vec dovoljno diskvalificirala da ih nije htjela ni probati kada je imala priliku iako su je nagovarali.

----------


## Konfuzija

Nije rijec o ishrani, nego o identitetu, ali povlacim paralelu... Sto mislite o ovome?

https://www.cosmopolitan.com/enterta...-jackson-girl/

----------


## Riri92

> Nije rijec o ishrani, nego o identitetu, ali povlacim paralelu... Sto mislite o ovome?
> 
> https://www.cosmopolitan.com/enterta...-jackson-girl/


Meni se čini da je to otišlo u malo krivom smjeru. Kad se radi o odraslim ljudima, skroz mi je okej, svatko ima pravo na svoje izbore. Ali njoj je trogodišnje dijete reklo da nije dečko i sad više nije dečko? 

Da opet ponovim, druga stvar bi bila da dijete ima, ne znam, 15 godina. Pa se ne osjeća kao muško i nije mu dobro u tijelu muške osobe. Ali tri godine?  :Confused:

----------


## sirius

> Nije rijec o ishrani, nego o identitetu, ali povlacim paralelu... Sto mislite o ovome?
> 
> https://www.cosmopolitan.com/enterta...-jackson-girl/


Zasto mislis da je ovo ima ikakve veze i poveznice sa tvojom temom? Koliko god se trudila ne mogu je naci.

----------


## sirius

> Meni se čini da je to otišlo u malo krivom smjeru. Kad se radi o odraslim ljudima, skroz mi je okej, svatko ima pravo na svoje izbore. Ali njoj je trogodišnje dijete reklo da nije dečko i sad više nije dečko? 
> 
> Da opet ponovim, druga stvar bi bila da dijete ima, ne znam, 15 godina. Pa se ne osjeća kao muško i nije mu dobro u tijelu muške osobe. Ali tri godine?


Sa 15 godina dobar dio njih koji je u koliko toliko podrzavajucoj okolini cak i u Hrvatskoj vec je u postupku promjene spola.

----------


## jelena.O

Ti su malo jaci doktori koji ne zele vaditi krv par sekundi posla nije to deci strasno
Kad je zadnji put moj vadio pred tri tjedna jedva sam se izborila da ide u bolnicu vaditi da se ne mora dva puta bosti pitali su me zakaj je to problem

----------


## *mamica*

> Sa 15 godina dobar dio njih koji je u koliko toliko podrzavajucoj okolini cak i u Hrvatskoj vec je u postupku promjene spola.


Nezamislivo mi je da roditelji mogu takvo sto podrzavati kod trogodisnjaka.

----------


## sirius

> Nezamislivo mi je da roditelji mogu takvo sto podrzavati kod trogodisnjaka.


Govorimo o pripadnosti spolu, a ne seksualnosti. 
Rekla bih da se to osjeca puno prije nego se ude u pubertet. Nemam osobno iskustvo ali dobra poznanica ima dijete u promjeni ( punoljetno) i kaze da ono tvrdi da to zna od kad zna za sebe.
Jasno , odgajano je u spolu u kojem je rodeno.

----------


## Konfuzija

> Zasto mislis da je ovo ima ikakve veze i poveznice sa tvojom temom? Koliko god se trudila ne mogu je naci.


Djeca koja izrazavaju preferencije s manje ili vise dalekoseznim posljedicama, a za koje roditelji nisu sigurni jesu li djeca dovoljno zrela. Koliko mi znamo sto se dogadja u malim glavama i malim tijelima, kako roditelji postupaju u tim slucajevima i koje je nase misljenje o tome. Otprilike.

----------


## Konfuzija

Mozda je Sirius ipak u pravu u smislu da ne bi trebalo siriti temu, ali bas mi se lijepo nadovezalo u vijestima na ovo o cemu ja razmisljam... Meni je pak cudno sto netko odgaja dijete kao djevojcicu ili djecaka. Moja je curka u trenirkama i trapericama veci dio vremena, vise voli autice od lutkica, ima frendove oba spola, ali sto bih napravila da imam djecaka koji zeli nositi haljinice? Vjerojatno isto sto i Charlize.

**mamica**, ovdje nije rijec o promjeni spola.

----------


## sirius

Ne znam, i dalje ne vidim poveznicu.
Meni je normalno odgajati dijete u spolu u kojem je rodeno. Problemi sa spolnim identitetom su jako mali postotak u odnosu na one koji se osjecaju prirodno u spolu u kojem su rodeni. Meni je glupo odgajati dijete rodni neutralno samo zato sto se u malom postotku moze dogoditi da dijete ima problem sa spolnim identitetom. 
Ali i dalje ne vidim tu poveznicu sa hranom. Ona je puno vise stvar kulturnog identiteta i u kriznim situacijama -dostupnosti.
Meni je  cijeloj situaciji kuhanja mesa djetetu u veganskoj obitelji sporan osjecaj s kojim mu se servira to meso.
Mislim da onaj koji servira meso ne moze odvojiti los osjecaj jer misli da cini nesto lose i pogresno , pa onda uz pricu taj osjecaj servira djetetu.

----------


## jelena.O

Pripadnost spolu i oblacenje nema veze a napose nejel se igra s auticima ili bebama
Mojje s godinu dana htiolutku i kolica igrao se i doma i vanis kolicima sjecam se kak sh komentirali kak decko ima kolica na krajujei dosta decki izparkica imalo kolica ili si medusobno posudivali

----------


## silkica

Moja mlađa je s 2-3 godine sve pričala u muškom rodu.Ja sam htjeo,ja sam bio,ja sam uradio... :Smile:   :Smile: .

A što se tiče teme,mislim ovako nekako,kao sirius (koju uvijek mješam sa čokoladom  ):
"Meni je cijeloj situaciji kuhanja mesa djetetu u veganskoj obitelji sporan osjecaj s kojim mu se servira to meso.
Mislim da onaj koji servira meso ne moze odvojiti los osjecaj jer misli da cini nesto lose i pogresno , pa onda uz pricu taj osjecaj servira djetetu."

Ja ne znam kako je nekome koji iz etičkih (onda bi se trebalo misliti dubokih) razloga ne jede meso,servirati to meso nekome drugome?Zar u nekome trenutku nećeš reći ili pokazati osjećajem "dobro,evo ti ovaj batak,ali da znaš da je jedna slatka mala pilka ubijena zbog toga"?A ako to nećeš pokazati,onda znači da ti etički razlozi i nisu toliko bitni...A ako to daješ do znanja malom djetetu,kakav mu izbor ostavljaš?Ako iz etičkih razloga ne jedeš meso,zar ipak malo nećeš iskoristiti svoj uticaj da tvoje dijete ne griješi?

----------


## jelena.O

Zapravo vecina djece prica u trecem licu ali nema veze s temom

----------


## Riri92

Vjerujem da mnogi već prije 15-e znaju kako se osjećaju i gdje (ne)pripadaju, to sam lupila kao dob u kojoj sigurno već znaš takve stvari. 

Ono što sam htjela reći jeste da bih, da je moje dijete u pitanju, izjavu 'ja nisam dečko' uzela sa velikom dozom opreza. Druga stvar mi je ovo što Jelena spominje, ako se želi igrati s nekom igračkom koja kao nije za dečke, pa nek se igra, ne vidim uopće problem. Ali da nakon takve izjave u toj dobi, ona sama počne gledati na svoje dijete kao na žensko - smatram to pretjerivanjem.

----------


## sirius

Riri, sigurni nije samo zbog jedne izjave u trecoj godini zivota prestala dijete gledati istim ocima.
Cisto sumnjam da je to bilo kome lako i zabavno. Vjerojatni se slozilo puno vise stvari nego pisu portali.
Meni je pretjerivanje ova zadnja moda koja se pojavljuje da se dijete odgaja rodno neutralno. Valjda ga onda zovu : " ono" ?Jer statisticki je gotovo zanemarivo da dijete kaze jednog dana da se ne osjeca da je spola u kojem je roden.

----------


## Riri92

Moguće, ali ne znamo, zato i komentiram samo ovo što je napisano.  :Smile: 

Za rodnu neutralnost se slažem, i mislim da u praksi nije ni moguće tako odgajati dijete.

----------


## *mamica*

Ne znam tko je admin za ovaj podforum, bilo bi zanimljivo izdvojiti ove postove u novu temu, mada mi je ostalo u sjecanju da se nekada davno vec raspravljalo o tome. 
Mediji su zaista ovo prenijeli na nacin da je deckic izjavio da nije djecak i Charlize je rekla "ok" i nastavila ga odgajati kao djevojcicu. To mi je apsolutno nezamislivo, nisam strucnjak, ali vjerujem da djeca u toj dobi nemaju tako razvijenu svijest o vlastitom identitetu (iako sam sigurna da mogu naslutiti i da je to razlog zasto ljudi koji mijenjaju spol tvrde da se oduvijek tako osjecaju).

----------


## ellica

Konfuzija i moja nema veliki izbor namirnica koje voli/jede,pisala sam o tome na drugim temama.
Svaka cast sto ti kao vege.njoj pripremas meso.Nisam bila u toj poziciji,ne mogu tvrditi da bi/nebi tako i ja. Moje frendice vegice ne brane djeci jesti meso,ali ne pripremaju ga :D.
Sto se tice zeljeza ne znam od kuda ga crpi,ali za sada je sve ok.
Nismo nikad suplementirali.
Jelena ako pricas meni za krv i cas posla,b12 ide samo iz vene.Ne zelim joj vaditi bez potrebe.

----------


## Kaae

Sto je tocna definicija odgajanja djeteta u okvirima spola? Mislim, spol je prvenstveno odredjen spolnim organom; prema onome sto se nalazi u gacama se odredjuje sluzbeni spol. Moji su musko i zensko, imaju prilicno tradicionalna muska/zenska imena i obracamo im se, odnosno govorimo o njima kao o djecaku i djevojcici od trenutka u kojem smo saznali spol (znaci prije rodjenja). Osim ovoga, ne odgajam ih ni ovako, ni onako, vec kako mi se cini da je dobro. 

Djecak je jedno vrijeme nosio haljine i suknje (one od tila, kao za balet), a sad vise ne trazi (ide u kindergarten, sto je prva godina skole). Ima dugu plavu kovrcavu kosu, onako do brade/ramena. Zadnjih par godina odgovara da je djecak kad mu se netko obrati u zenskom rodu. Prije toga je na pitanje o spolu odgovarao imenom, zove se tako-i-tako. Djevojcica je djevojcica, u najgorem stereotipskom pogledu sto se tice odabira odjece i igracaka, ali svejedno je prljava "kao tipicno musko"  :lool:

----------


## Konfuzija

> Ja ne znam kako je nekome koji iz etičkih (onda bi se trebalo misliti dubokih) razloga ne jede meso,servirati to meso nekome drugome?Zar u nekome trenutku nećeš reći ili pokazati osjećajem "dobro,evo ti ovaj batak,ali da znaš da je jedna slatka mala pilka ubijena zbog toga"?A ako to nećeš pokazati,onda znači da ti etički razlozi i nisu toliko bitni...A ako to daješ do znanja malom djetetu,kakav mu izbor ostavljaš?Ako iz etičkih razloga ne jedeš meso,zar ipak malo nećeš iskoristiti svoj uticaj da tvoje dijete ne griješi?
> [/COLOR]


Je, sve su to dobra pitanja i sama si ih postavljam  :Smile: . Ponekad kazem, ponekad valjda i pokazem, a najcesce presutim. Izgleda da vise volim svoje dijete nego zivotinje, to sam vec rekla kao i to da mi je moralni osjecaj u ovom slucaju rastezljiv.. Bila bih najsretnija da svi volimo zitarice, mahunarke, voce, povrce i ostale zdrave (koliko mogu biti) i cruelty-free stvari ali to nije tako, a ona je jos dijete i ja se nadam da cu s vremenom uspjeti odgojiti obzirno i savjesno bice. Za sada smatram da je vaznije uciti je toleranciji i promisljanju, jer iz toga korijena svasta lijepoga moze izrasti, puno ljepsega od pridrzavanja krutih principa samo zato da bi si mogli cestitati na dosljednosti.

Dalaj Lama takodjer jede meso, jeste li to znali? Iako je budizam religija koja pociva na suosjecanju, tvrdi da su mu lijecnici tako preporucili. Hitler je, s druge strane, bio vegetarijanac.

----------


## Konfuzija

> Ne znam, i dalje ne vidim poveznicu.


A, dobro. Neka onda institucije rade svoj posao.  :Smile:

----------


## Konfuzija

> Sto se tice zeljeza ne znam od kuda ga crpi,ali za sada je sve ok.
> Nismo nikad suplementirali.
> Jelena ako pricas meni za krv i cas posla,b12 ide samo iz vene.Ne zelim joj vaditi bez potrebe.


Cesce provjeri zeljezo, feritin isto, a ja bih i B12, pa neka ide iz vene, nema veze, imas Emla kremicu u ljekarnama, ona se nanese prije vadjenja pa malo utrne na tom mjestu. Postoje i sprejevi koji ohlade rucicu neposredno prije vadjenja, sve je to nabavljivo, mi smo se navadili krvi iz vene ohoho. Najbolje otici privatno na provjereno mjesto izvaditi, oni imaju i tanje iglice i vise strpljenja... Izvadi pa ces znati na cemu si.

----------


## sirius

> Cesce provjeri zeljezo, feritin isto, a ja bih i B12, pa neka ide iz vene, nema veze, imas Emla kremicu u ljekarnama, ona se nanese prije vadjenja pa malo utrne na tom mjestu. Postoje i sprejevi koji ohlade rucicu neposredno prije vadjenja, sve je to nabavljivo, mi smo se navadili krvi iz vene ohoho. Najbolje otici privatno na provjereno mjesto izvaditi, oni imaju i tanje iglice i vise strpljenja... Izvadi pa ces znati na cemu si.


I manje iskustva. 
Ali i tako u vecini bolnica ne vade B12 pa tako nista od toga.  :Grin:

----------


## sirius

Konfuzija, djeca znaju biti izbirljiva. Jasno da kod veganstva treba biti jako mastovit i pazljiv u planiranju jelovnika.
Mi konzumiramo meso svake vrste , ali moje dijete je anemicno vec godinama jer u fazama naglog rasta u predpubertetu i pubertetu nikako nije mogao popuniti zalihe jer je rast bio intenzivan , a jos je i sportas. Uzima dodatke dugo. Probiotike, multivitamine i zeljezo. 
U ciklusima . Sad je bas u zadnjem pa cu vidjeti da li mu se sto popravilo.
Ali on je izbirljivac. Jede ugljikohidrate i meso. Povrce i voce vec godinama skoro nikako. Nema nacina da ga se potakne na to i tako uzima dodatke godinama povremeno. 
Bilo je faza kad sam mu ispirala mozak ( kako sam mislila blago ) , a i ja sama konzumiram puni povrca i voca...i onda je jednom kod psihologaa trebao opisati majku uz neku sliku iz caspopisa. 
Izrezao je sliku zene koja pred sobom ima ogromnu salatu i napisao " moja mama jede jako zdravo".
Imao je 7. godina tada, a ja sam shvatila da sam ipak malo pretjerala sa suptilnim pritiskom .
Sad ima 17. godina i jos uvijek ne jede voce i povrce, iako mama i dalje jede zdravo.

----------


## jelena.O

> Konfuzija i moja nema veliki izbor namirnica koje voli/jede,pisala sam o tome na drugim temama.
> Svaka cast sto ti kao vege.njoj pripremas meso.Nisam bila u toj poziciji,ne mogu tvrditi da bi/nebi tako i ja. Moje frendice vegice ne brane djeci jesti meso,ali ne pripremaju ga :D.
> Sto se tice zeljeza ne znam od kuda ga crpi,ali za sada je sve ok.
> Nismo nikad suplementirali.
> Jelena ako pricas meni za krv i cas posla,b12 ide samo iz vene.Ne zelim joj vaditi bez potrebe.


Sto rec mojem velikom su godinama vadili krv iz glave jer iz vena nisu mogli i to desetak i vise puta

----------


## Omerta

Dizem malo temu! [emoji4]
Partner i ja smo skupa vec skoro 6 godina... Ja sam 2 godine veganka, a on jede sve iako naginje pesketarijanstvu. Imamo curicu od skoro 5 godina.. otkad sam veganka, kupujem i nudim joj samo vegansko.. a tata ono sto on jede. Znam da koliko god se ja trudila tesko da ce izbjeci nevegansku "hranu" pogotovo kad smo sa mojima koji su isto svejedi. Izbirljiva je dosta i nekad bas brljavi pa onda povremeno i suplementiramo (veganski multivitamini u obliku medeka i slicno). Ocekujemo sljedece godine jos jednu prinovu i dok god budem dojila, a kasnije JA pripremala djetetu hranu, hranit ce se veganski, bar danas ima kvalitetnih "zamjena" za sve..  

Ps: Moj tata koji je svejed je takodjer imao manjak b12 i folne.. mjesecima je imao zdravstvenih problema dok nije poceo suplementirati (u njegovom slucaju Neurobion).

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk

----------


## Jelena

> Dizem malo temu! [emoji4]
> 
> Ps: Moj tata koji je svejed je takodjer imao manjak b12 i folne.. mjesecima je imao zdravstvenih problema dok nije poceo suplementirati (u njegovom slucaju Neurobion).


Možda ima neki poremećaj, npr. gensku mutaciju MTHFR C677T. Pretpostavljam da je nasljedno. Hoću reći - ako ste još i genetski skloni tome da vam organizam ne zna iskoristiti vitamin B12 (zbog MTHFR-a ili nečeg drugog), na vašem bih mjestu dosta pripazila.

----------


## Omerta

Hvala na savjetu, cula sam za tu mutaciju. Ako mislite na mene, suplementiram cijelo vrijeme prije i tokom trudnoce 1000mcg B12 u obliku methylcobalamina/deoxyadenosylcobalamina. [emoji106] Bas zato sto prenatal od Solgara koji uzimam ima onu cyano verziju koja je poznata po tome da se ne apsorbira bas najbolje.

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk

----------


## Jelena

Pa možda ću zvučati okrutno, ali moram priznati da mi je manje bitno za odraslog što jede i pije, više me brine kako se odluke odraslih odražavaju na djecu. Ja ne znam kako bih si opravdala da djeci od malena dajem suplemente, a da ne postoji neki medicinski razlog za to. Što kaže pedijatar djeteta o vašem izboru?

----------


## Lili75

> Pa možda ću zvučati okrutno, ali moram priznati da mi je manje bitno za odraslog što jede i pije, više me brine kako se odluke odraslih odražavaju na djecu. Ja ne znam kako bih si opravdala da djeci od malena dajem suplemente, a da ne postoji neki medicinski razlog za to. Što kaže pedijatar djeteta o vašem izboru?


moram priznat slažem se s *Jelenom*.

----------


## Omerta

O cemu vi? [emoji23] Moje dijete je trenutno svejed. Zar niste procitali, da joj ja kao veganka zadnje 2 godinr nudim uglavnom sve vegansko, a njen tata, moja obitelj i vrtic sve ostalo. A suplementiramo povremeno ne zbog toga sto joj ja nudim vegansku hranu pa da joj zato (toboze) nesto fali, nego zato sto i ovako brljavi sa jelom i ne jede puno voca i povrca recimo, osim banane, krumpira i paradajza u obliku sosa.. ili ako je voce u obliku smoothia, a povrce zakamuflirano u neku krem juhu/umak ili polpete. Najdraza hrana su joj tjestenine sa umacima, juhice s rezancima, pizze, tortille sa sirom, kruh sa omegolom itd.. smislit ne moze narancasto i zeleno u hrani, pa makar bio i samo zacin. Tako da ne vidim problem u povremenom suplementiranju.. nije rijec o ljekovima ili necem sto ide na recept vec o obicnim vitaminima za djecu.. a veganski su jer ne sadrze zivotinjsku zelatinu i ostale sastojke zivotinjskog porijekla. Nema se tu sta konzultirati sa pedijatrom. Unatoc tome sto nekad brljavi, zdrava je i napreduje (da pokucam). [emoji4]

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk

----------


## annie84

Ponekad se ljudi toliko brinu i kritiziraju plant based prehranu, ali ne brinu se i ne kritiziraju prehranu "svejeda" i obilje smokija, cedevite, fast food, umjetnih boja, pojačivača okusa u prehrani djeteta....pekare, šećer i ostalo. Just saying. Znam plant based roditelje i djecu, jedu puno zdravije nego 95% djece koja su svejedi.
Neš ti B12 i to u kapsulama ili tekućem obliku, koliko nas bi samo u Europi barem pola godine trebali dodatno uzimati D3 i to svake godine.
Ljudi su skloni kritizirati sve što nije u okvirima poznatog, sve dok to sami na svojoj koži ne probaju i uvjere se da nije tako kako su oni to sebi teoretski zamišljali.

----------


## Jelena

Ne znam, ja sam iz ovog shvatila da ce dijete biti vegan dulje vremena. I da ce dobivati zamjene. Mozda je "dok god JA budem pripremala hranu" neki kratki period. 

"Ocekujemo sljedece godine jos jednu prinovu i dok god budem dojila, a kasnije JA pripremala djetetu hranu, hranit ce se veganski, bar danas ima kvalitetnih "zamjena" za sve.."

Annie, nije li tvoj post isto to sto kritizras, samo kritika usmjerena na svejede koji se hrane smokijem, a kritiziraju vegane. Anegdotalni primjeri nisu nikakva potvrda za nesto (znam neke vegane ili znam neke svejede). 

Meni je generalno redukcija konzumiranja mesa super. Samo mi je jako strano maloj djeci izbaciti meso i davati suplemente.

----------


## marta

> Pa možda ću zvučati okrutno, ali moram priznati da mi je manje bitno za odraslog što jede i pije, više me brine kako se odluke odraslih odražavaju na djecu. Ja ne znam kako bih si opravdala da djeci od malena dajem suplemente, a da ne postoji neki medicinski razlog za to. Što kaže pedijatar djeteta o vašem izboru?


Ma da? Nitko osim zlih vegana ne daje multivitamine petogodišnjacima?

----------


## Lili75

> Ne znam, ja sam iz ovog shvatila da ce dijete biti vegan dulje vremena. I da ce dobivati zamjene. Mozda je *"dok god JA budem pripremala hranu*" neki kratki period. 
> 
> "Ocekujemo sljedece godine jos jednu prinovu i* dok god budem dojila, a kasnije JA pripremala djetetu hranu, hranit ce se veganski*, bar danas ima kvalitetnih "zamjena" za sve.."
> 
> Annie, nije li tvoj post isto to sto kritizras, samo kritika usmjerena na svejede koji se hrane smokijem, a kritiziraju vegane. Anegdotalni primjeri nisu nikakva potvrda za nesto (znam neke vegane ili znam neke svejede). 
> 
> Meni je generalno redukcija konzumiranja mesa super. Samo mi je jako strano maloj djeci izbaciti meso i davati suplemente.


*Jelena i* ja zasigurno nismo osobe koje bi podržale junk food, dapače fokusirane smo na "zdravu i uravnoteženu" prehranu (namjerno pod navodnicima jer svatko različito tumači al ono načelno). Isto tako sam za redukciju mesa. 
Evo me doručkujem na poslu iz posudice svježi posni sir s domaćin bućinim uljem i svježe narezanim domaćim krastavcima (uz bućin kruh da mi malo podeblja), a čekaju me sa strane domaće šljive. Za popit konoplja (bio eko vegan friendly čisti protein) u koju sam dodala zobeno mlijeko i sirup od agave. Samo da malo dočaram mi je prehrana jako bitna  :Grin: 

A meni se Omertin stav isto učinio dosta krut i poboldanih rečenica.

I potpuno se slažem sa zadnjom rečenicom od *Jelene.*

----------


## Omerta

Prestrasno! A sto je sa djecom koja sama odbijaju meso od malena?? Poznajem jednu takvu, mala od sestricne, stalno joj nudili, a njoj fuj.. i dijete sasvim normalno, izraslo u krasnu curu, nista joj ne fali. Cemu tolika panika i strah, zar ste toliko neinformirani?? Uz danasnje obilje hrane.. kao da ne postoji nista drugo osim mesa za dorucak, rucak, veceru. Ako vas brinu proteini, ima ih dovoljno i u biljkama; grahorice, zitarice, sjemenke, orasasti plodovi, pa cak i neko voce i povrce!!! https://miss7zdrava.24sata.hr/hrana/...arijance-11973

Naravno da cu ja biti ta koja ce se brinuti za tek rodjeno dijete u smislu prehrane, dojit cu sto duze i uvoditi namirnice po redu kako idu uz male izmjene/zamjene.  Prijateljica koja nije veganka kao ni njen muz (iako su ful smanjili konzumaciju mesa) svojoj maloj isto do nedavno nisu nudili nista mesno, ko beba uvijek bila prava bucka, a i sad sa skoro 2 godine, jela je sve ostalo bez problema i napredovala. 

Tako da dajte se osvijestite i informirajte malo, nismo u kamenom dobu. [emoji107]

I kako je Lilly rekla, ponasate se kao da su djeca svejedi uvijek super ultra zdravi i nikad ne uzimaju nikakve vitamine. Neki od njih ni ne jedu meso kao meso vec hrpu preradjevina poput hrenovki, pasteta, salama... i to je onda super i podrzava se, a sve ostalo je trava od koje se ne moze prezivjet.

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk

----------


## annie84

Jelena, iskreno, meni se čini da se plant based prehrana kritizira posvuda.
Ako pričamo o zdravoj prehrani, koja uključuje iznimno puno voća i povrća i žitarica, u tom slučaju mi se dodavanje B12 čini manje zlo od hormona u hrani, gotovih jela, umjetnih aroma, vozila, pojačivača okusa...to sam htjela reć.
Uostalom što ima loše u tome da dijete bude cijeli život zdravi vegan, jede puno iznimno zdrave hrane i eto uzima B12 dnevno? 
Naravno da je zdrava prehrana ključ svega. Ali, masa i masa ljudi se hrani nezdravo. I masa i masa ljudi kritizira prehranu drugih ljudi bez da uopće znaju što kritiziraju. To je ono što mene smeta, taj neki prezir u gotovo svim kulturama svijeta prema plant based prehrani. 
Ne jesti namirnice životinjskog porijekla izaziva popriličnu mržnju i podsmijeh trenutno. Iako je to u većini slučajeva nešto pozitivno, kako za zdravlje, tako i za cijeli planet i klimu. A izaziva takvu reakciju jer smo od rođenja izloženi mitovima o hrani. Pij mlijeko, dobro je za kosti. Jedi meso, to je izvor proteina. Itd itd......
Rijetko tko se usudi postaviti prava pitanja i iskočiti iz zadanih okvira. Pritisak okoline nije zanemariv. Ne samo po pitanju prehrane.

----------


## annie84

P.s. Lili, dobar tek, zvuči jako ukusno!  :Kiss:

----------


## Omerta

Pardon, brkaju mi se nadimci, ne Lilly, vec kako su Annie i Marta napisale...

A moj stav je krut? Rekla bih da je obrnuto. Dobivam dojam da ste istog stava kao vecina, u prijevodu "vegani su ekstremni" i "sva djeca vegana su neuhranjena i jadna"  i "zasto svoje odabire forsirati svojoj djeci" itd. Ne znam zasto su onda nasi roditelji nama forsirali zivotinjske "proizvode" od malena.. "zato jer se tako jelo oduvijek i za drugo se nije znalo" nije mi bas neko opravdanje. Zasto ne bi bilo obrnuto? Da djeca kad budu veca svjesno odluce zele li sudjelovati u hororima mesne/mlijecne industrije.. zasto im nebi bilo dobro od malena usadjivati neke moralne/eticke vrijednosti? Jer kad me mala pita, otkuda je taj komadic mesa, salame koji joj tata ili moja obitelj nudi, normalno odgovorim, to ti je koke itd. a nadovezem se i na crtic pepa pig kojeg svi klinci rado gledaju. Imala je priliku vidjeti i zive koke, ovcice, krave.. Onda sama zna reci, tata zasto to jedes i sl. Kao sto sam vec rekla ne moze izbjeci, a da ne proba, jer ce joj se nuditi, ali nije ni da joj se nesto svidja i sto bi sad trebali, raditi paniku oko toga?





Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk

----------


## annie84

P.s. Naravno da je meso izbor proteina, ali isto tako su i druge namirnice. Mlijeko izvor kalcija, ali puno manje ga Ima u mlijeku nego što mislimo, a puno više u drugim namirnicama itd.
Prehlađena sam pa mi ne padne sve na pamet u istom postu pa sam nedovršena  :D.

----------


## Lili75

*Omerta* ne trebaš odmah tako skakati na sve 4. Nema potrebe  :Smile: 

Ni sama nisam neki ljubitelj mesa (uzimam ga zbog napornih treninga), a mlijeka pogotovo (ne konzumiram ga osim ako je u nečemu skriveno).
Znam ljude koji su se prehranom baziranom samo na sirovom voću i povrću riješili teških autoimunih bolesti.
Znam djecu koja sama od sebe od rođenja ne podnose meso, gadi im se i uopće ga ne žele jesti, a roditelji svejedi.
Ne prezirem ničiji odabir prehrane. I sama sam bila vegetarijanka godinu dana, volim isprobavat.
No mislim da se kod nas još uvijek može pronaći "prava" netretirana hrana.

Nisam *Jelenin* odvjetnik, samo smatram da prosječnom djetetu treba ponuditi raznoliku prehranu koja uključuje voće, povrće, žitarice, ribu, meso, jaja, jogurt, sir, a kasnije će dijete samo vidjet što mu odgovara ili ne, svaki organizam je priča za sebe, sve je vrlo, vrlo individualno.

----------


## Jelena

Lili75,  :Smile: 
Ja sam nekako sve napisala što sam mislila, a vidim da nije shvaćeno što sam željela napisati. Nego sam eto neinformirana.

Ja stvarno ne mislim da je argument - "poznam neke ljude koji su..." prihvatljiv. Poznam neke ljude koji su preživjeli jako teške uvjete pa ja ne bih vjerojatno. Poznam neke ljude koji odlično trče i treniraju redovito  :Wink:  U maniri poznam jednog - kolega s posla je otišao trčati jedan Zg maraton bez treninga. Rekao je da je probao trčati, da mu se ne da trčati tako dugo za treninge, da vidi da ga trčanje ni nakon 18 km uopće ne umara i da misli da može cijeli maraton istrčati i takav nepripremljen je imao ispod 4 sata vrijeme i došao je drugi dan na posao normalno. Otišla sam u OT, ali sam zapravo rekla što sam imala prije ovih burnih postova. 
Pretpostavljam da je odgovoran ugledan pedijatar dobro informiran i eto ako je pedijatar rekao da je OK da dijete ne jede meso, nego da mu se daju odlični suplementi (jer ima ih stvarno veliki izbor), onda je to valjda tako.

----------


## annie84

Jelena, niti sam rekla da si TI neiformirana niti da je argument "neki" prihvatljiv. Studirala sam sociologiju, znam o čemu pričaš. Napisala sam samo svoje mišljenje i svoje iskustvo, ne moramo svaki post iznijeti isključivo na temelju statistički obrađenih studija. Ponekad je ok na forumu i reći samo svoje mišljenje i svoje iskustvo.

----------


## pulinka

Jao, ja sam svašta napisala, ali ne da mi se, kako se kod vas kaže, pa sam obrisala.

Samo onako jedna teza za razmišljanje...

Kako se desilo da hrana životinjskog porekla ikad uđe na meni ljudske vrste i na njemu ostane nekih stotinak hiljada godina, kada nam nije nikada ni trebala?

Koliko hiljada generacija ljudi je bilo u zabludi da im životinjska hrana zapravo treba, a zapravo im je samo trebao suplement B12!

Isto kao i za dojenje što su se varali da je neophodno, a samo je trebalo razviti tehniku proizvodnje adaptiranog...

Srećom će zabluda biti ispravljena i konačno ćemo postići moralno iskupljenje jedući samo bezvredne biljne organe i embrione. Huh.

----------


## annie84

Pulinka, ima super knjiga i dokumentaraca koji daju odgovore na ta pitanja.
Omerta je samo pitala za osobna iskustva kod djece, za sve drugo možemo otvoriti novu temu.

----------


## Mima

Ima li ovdje koje dijete vegetarijanac?

----------


## Jelena

> Prestrasno! A sto je sa djecom koja sama odbijaju meso od malena?? *Poznajem jednu takvu, mala od sestricne*, stalno joj nudili, a njoj fuj.. i dijete sasvim normalno, izraslo u krasnu curu, nista joj ne fali. Cemu tolika panika i strah,* zar ste toliko neinformirani*?? Uz danasnje obilje hrane.. *kao da ne postoji nista drugo osim mesa za dorucak, rucak, veceru*. Ako vas brinu proteini, ima ih dovoljno i u biljkama; grahorice, zitarice, sjemenke, orasasti plodovi, pa cak i neko voce i povrce!!! https://miss7zdrava.24sata.hr/hrana/...arijance-11973
> 
> Naravno da cu ja biti ta koja ce se brinuti za tek rodjeno dijete u smislu prehrane, dojit cu sto duze i uvoditi namirnice po redu kako idu uz male izmjene/zamjene. * Prijateljica koja nije veganka kao ni njen muz (iako su ful smanjili konzumaciju mesa) svojoj maloj isto do nedavno nisu nudili nista mesno, ko beba uvijek bila prava bucka, a i sad sa skoro 2 godine, jela je sve ostalo bez problema i napredovala. 
> *
> Tako da *dajte se osvijestite i informirajte malo, nismo u kamenom dobu*. [emoji107]
> 
> I kako je Lilly rekla, *ponasate se kao da su djeca svejedi uvijek super ultra zdravi i nikad ne uzimaju nikakve vitamine*. *Neki od njih ni ne jedu meso kao meso vec hrpu preradjevina poput hrenovki, pasteta, salama... i to je onda super i podrzava se, a sve ostalo je trava od koje se ne moze prezivjet.
> *
> Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


*annie84*, ovaj post je puno nabijeni od tvog  :Smile: 

A ovo nije nitko nigdje napisao. Ne na ovoj temi, nego nigdje na forumu.



> kao da ne postoji nista drugo osim mesa za dorucak, rucak, veceru....
> 
> ponasate se kao da su djeca svejedi uvijek super ultra zdravi i nikad ne uzimaju nikakve vitamine. Neki  od njih ni ne jedu meso kao meso vec hrpu preradjevina poput hrenovki,  pasteta, salama... i to je onda super i podrzava se, a sve ostalo je  trava od koje se ne moze prezivjet.


Iz čega se to točno zaključilo?

----------


## Cubana

> Jao, ja sam svašta napisala, ali ne da mi se, kako se kod vas kaže, pa sam obrisala.
> 
> Samo onako jedna teza za razmišljanje...
> 
> Kako se desilo da hrana životinjskog porekla ikad uđe na meni ljudske vrste i na njemu ostane nekih stotinak hiljada godina, kada nam nije nikada ni trebala?
> 
> Koliko hiljada generacija ljudi je bilo u zabludi da im životinjska hrana zapravo treba, a zapravo im je samo trebao suplement B12!
> 
> Isto kao i za dojenje što su se varali da je neophodno, a samo je trebalo razviti tehniku proizvodnje adaptiranog...
> ...


Iksić.

----------


## annie84

Jelena, hvala ti na objašnjenju.  :Smile: 
Ja ovaj post nisam ni vidjela!

----------


## Jelena

> Jao, ja sam svašta napisala, ali ne da mi se, kako se kod vas kaže, pa sam obrisala.
> Samo onako jedna teza za razmišljanje...
> Kako se desilo da hrana životinjskog porekla ikad uđe na meni ljudske vrste i na njemu ostane nekih stotinak hiljada godina, kada nam nije nikada ni trebala?
> Koliko hiljada generacija ljudi je bilo u zabludi da im životinjska hrana zapravo treba, a zapravo im je samo trebao suplement B12!
> Isto kao i za dojenje što su se varali da je neophodno, a samo je trebalo razviti tehniku proizvodnje adaptiranog...
> Srećom će zabluda biti ispravljena i konačno ćemo postići moralno iskupljenje jedući samo bezvredne biljne organe i embrione. Huh.


Da.
Davnih sam dana doktorirala na jednom jako jednostavnom sustavu. Od onoga što sam naučila o tom gotovo nerealno jednostavnom sustavu više mi znači što sam stekla bolju sliku o tome koliko je realno da jedan liječnik razumije organizam. Uz pretpostavku da su to visokomotivirani ljudi, s dugotrajnim obrazovanjem, odličnim ocjenama i kontinuiranim dodirom s praksom. Današnja računala jedva da mogu simulirati prolaz molekule vode kroz staničnu membranu. Za nutricionista nemam nikakvih zabluda da razumije. Sebi nikako ne laskam da razumijem, niti da sam informirana, jer mi je jasno da nemam pojma. Ali baš zato se ne bih usudila ne temelju pop izvora dolaziti do zaključaka da je OK moje malo dijete hraniti suplementima, bez potrebe.

----------


## cipelica

Zbog zdravstvenih problema moga sina, cijela obitelj je godinu dana prihvatila određen način prehrane. Lampica mi se upalila kad sam shvatila da kćer od 6 godina, u svim mogućim prigodama izvan kuće, trpa šećer u sebe. 
‘Lječenje od nametanja’ je trajalo skoro dvije godine. 
Drugo dvoje djece je takvu prehranu prihvatilo bez problema.

----------


## pulinka

> Pulinka, ima super knjiga i dokumentaraca koji daju odgovore na ta pitanja.
> Omerta je samo pitala za osobna iskustva kod djece, za sve drugo možemo otvoriti novu temu.


Molim link.
Kroz četiri godine studija biologije i tri godine postdiplomskih (ok, nedovršenih na jednom jedinom nepoloženom ispitu uz urađene tri godine analiza biljnog materijala za magistarski) iz genetike biljaka, nekako su me mimoišli relevantne knjige i dokumentarci na tu temu.
U mojim knjigama je pisalo nekako drugačije, da ni jedna jedina vrsta na planeti neće bez potrebe unositi u sebe hranu koja joj ne treba na skali od sto hiljada godina...
Ali sigurna sam da će mi dve knjige  i tri dokumentarca nekih samozvanih gurua promeniti mišljenje  :Rolling Eyes: .

Kao što sam rekla na raznim eko temama, jasno mi je da bilo koji gorljivi entuzijasta može znati više od mene o konkretnim problemima vezanim za ekologiju, i drago mi je kad naučim nešto novo, ali prikloniću se mišljenju da je veganstvo ljudski default a životinjski proteini slučajna greška tek kada taj stav uz nepobitne dokaze jednoglasno zauzmu najistaknutiji evolucioni biolozi-a to se do sada nije desilo.

----------


## annie84

A tko je rekao da je plant based prehrana default? Ovdje se radi o toleranciji. O tome da prihvaćam i poštujem da postoje razni tipovi prehrane. Ti govoriš o sto hiljada godina. Kako su se ljudi tada hranili? Sigurno ne mesom iz masovne proizvodnje. Moji bake i djedovi su jeli meso jednom tjednom, nedjeljom i to ne svake nedjelje. Znali su od koga kupuju meso. Nije bilo masovne proizvodnje. Nije se sadilo toliko soje za toliko životinja, niti ih je bilo toliko  - logično.
Osim toga, dok su ljudi još lovili, imali su period od par dana kad su jeli meso, pa su nakon toga jeli ono što su našli u prirodi i njima je IF bio u genima, a uz to su bili nomadi i puno su se  trošili kretanjem/hodanjem do iduće lokacije. Pa opet tako.
Nije meso jedina hranjiva namirnica koju moramo unositi svaki dan u organizam. Ako pričaš o stotinama hiljada godina onda usporedi količine mesa tada i sada. 
Životinjski proteini nisu slučajna greška niti je tko tvrdio. Ali da se može bez mesa, može se.
I sorry, ja ne pamtim tko je što po struci, pa zato savjet za knjige.

----------


## sirius

> Molim link.
> Kroz četiri godine studija biologije i tri godine postdiplomskih (ok, nedovršenih na jednom jedinom nepoloženom ispitu uz urađene tri godine analiza biljnog materijala za magistarski) iz genetike biljaka, nekako su me mimoišli relevantne knjige i dokumentarci na tu temu.
> U mojim knjigama je pisalo nekako drugačije, da ni jedna jedina vrsta na planeti neće bez potrebe unositi u sebe hranu koja joj ne treba na skali od sto hiljada godina...
> Ali sigurna sam da će mi dve knjige  i tri dokumentarca nekih samozvanih gurua promeniti mišljenje .
> 
> Kao što sam rekla na raznim eko temama, jasno mi je da bilo koji gorljivi entuzijasta može znati više od mene o konkretnim problemima vezanim za ekologiju, i drago mi je kad naučim nešto novo, ali prikloniću se mišljenju da je veganstvo ljudski default a životinjski proteini slučajna greška tek kada taj stav uz nepobitne dokaze jednoglasno zauzmu najistaknutiji evolucioni biolozi-a to se do sada nije desilo.


Slazem se s tobom.
Mislim da je najnoviji stav ljudi koji na blagi nacin zagovaraju biljnu prehranu iz etickih i ekoloskih ( najvise etickih jer su ekoloski dosta upitni) razloga taj da sad imamo dovoljno nadomjestne hrane koja bi mogla ( i okusom) zamjeniti meso i dodataka prehrani da okrutnost prema zivotinjama nijr uzna. I to je zapravo jedini opravdani razlog, iako vrijeme ce pokazati da li je to istina.
Jer ako pretezno biljna prehrana postane standard vjerojatno cemo imati bolji uvid kroz koju generaciju dogadaju li se kakve globalne promjene ( u dobrom ili losem smjeru). Vec su se pocele dogadati promjene u inteligenciji koja je pocela padati globalno u populaciji od kad je pocela industrijalizacija. To pripisuju zagadenju zraka (vjerojatno).Isto tako moguce je da se globalno pocne mjenjati vrsta zbog promjene prehrane.

----------


## annie84

Ovo konkretno dijete od Omerte s tatom, u vrtiću i kod bake i dede jede meso i namirnice životinjskog porijekla koliko sam ja shvatila iz prvog posta. Znači vjerojatnost da njoj fali B12 je ionako mala, ali za svaki slučaj se to vrlo lako provjeri putem krvne slike. I onda zna treba li joj davat dodatno B12 il ne.

----------


## Jelena

Annie84, ja isto mislim da se ne mora svaki dan jesti meso. Vani ima dosta menza i hostela koji barem jednom tjedno nemaju meso i lijepo pise da je to zbog zastite okolisa. Ja ne vjerujem da pojedem vise od 300 g tjedno cistog mesa. MM mozda 400g i mali valjda isto kao ja. Al tu ima i ribe i morskih plodova. 

I ja sam skuzila da Omertino dijete jede meso izvan kuće, ali sad je pisala za dijete koje ce se tek roditi.

Vec je bilo na prethodnim stranicama forumasica kojima je jako odbojno kuhati meso, ali im djeca jedu meso kod baka, u vrticima i tu je bio kao neki konsenzus, cini mi se. A isto se pisalo da se vadi iz vene za B12 krv pa ni ja ne bih bebu vodila na testiranje B12. Ja sam to bila vadila, bilo je samo na Rebru. Jos se moralo cekati da nabave kit za te testove. Nije bas ono - odi caskom provjeri.

----------


## Jelena

I da, ja apsolutno toleriram ishranu odraslih, ako je do tolerancije samo, ali ne i tako male djece.

----------


## annie84

Zašto bi bilo jednostavno kad može bit komplicirano...Kod nas dođeš kod doktorice opće prakse, izvadiš krv (da, iz vene) i ona šalje  dalje. B12, željezo, D3, hormone štitnjače, u biti za sada sve što mi je bilo potrebno (titar za ospice isto) i za dva dana dobiješ nalaze. Šteta što kod vas nije tako jednostavno.

----------


## pulinka

> A tko je rekao da je plant based prehrana default? Ovdje se radi o toleranciji. O tome da prihvaćam i poštujem da postoje razni tipovi prehrane. Ti govoriš o sto hiljada godina. Kako su se ljudi tada hranili? Sigurno ne mesom iz masovne proizvodnje. Moji bake i djedovi su jeli meso jednom tjednom, nedjeljom i to ne svake nedjelje. Znali su od koga kupuju meso. Nije bilo masovne proizvodnje. Nije se sadilo toliko soje za toliko životinja, niti ih je bilo toliko  - logično.
> Osim toga, dok su ljudi još lovili, imali su period od par dana kad su jeli meso, pa su nakon toga jeli ono što su našli u prirodi i njima je IF bio u genima, a uz to su bili nomadi i puno su se  trošili kretanjem/hodanjem do iduće lokacije. Pa opet tako.
> Nije meso jedina hranjiva namirnica koju moramo unositi svaki dan u organizam. Ako pričaš o stotinama hiljada godina onda usporedi količine mesa tada i sada. 
> Životinjski proteini nisu slučajna greška niti je tko tvrdio. Ali da se može bez mesa, može se.
> I sorry, ja ne pamtim tko je što po struci, pa zato savjet za knjige.


1. ne biti vegan ne znači nužno jesti meso i ostale vrste živ.proteina svaki dan, čak ne nužno ni svake nedelje, mislila sam da je to jasno.
Niti se svi ljudi hrane mesom iz masovne proizvodnje. Niti jedu kilogramske količine mesa na dnevnoj i nedeljnoj bazi.

2. i dalje krećeš od pretpostavke da ne znam kako su se hranili naši preci. Znam. I neki nomadi su unosili više životinjskih proteina (NE NUŽNO mesa krupnih sisara i ptica - larve, ptičja jaja i školjke su dovoljni...!) nego mnoge i mnoge kasnije kulture.

3. većina biljaka na tržištu potiče takođe iz masovne proizvodnje, kada bismo svi prešli na vegansku ishranu proizvodnja organske biljne hrane decenijama ne bi mogla da zadovolji potražnju. (ako uopšte ikada bi, na ovako zagađenoj planeti :/)

4. radi proizvodnje biljaka takođe se razaraju ekosistemi i staništa i uništavaju životinje, mada ne uvek tako slatke, toplokrvne i krupnooke kao ovčice i svinje.

5. transport kokosovog ulja, brazilskih oraščića, banana, originalnog tofua, nori algi i ostalih egzotika takođe košta, troši resurse i zagađuje okolinu. 

6. zašto je okrutno oduzeti život životinji, ali ne i biljci? To što mi ne vidimo patnju biljke ne znači da ona ne postoji. I vrlo je vrlo nezahvalno suditi da li je patnja obranog polja kupusa manja ili veća, vrednija ili manje vredna, od patnje zaklane kokice.

7. tolerancija ne znači odsustvo preispitivanja nečijih životnih izbora na neki kulturan način, a čini mi se da je moj način dovoljno u granicama normalne komunikacije. 
Stavljanje niza raznovrsne hrane pred dete ( i poštovanje detetovog ukusa) znači pružanje izbora detetu. Svesno (i prilično nepotrebno) izbegavanje cele palete hranljivih namirnica u fazi kad je dete najosetljivije, najbrže raste i razvija se: žao mi je, to je jednostavno uskraćivanje deteta za pravo na izbor. Osim naravno, ako otac ne učestvuje u pripremi i izboru hrane za dete u 50% obroka, u tom slučaju povlačim reč.

----------


## Omerta

6. [emoji33] Ne znam sto bih rekla osim: https://i.imgur.com/6msSf3W_d.jpg?ma...idelity=medium

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk

----------


## Beti3

Građa jedne jedine biljne stanice. Ali, to omerta sigurno zna  :Smile: 
Pulinka, svaka ti čast da imaš volje učiti one koji ne znaju, i ne žele znati.
https://www.google.com/search?q=građ...NqOS6Unh0O59M:

----------


## Riri92

> 6. [emoji33] Ne znam sto bih rekla osim: https://i.imgur.com/6msSf3W_d.jpg?ma...idelity=medium
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


Gledala sam video o nekom agentu koji je dokazao da biljke osjećaju, odnosno da mogu biti pod stresom. Mučio je jednu biljku dok su druge bile prisutne tamo, a ovima prisutnima je stres testirao detektorom laži. 

Da se odmah ogradim od znanosti, ne kažem da je zaključak točan i da je znanstveno utemeljen, samo mi je zanimljivo pa sam htjela napisati.

----------


## Konfuzija

Sve sto je zivo osjeca. To sto biljka ne place i ne zapomaze ne znaci da ne osjeca bol... Cijelo pitanje eticnosti u prehrani se svodi na to gdje povlacis crtu. Frutarijanci jedu samo ono sto biljka odbaci, tj. plodove, iako se moze argumentirati i da jedu bebe voce ako bismo to povukli do krajnjih granica, sto je naravno smijesno... 

A cinjenica je da biljna prehrana trosi manje resursa od zivotinjske, sve sto je gore receno stoji. Jos jedna je cinjenica da gomila vegetarijanaca koje sam ja upoznala zivi na smokiju i pudingu. 

U Omertinoj situaciji ne vidim nikakav problem. Sve dok djetetu ne nameces osjecaj krivnje ako su mu izbori razliciti od tvoga.

----------


## pulinka

> 6. [emoji33] Ne znam sto bih rekla osim: https://i.imgur.com/6msSf3W_d.jpg?ma...idelity=medium


Ne znam ni ja šta bih rekla osim da je jedna od prvih lekcija u petom razredu osnovne škole ona o zajedničkim karakteristikama svih živih bića. 
Jedna od zajedničkih karakteristika svih živih bića je nadražljivost, tj. sposobnost da se prima draž iz spoljašnje sredine i odgovara na nju. 
Amebe i bičari su savršeno sposobni da hitro otplivaju dalje od štetne draži, npr. koncentrovane soli dodate u vodu. A sigurno nemaju CNS. 
Hidra nema CNS (centralni nervni sistem), pa se zgrči i otpliva dalje od igle kojom je bocka eksperimentator. 
Mimosa pudica je sposobna da skupi lišće kao odgovor na naglo protresanje stabla. Korenje biljaka je sposobno da svoj rast usmeri dalje od štetnog agensa u zemlji, npr. prosute jake kiseline i sl. 
Zašto to rade svi ti organizmi bez CNS-a, ako ništa ne osećaju i sve im je svejedno?
Kasno je večeras za dalje, ali prvi link o biohemijskoj reakciji biljaka na bol koji mi gugl izbacuje: https://allthatsinteresting.com/plan...ense-mechanism
(Mislim, da, Beti je u pravu, ja sam pošla od pretpostavke da je opštepoznato da biljke osećaju, ali sam pogrešila podosta...)

----------


## Riri92

Zašto se Omerta (ili bilo tko) mora sjećati petog osnovne pa da joj to bude općepoznato? Zaboraviš, podsjetiš se, šta ima veze. 

Slažem se sa Konfuzijom, ni ja ne vidim problem u ovoj situaciji sve dok se svačiji izbori u obitelji poštuju.

----------


## pulinka

> *Cijelo pitanje eticnosti u prehrani se svodi na to gdje povlacis crtu.* 
> Frutarijanci jedu samo ono sto biljka odbaci, tj. plodove, iako se moze argumentirati i da jedu bebe voce ako bismo to povukli do krajnjih granica, sto je naravno smijesno...


Da li je moralnije pojesti poslednjeg pripadnika skoro istrebljene, ali vrlo ukusne vrste kaćuna, ili prase sa farme? Da, pitanja etike su višeslojna...

Meni bebe voća nisu smešne, svaka semenka je jedan mali embrion i potencijalna nova biljka. 
Sa stanovišta neoduzimanja života, moralnije je pojesti jaje sa farme nego najobičniju malinu, jer je jaje svakako neoplođeno a koka nosilja je i dalje živa, dok su u malini naši zubi zdrobili bar dvadesetak embriona potencijalnih novih malina...Itd, itd.

----------


## pulinka

Ako odrasla osoba ne ume da nabroji makar osnovne osobine zajedničke živim bićima, onda je zaista nebitno seća li se petog osnovne ili ne.

----------


## pulinka

> Ocekujemo sljedece godine jos jednu prinovu i dok god budem dojila, a kasnije JA pripremala djetetu hranu, *hranit ce se veganski,* bar danas ima kvalitetnih "zamjena" za sve..


Ja ne znam kako se ovo može ubrojati pod "poštovanje svačijih izbora u porodici", osim ako, ponavljam, otac, rodbina i vrtić ne učestvuju od samog početka dohrane pa nadalje bar 50% u izborima obroka ponuđenih prinovi. Ako nije tako, onda se ne može baš reći da će prinova imati ravnopravan izbor veganska/neveganska varijanta.

----------


## Beti3

> Ako odrasla osoba ne ume da nabroji makar osnovne osobine zajedničke živim bićima, onda je zaista nebitno seća li se petog osnovne ili ne.


Upravo tako!
Živim s biljkama, doslovno. Puna mi ih je kuća, dvorište i vrt. Brinem o njima i volim ih. Pričam im, a vrlo često i poljubim. Itekako mi vraćaju, cvatu i bujaju. One su moji ljubimci  :Smile: 

Ali i hrana. Eh  :Smile:  Jedem ih. Jedem i meso životinja, ne svakodnevno, ali da.
Preživljavanje. Jedna od osnova postojanja na zemlji. A za preživjeti moramo jesti. Jesti ono što smatramo hranom. Jer, ima životinja koji ljude smatraju hranom  :Smile: 
Svako živo biće ima svoju hranu i može biti hrana. Krug života, 5.osnovne.
To se ne zaboravlja. 
Jedeš da opstaneš, a ne da se prese..vaš. I da taj opstanak bude zdrav i sretan. I da ne pretjeraš sa nametanjem svojih stavova i činjenja drugima.
Raspisah se ja u ove kasne sate. 
Prijatno!

----------


## Riri92

Uopće nije važno zna li odrasla osoba nabrojati zajedničke osobine živih bića ili ne, nije da to ulazi u neke osnovna životna znanja koja nas koče ako ih nemamo. Super je znati, ali nismo propali ni ako ih ne znamo, ne trebaju nam da bismo mogli voditi normalan život. Dobro eto, sličicu kruga života nisam zaboravila.  :Grin:  

Za ovo drugo, ja sam tu Omertinu rečenicu shvatila na način da ona priprema hranu u kući pa onda ona odlučuje i što će pripremiti. Osim toga, rekla je da joj je dijete svejed jer joj drugi nude meso. Ako se brine o prvom djetetu na pravi način, vjerujem da će to raditi i sa drugim. Ali dobro, to će nam Omerta razjasniti.

----------


## pulinka

> Uopće nije važno zna li odrasla osoba nabrojati zajedničke osobine živih bića ili ne, *nije da to ulazi u neke osnovna životna znanja koja nas koče ako ih nemamo*.


Ova rečenica može da važi za apsolutno svaki delić znanja koji osnovna škola prezentuje svojim polaznicima - izuzev možda veštine čitanja, iako poznajem niz ljudi koje nepoznavanje ove veštine nije nimalo zakočilo u vođenju normalnog i uspešnog života.
 Koja će nas životna (ne)znanja kočiti u životu a koja ne, -i koja će nam važiti kao osnovna a koja ne- zavisi od našeg daljeg životnog puta i naših izbora.. 
Tj. ako od čitave teme biraš da se zadržiš na ovom, ja se sa tobom slažem da naravno, nije potrebno sećati se niti jedne jedine stvari iz osnovne škole niti je o bilo kojoj životnoj temi neophodno imati bilo kakvo znanje, samo ja smatram da je izuzetno uvredljivo početi razgovor sa nekim polazeći od pretpostavke da taj neko o temi nema osnovno znanje.

A ako biraš da promišljaš, pa i druge educiraš o moralnosti jedenja ovih vs. onih bića, žao mi je, ali u tom slučaju  tvoje promišljanje je itekako zakočeno tvojim neznanjem i nesećanjem iz osnovne škole (i ostatka života, jer se učiti može ceo život) na ovu temu.

----------


## Lili75

> Za ovo drugo, ja sam tu Omertinu rečenicu shvatila na način da ona priprema hranu u kući pa onda ona odlučuje i što će pripremiti. Osim toga, rekla je da joj je dijete svejed jer joj drugi nude meso. *Ako se brine o prvom djetetu na pravi način, vjerujem da će to raditi i sa drugim*. Ali dobro, to će nam Omerta razjasniti.


Napisala je da dijete ima 5 godina, a ona je veganka 2 god.
Dakle, drugo dijete nema istu polazišnu točku kao pvo dijete kojem se sve nudilo od rođenja do 3.god života od strane majke  :Smile:

----------


## tangerina

Heh, kako je kontekst bitan
Kad na temi o nejedačima netko napiše da mu dijete jede samo tjesteninu, sir i kruh, odgovor je ma ne sekiraj se, vidiš da unosi i ugljikohidrate i proteine i masnoće. Ali kad prehrana koju uopće ne znamo koliko je raznolika dolazi pod izrazom "ja sam vegan" odmah ide pretpostavka što sve djetetu fali (pri čemu dijete ima druge članove obitelji i instituciju koji mu nude meso i ostalo).

----------


## Omerta

Osobno, mlijeko i crveno meso nisam konzumirala nekoliko godina prije veganstva, iako sam jela ostale mlijecne proizvode, perad, povremeno ribu. Mala se od nekih mlijecnih pripravaka u pocetku znala i osipati tako da nisam zurila.. Kod uvodjenja namirnica sam u to vrijeme pokusala koliko toliko "ispostovati" po redu sve sto je islo, ali mi je bilo uzasno mucno recimo ulaziti u mesnicu i tamo traziti komad teletine, em zbog mirisa em zbog toga sto ja to nisam konzumirala. Naravno nekako sam prelazila preko toga.. sva sreca pa to nije dugo trajalo. Probala je piletinu, ribu jer smo u to vrijeme to uglavnom konzumirali oboje, partner i ja, pogotovo on, posto je azijat, preferira "morske plodove". Kaze kako bi se sveg ostalog, cak i mogao odreci. Nije mu nikakav problem to sto ja sad maloj uglavnom nudim samo vegansko dok god joj i on moze ponuditi nesto "svoje", tipa tortillu ili pizzu sa sirom, piletinu s rostilja itd. Ali kravlje mlijeko ne pije ni on tako da se slozio da ga necemo kupovati. Curka uredno pije, kad ja kupim, biljno mlijeko (koje u sebi ima dodani kalcij i ostale vitamine). To sto dobije od drugih je druga stvar. Eto ukratko.. ako ima jos kakvih pitanja, slobodno.

Link na vitamine koje sam joj povremeno kupovala dok smo zivjeli u Danskoj (preselili nedavno nazad u Hr): https://en.dkpharma.dk/products/kids...amin-mineraler Uglavnom zbog vrtica (kad je isla) i zbog tog brljavljenja sa hranom. I dalje ne vidim nista lose, nije u pitanju lijek koji ide na recept niti ima ikakve sumnjive sastojke. Obicni djecji multivitamini samo u veganskoj verziji. 


Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk

----------


## Omerta

*Tangerina*, slazem se s tobom, ali vidis sad je ovdje nastao "problem" zato sto misle da ce drugo dijete koje tek stize biti jadno zakinuto otpocetka (u odnosu na prvo) jer bi mu ja nakon dojenja kasnije uvodila dohranu po svom izboru, a kao nebi smjela forsirati svoj osobni odabir malom djetetu u razvoju.. Valjda misle da cu vlastito dijete izgladnjivati i hraniti sa dve, tri vrste namirnica, jer se opcenito misli da se bjelancevine/proteini, vitamini, minerali, omega dobiju samo unosom namirnica zivotinjskog porijekla, a ne svim ostalim obiljem hrane koji postoji.

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk

----------


## pulinka

> Heh, kako je kontekst bitan
> Kad na temi o nejedačima netko napiše da mu dijete jede samo tjesteninu, sir i kruh, odgovor je ma ne sekiraj se, vidiš da unosi i ugljikohidrate i proteine i masnoće. Ali kad prehrana koju uopće ne znamo koliko je raznolika dolazi pod izrazom "ja sam vegan" odmah ide pretpostavka što sve djetetu fali (pri čemu dijete ima druge članove obitelji i instituciju koji mu nude meso i ostalo).




Većina nas na temi je iznela svoje sumnje o opravdanosti plana ishrane za dete koje još nije ni rođeno, uz ogradu da možda nije sve tako kako nam zvuči iz par rečenica. Uopšte se nismo doticali ishrane petogodišnjaka. Tako da ne razumem komentar.

----------


## Riri92

Pulinka, nisam se ja uopće htjela uhvatiti za to, niti je važno za temu. Ali polaziti od pretpostavke da svi znaju ovo: 

''Osobine zivih bica su
1.Ishrana
2.Disanje
3.Kretanje
4.Rast i razvice
5.Razmnozavanje.
6.Osetljivost i prilagodjavanje.
7.Celijska gradja''

i da ako to ne znaju, nije ni bitno sjećaju li se petog osnovne ili ne, jednostavno nema smisla. 
Svima vama koje bi stvarno ovo nabrojale da vas netko zaustavi na ulici i pita, skidam kapu i bravo. U to ne računam biologe i one kojima su djeca trenutno na ovom poglavlju biologije. Što se tiče znanja da je biljka živa, to smo vjerujem svi znali. U mom slučaju, nisam znala da osjeća patnju druge biljke, što sam i napisala, ali Bože moj eto sad znam.  :Wink: 

A što se tiče polazišne točke koju dijete hoće ili neće imati, vjerojatno je i bolje da je nema s obzirom na ovo što Omerta piše o tortillama, pizzama itd. U biti mogu iksati Tangerinu, ona ljepše to složi nego ja.  :lool:

----------


## Beti3

> Pulinka, nisam se ja uopće htjela uhvatiti za to, niti je važno za temu. Ali polaziti od pretpostavke da svi znaju ovo: 
> 
> ''Osobine zivih bica su
> 1.Ishrana
> 2.Disanje
> 3.Kretanje
> 4.Rast i razvice
> 5.Razmnozavanje.
> 6.Osetljivost i prilagodjavanje.
> 7.Celijska gradja''


Onaj tko to ne zna, ne može ni slučajno reći da je vegan ili ne znam što već, jer je neznalica.
Nemoj me zezati da postoje ljudi koji ne znaju da živa bića dišu, hrane se, rastu, razmnožavaju se...možda ne kažu istim riječima kojima si ti napisala, možda ne razmišljaju o tome, ali znaju!!

Ne znam pišemo li ovo na filozofskom i koliko se smije raširiti tema, ne traži mi se, pa neću više.

----------


## Riri92

> Onaj tko to ne zna, ne može ni slučajno reći da je vegan ili ne znam što već, jer je neznalica.
> Nemoj me zezati da postoje ljudi koji ne znaju da živa bića dišu, hrane se, rastu, razmnožavaju se...možda ne kažu istim riječima kojima si ti napisala, možda ne razmišljaju o tome, ali znaju!!
> 
> Ne znam pišemo li ovo na filozofskom i koliko se smije raširiti tema, ne traži mi se, pa neću više.


Ma dobro da, znam da bi svi znali da živa bića dišu, hrane se, itd. Ovo mi je izbacilo kad sam guglala zajedničke osobine, pa sam zato stavila i za tih sedam sam se i uhvatila onda.

----------


## pulinka

Ako svi znamo da je biljka živa, onda valjda znamo i da kažemo zašto tako mislimo i kad nas neko zaustavi na ulici: jer raste, razvija se, razmnožava, stari, i u jednom trenutku- ugine. 
A dok je živa, hrani se, diše, upija vodu i isparava je, njeni delovi su sposobni da sami bar delom menjaju mesto u prostoru (latice koje se otvaraju i zatvaraju, listovi koji se mogu podizati i spuštati u toku dana, grane koje se izdužuju ka svetlu, polen koji leti, semenke koje ispadaju iz čaura itd, itd...). 
I da bi bila i ostala živa, mora imati dovoljno vode, svetla, minerala, toplote i vazduha...I da, građena je od ćelija/stanica.
Stvarno mislim da bi to svako znao ovako kako Beti kaže -a to je prepričano tih sedam osobina koje si nabrojala.
Jednako mislim da većina nas primeti da se biljka izdužuje ka svetlu ako ga nema dovoljno, razvije jači koren na onoj strani saksije koju bolje zalivamo, "pobegne" granama od drugih biljaka ako ih jako naguramo, odbaci lišće ako joj je prehladno ili presuvo itd, itd. Šta je to drugo nego znak da je biljka sposobna da detektuje promene u svetu oko sebe i prilagodi im se?

Svi to zapravo znamo, samo ne pridajemo pažnju činjenici da biljke nisu ništa manje žive od nas. Niti je njihovo pravo na život manje nego životinjsko.

----------


## anita83

No onda pulinka sta predlazes da jedemo? Ako se ljutis jer vegani nemaju osjecaj za biljke oni se ljute jer oni koji nisu vegani nemaju osjecaj za zivotinje. Sta cemo onda jest??

----------


## Omerta

Mozda... https://miss7zdrava.24sata.hr/fitnes...ti-tijelo-2931 [emoji848]

Bome je tema otisla u off... [emoji846]

Poslano sa mog HTC One M9 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## pulinka

> No onda pulinka sta predlazes da jedemo? Ako se ljutis jer vegani nemaju osjecaj za biljke oni se ljute jer oni koji nisu vegani nemaju osjecaj za zivotinje. Sta cemo onda jest??


Ja se ljutim kada mi neko kaže da je veganski način ishrane moralno superiorniji i da je to jedini ispravni i neophodni način koji će spasiti planetu. 
Ne, nije superiorniji i mooožda će doprineti spasu planete -a možda i ne. Da je neophodan, u to bih možda i mogla da poverujem uz dalje dokaze. 
Ali, dok se koplja još lome, ne mislim da bi bilo čija deca trebalo da budu u prvoj liniji spasilaca planete veganstvom. I zato reagujem na ove teme.
Odrasli nek probaju i fotosintezu ako misle da mogu, šta ja tu mogu promeniti. 
Ja gledam da jedem što zdravije, jeftinije i raznovrsnije, a pritom i što racionalnije po sebe i planetu, tj. bez rasipanja i nepotrebnih količina, bez želje da konzumiram primerke ugroženih vrsta i sl. tome.

----------


## anita83

> Ja se ljutim kada mi neko kaže da je veganski način ishrane moralno superiorniji i da je to jedini ispravni i neophodni način koji će spasiti planetu. 
> Ne, nije superiorniji i mooožda će doprineti spasu planete -a možda i ne. Da je neophodan, u to bih možda i mogla da poverujem uz dalje dokaze. 
> Ali, dok se koplja još lome, ne mislim da bi bilo čija deca trebalo da budu u prvoj liniji spasilaca planete veganstvom. I zato reagujem na ove teme.
> Odrasli nek probaju i fotosintezu ako misle da mogu, šta ja tu mogu promeniti. 
> Ja gledam da jedem što zdravije, jeftinije i raznovrsnije, a pritom i što racionalnije po sebe i planetu, tj. bez rasipanja i nepotrebnih količina, bez želje da konzumiram primerke ugroženih vrsta i sl. tome.


Nije u tom stvar nego je stvar u tom da je sigurno zdravije da neko pojede kilu povrca odjednom nego npt kilu govedine, o cem pricamo

----------


## Riri92

> Šta je to drugo nego znak da je biljka sposobna da detektuje promene u svetu oko sebe i prilagodi im se?
> 
> Svi to zapravo znamo, samo ne pridajemo pažnju činjenici da biljke nisu ništa manje žive od nas. Niti je njihovo pravo na život manje nego životinjsko.


Znam ja to. Nisam u biti ni govorila o tome. Nismo se shvatile, nema veze. 

Omerta, tebi svakako sretno sa prinovom.  :Smile:

----------


## Beti3

> Nije u tom stvar nego je stvar u tom da je sigurno zdravije da neko pojede kilu povrca odjednom nego npt kilu govedine, o cem pricamo


Ne pričamo o tome  :Smile:  fulala si ne samo loptu nego i cijelo igralište.

----------


## n.grace

> Ne znam ni ja šta bih rekla osim da je jedna od prvih lekcija u petom razredu osnovne škole ona o zajedničkim karakteristikama svih živih bića. 
> Jedna od zajedničkih karakteristika svih živih bića je nadražljivost, tj. sposobnost da se prima draž iz spoljašnje sredine i odgovara na nju. 
> Amebe i bičari su savršeno sposobni da hitro otplivaju dalje od štetne draži, npr. koncentrovane soli dodate u vodu. A sigurno nemaju CNS. 
> Hidra nema CNS (centralni nervni sistem), pa se zgrči i otpliva dalje od igle kojom je bocka eksperimentator. 
> Mimosa pudica je sposobna da skupi lišće kao odgovor na naglo protresanje stabla. Korenje biljaka je sposobno da svoj rast usmeri dalje od štetnog agensa u zemlji, npr. prosute jake kiseline i sl. 
> Zašto to rade svi ti organizmi bez CNS-a, ako ništa ne osećaju i sve im je svejedno?
> Kasno je večeras za dalje, ali prvi link o biohemijskoj reakciji biljaka na bol koji mi gugl izbacuje: https://allthatsinteresting.com/plan...ense-mechanism
> (Mislim, da, Beti je u pravu, ja sam pošla od pretpostavke da je opštepoznato da biljke osećaju, ali sam pogrešila podosta...)


baš sam htjela spomenuti primjer mimoze gdje je jako vidljivo da reagira na podražaj, ali kad je riječ o kupusu, mrkvi ili tratinčici, nikom ništa
hranimo se živim bićima i iako poštujem svačiji izbor što se prehrane tiče, ne volim moralno superiorne ekstreme koji raznim pogrdnim imenima nazivaju ljude koji jedu i namirnice životinjskog podrijetla

----------


## Jelena

> Heh, kako je kontekst bitan
> Kad na temi o nejedačima netko napiše da mu dijete jede samo tjesteninu, sir i kruh, odgovor je ma ne sekiraj se, vidiš da unosi i ugljikohidrate i proteine i masnoće. Ali kad prehrana koju uopće ne znamo koliko je raznolika dolazi pod izrazom "ja sam vegan" odmah ide pretpostavka što sve djetetu fali (pri čemu dijete ima druge članove obitelji i instituciju koji mu nude meso i ostalo).


Pa tu postoji objektivan razlog zašto djetetu treba dati suplemente. Nećeš ga šopati s hranom koju odbija. Planirati djetetovu ishranu uz dodatke suplemenata bez medicinske osnove, je meni neprihvatljivo. Ne ulazi mi nikako u područje tolerancije. Suplementi se smiju stavljati na tržište bez neke dubinske provjere. I zato mi je u najmanju ruku neobično da ih netko podrazumijeva u maltene dojenačkoj prehrani.

----------


## Lili75

Prehrana bazirana na uh, siru I kruhu meni apsolutno nije nesto na sto bih mahnula rukom ne sekiraj se.
Di je tu voce, povrce...

Kao sto ne bih samo tako rekla da je ok da se djetetu od rodjenja bilo putem.majc.mlijeka I kasnije dohranom u potpunosti makne meso,riba,  jaja, mlijeko, jogurt, sir.

----------


## Jelena

Evo dakle službenog očitovanja njemačke savezne zdravstvene organizacije:
https://www.kindergesundheit-info.de...he-ernaehrung/




> Die vegane Ernährung ist für Kinder ungeeignet und wird sogar als gefährlich eingestuft.


Veganska hrana je neprikladna za djecu i klaisficira se kao opasna.




> Eine vegane, also streng vegetarische Kost nur aus  pflanzlichen Lebensmitteln ist dagegen für Kinder ungeeignet. Neben der  Gefahr, dass ein Kind zu wenig Energie und Eiweiß erhält, ist oft auch  die ausreichende Aufnahme insbesondere von Kalzium, Eisen, Jod, Selen,  Vitamin D, B2, B12 und langkettigen Omega-3-Fettsäuren kritisch. Das  kann seine Gesundheit und Entwicklung gefährden. 
> 
>  Wenn Sie dennoch eine vegane Ernährung für Ihr Kind  wählen, so sollten Sie sich vorher dringend kinderärztlich beraten  lassen. Bei veganer Ernährung ist das Risiko eines Nährstoffmangels groß  und eine regelmäßige ärztliche Kontrolle und Supplementierung von  Nährstoffen erforderlich.


Stroga veganska isključivo biljna ishrana nije prikladna za djecu. Uz opasnost manjka energije i bjelančevina, često nedostaje kalcija, željeza, joda, selena, vitamina D, B2 i B12 i omega 3. Do može dovesti u opasnost zdravlje i razvoj djeteta. 
Ako usprkos tome za vaše dijete odaberete vegansku ishranu, morate se obavezno prethodno posavjetovati s pedijatrom. Kod veganske ishrane je rizik nedostatka nekog sastojka velik i zahtijeva redovitu liječničku kontrolu i suplementiranje.

Ja sam jednom vodila svoje dijete s nekoliko mjeseci na vensko vađenje krvi u Klaićevu. Bila bih strašno tužna da mi dijete mora redovito na kontrole. 
Još je ovdje navedeno za djecu od 1 do 6 godina. Manje nitko ni ne spominje.

----------


## jelena.O

Zakaj jelena
Mojem velikom koji je bio svejed su ko bebi vadili krv iz glave jer iz ruke, noge nisu mogli naci venu.

----------


## Jelena

jelena.O, ne mogu vjerovat da to pitas. Pa zar nije muka svakom roditelju vodit bebu u bolnicu, pa cekat red s bolesnom djecom, pa ga drzat kao u lancima da ga ne ozlijedi sestra, pa ta igla u usporedbi s tom ručicom izgleda ogromna. Odes ako moras, al ako ne moras posparas dijete tog stresa i potencijalne zaraze u cekaoni.
Ma meni je tesko i uci u Klaicevu, vidjeti kako je nekim roditeljima i djeci. Jednom sam prosla iza do odjela nekih, samo kad se tog sjetim presretna sam sto mi je dijete zdravo.

----------


## jelena.O

Gle mojisu morali ici
Velikom su vensku krv vadili vec s 3.5 tjedna.
Ok ako se ne mora lakse je.
Jednom se klinac tak preznojio na vadenju, ali kaj da radim kad je alergicar
Ne uzima hranu samo onu koju ne smije ali i to je puno nedozvoljene hrane.
Ali omegu moze stvarno dobiti iz lana,kima.....

----------


## Cubana

JelenaO, to sto ti pises nema veze s temom. 
Al to te ni inace ne sprječava, zasto bi sada.

----------


## maria71

zato i ima 25k postova

ont
svog sina sam do treće godine tj do vrtića hranila  uglavnom vege prehranom, ribom  i po kojim jajem.  
Tad je  bilo u điru kravlje ludilo  pa sam tu vrstu mesa izbjegavala kao i piletinu  zbog  hormona

----------


## zutaminuta

Žena je napisala da ostatak familije daje meso. Veći mi je problem recimo nešto što je bilo prije par godina na forumu gdje se majka veganka čudila zašto je dijete ispod svake percentile, zašto ne jede. Da bih doznala da ne samo da je dijete na striktnoj veganskoj prehrani već je s prehrane skinula i orašaste plodove, a onda se sjetila da bi mogla ukinuti dojenje pa je došla po taj savjet na forum. Sad kad gledam nije mi jasno kak sam sačuvala svoj kul dok sam pisala s njom, ali je ipak brzo podvila rep i pobjegla. Sam bog zna što je bilo s djetetom.

----------


## Jelena

Srecom sam to nekako promasila, cini mi se.
Zuta, mozda sam ja slijepa, al ja vidim tu dvoje djece:
1.) Ima 5 god. Dobiva i drugu hranu, premda joj se daju (ili su se davali multivitamini).
2.) Rodit ce se tek i dok mama brine o njegovoj ishrani, biti ce iskljucivo veganska uz unaprijed planirane suplemente B12 i genetsku predispoziciju da joj fali B12. S tim da nije jasno koliko dugo ce majka brinuti o djecjoj ishrani.

----------


## zutaminuta

Nije mi se dalo detaljno baviti, napreskokce sam čitala, ali mislim da je b12 najmanja briga. Ionako je nusprodukt bakterija i nerijetko ga nedostaje i nama koji jedemo sve. Ako ga dobije ekstrahiranog u obliku metilkobalamina kaj sad. Više bi me brinula mišićna masa, željezo i masne kiseline. Ali dok dijete sisa i jede ostalo, a ostatak familije tutne koji ficlek mesa tu i tam ne bi trebalo bit štete. Pa ni paleolitički čovjek nije jeo meso redovito. I danas ima plemena koji jedu uglavnom biljke a meso kad im se posreći.  :Undecided:

----------


## pulinka

O povezanosti unosa proteina (naročito životinjskih) i visine i težine u odraslom dobu: 

https://academic.oup.com/jn/article/146/11/2361/4630467

https://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...70677X16300065

----------


## Omerta

Jelena, ja nigdje nisam spomenula genetsku predispoziciju da nekom fali B12 vitamina.. odnosno bar nije dokazano niti se testiralo na tako nesto. Otac ima skoro 60 godina, zna se da se neki vitamini teze apsorbiraju kasnije s godinama.. Zapravo kad je znao imati afte onda bi mu tu pomogao b kompleks, a kasnije neurobion, tako da mozda je stvar imuniteta ili apsorpcije. Ti sad mislis da je isti slucaj samnom i da ce tako biti s djecom? Da bi se to izbjeglo uzima se metil oblik b12 (koji i sama preferiram), a u trudnoci sam na pocetku uzimala folnu u obliku folata (recimo od Solgara, duplo skuplja od obicne). Nazalost svagdje trpaju ove jeftinije oblike, ali da se naci nesto kvalitetnije kako za odrasle tako i za klince.

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk

----------


## Lili75

Ja ne znam.zasto je ljudima na.topicu problem.procitat sve sta pise prije nego ostave svoj trag.

Zuta, Jelena ti pise o nerodjenoj bebi u trbuhu I maminom stavu na koji mama moze imat pravo, no neke od nas ga ne smatraju ispravnim za zdravlje male jos nerodjene.bebe.

Ajd pls vrati se nazad pa procitaj postove,nema toga tako puno  :Smile: 

Ja kuzim.Jelenu jer sam sve ppstove procitala i to par puta.

Zaista ne zelim.bit ekstrem.koji skace na Omertu nego pristojno.nastojim.iznijet svoje misljenje..

Raznpliku I uravnotezenu prehranu smatram kljucem zdravlja I imuniteta (iako kazem.osobno nisam neki mesojed).

----------


## Jelena

Omerta, znam da nisi napisala da tata ima genetsku gresku, nije se ni testirao, niti bi trebao, sto ce s tom informacijom, ako vec zna da mu manjka. Sama genetska predispozicija ne znaci da ces zaista imati manjak. Apsorpcija B12 vitamina je povezana s mutacijom MTHFRa, tako da ne znam na sto ti mislis kad kazes genetska predispozicija.

Ali to je gotovo irelevantno u ovom slucaju. I da nemas u bliskoj obitelji osobu koja ima problem s razinom vitamina B, bilo bi visokorizicno tako malo dijete drzati na veganskoj dijeti. Cinjenica da u obitelji postoji evidentirano netko s problemom samo pogorsava vec dovoljno rizicnu odluku.

I taj stav o suplementima maltene kao o limunu i naranči jer se prodaju bez recepta mi je neobican.

----------


## zutaminuta

Meni je opstetričarka rekla da beba sve izvuče iz tijela majke, iz zaliha i da su se bebe majki u konc logorima rađale normalne težine i zdrave.

Idem čitati postove, mada ne znam što mi je da sam išla klikat.

----------


## Omerta

> Srecom sam to nekako promasila, cini mi se.
> Zuta, mozda sam ja slijepa, al ja vidim tu dvoje djece:
> 1.) Ima 5 god. Dobiva i drugu hranu, premda joj se daju (ili su se davali multivitamini).
> 2.) Rodit ce se tek i dok mama brine o njegovoj ishrani, biti ce iskljucivo veganska *uz unaprijed planirane suplemente B12 i genetsku predispoziciju da joj fali B12*. S tim da nije jasno koliko dugo ce majka brinuti o djecjoj ishrani.





> Omerta, znam da nisi napisala da tata ima genetsku gresku, nije se ni testirao, niti bi trebao, sto ce s tom informacijom, *ako vec zna da mu manjka*. Sama [Bgenetska predispozicija[/B] ne znaci da ces zaista imati manjak. Apsorpcija B12 vitamina je povezana s mutacijom MTHFRa, tako da *ne znam na sto ti mislis kad kazes genetska predispozicija.*
> 
> Ali to je gotovo irelevantno u ovom slucaju. I da nemas u bliskoj obitelji osobu koja ima *problem s razinom vitamina B*, bilo bi visokorizicno tako malo dijete drzati na veganskoj dijeti. Cinjenica da *u obitelji postoji evidentirano netko s problemom* samo pogorsava vec dovoljno rizicnu odluku.
> 
> I taj stav o suplementima maltene kao o limunu i naranči jer se prodaju bez recepta mi je neobican.


Stvarno si zapela.. i onda MENE pitas na sto JA mislim kad kazem genetska predispozicija?? Procitaj malo svoje komentare! Samo sam tebe citirala, posto si ti ta koja cijelo vrijeme uporno tvrdi nesto sto nema veze s vezom. Da moj otac ima GENETSKU PREDISPOZICIJU odnosno problem i da s obzirom na taj "problem" mogao bi nastati jos veci "problem" ako ja mislim svom djetetu uvoditi veganstvo. Vidim da si zadrti pobornik NE UNOSENJA apsolutni nikakvih vitamina jer mislis da se danas sve moze dobiti iz hrane odnosno dok god ona nije veganska.. mislis da se zivotinje isto tako ne kljukaju vitaminima (i antibioticima)? Bas danas mozes prirodno dobiti sve iz onog sto jedes.. da sam rekla da cu malu uredno sopat sa mesom i mlijecnim pola godine od rodjenja onda nebi bio nikakav "problem" sa nikakvim vitaminima pa makar i postojala neka genetska predispozicija.

I ne razumijem zasto je to toliki problem sto se nekom nekad u zivotu otkrije manjak B12 ili folne ili zeljeza?? Kao da je to danas nesto novo?? Samo zato sto sam svog tatu spomenula, ne znaci da netko i u tvojoj ili nekoj drugoj obitelji mozda nema isti taj "problem".




Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk

----------


## Omerta

Uostalom tata se testirao jednom da provjeri razinu tih vitamina, kad je vidio da mu fali i drugi put nakon suplementiranja kad je vidio da ima sasvim dovoljno.. i uredno dobije od doktorice recimo taj Neurobion kad osjeti da mu mozda treba (bez ponovnog testiranja), vec preventive radi. A tebe onda brine nesto sto se bez problema kupi u ljekarni i bez savjetovanja sa doktorom. Evo jucer sam sebi uzela Floradix.. i maloj cu uzeti djecju verziju. I ne vidim nigdje problem. 

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk

----------


## zutaminuta

> Tako da ne vidim problem u povremenom suplementiranju.


Čitala sam negdje da svi ti vitamini samo prolete kroz organizam i da je iskoristivost nikakva. 




> Isto tako moguce je da se globalno pocne mjenjati vrsta zbog promjene prehrane.


Dobijemo veća crijeva i oči nam odu sa strane.  :Shock: 




> 3. većina biljaka na tržištu potiče takođe iz masovne proizvodnje, kada bismo svi prešli na vegansku ishranu proizvodnja organske biljne hrane decenijama ne bi mogla da zadovolji potražnju. (ako uopšte ikada bi, na ovako zagađenoj planeti :/)


 Zašto ne bi bila organska masovna proizvodnja? Organsko ne isključuje masovno. Vertikalni hidroponski uzgoj. Vidjela sam da u Kataru ili tak nekoj zemljici naveliko uzgajaju i izvoze.




> 4. radi proizvodnje biljaka takođe se razaraju ekosistemi i staništa i uništavaju životinje, mada ne uvek tako slatke, toplokrvne i krupnooke kao ovčice i svinje.


 Ne u toj mjeri kao kad se proizvode biljke za prehranu goveda jer treba nekoliko redova veličine više žitarica za prehranit svinje. 




> 6. zašto je okrutno oduzeti život životinji, ali ne i biljci? To što mi ne vidimo patnju biljke ne znači da ona ne postoji. I vrlo je vrlo nezahvalno suditi da li je patnja obranog polja kupusa manja ili veća, vrednija ili manje vredna, od patnje zaklane kokice.


Možda zbog toga što ptice i sisavci imaju složeni živčani sustav i rudimentarne oblike svijesti, osjećaju bol, a biljke imaju reakcije na podražaje iz okoline i zaštitne mehanizme. Da, biljka se štiti, ali to ne znači da osjeća na onoj razini kao krava. Znam da to znaš, ali moraš nekako umiriti svoju savjest pred tom činjenicom pa na ovaj način relativiziraš.




> Ne znam ni ja šta bih rekla osim da je jedna od prvih lekcija u petom razredu osnovne škole ona o zajedničkim karakteristikama svih živih bića.


Jedna od prvih lekcija je također da su biokemijske reakcije jedna stvar, a složen živčani sustav i emocije druga. Kad secirate mrtve žabe možete izvesti trzanje udova. Znači li to da su udovi živi sami za sebe? Osjećaju bol? Ili kad ljudsko srce pumpa još pola sata u pravoj tekućini nakon što ga izvade? Zacijelo taj mišić nešto osjeća.  :Rolling Eyes: 
Bar bi ti kao biolog morala shvaćati da su se evolucijom razvili razni  mehanizmi za preživljavanje i reakcije na podražaje koje organizmima omogućuju izbjegavanje predatora, opasnosti, ali za raspoznavanje boli i emocija ipak treba imati minimalno ganglije. Tu možemo početi diskutirati osjećaju li mravi bol.

----------


## Beti3

Omerta, pa u tome i jest problem, što ne vidiš problem u tome da se kupuju, piju, pa i djeci daju najrazličitiji pripravci iz ljekarna ili prirodni zato što se ne vidi problem u tome.
No, to nikako nije moj problem.

----------


## Omerta

[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] Over and out! 

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk

----------


## pulinka

> Bar bi ti kao biolog morala shvaćati da su se evolucijom razvili razni  mehanizmi za preživljavanje i reakcije na podražaje koje organizmima omogućuju izbjegavanje predatora, opasnosti, ali za raspoznavanje boli i emocija ipak treba imati minimalno ganglije. Tu možemo početi diskutirati osjećaju li mravi bol.


Ne, ne čitaš me pažljivo.
Prvo i prvo, molim te, nemoj da porediš delove organizama (srce, noge i ostalo) sa celim organizmima, na način kao na Omertinoj slici ploda krastavca i cele krave.

Možemo početi diskusiju o tome da li je nepostojanje nervne organizacije dovoljno složene da se u njoj zapazi i definiše emocija bola kao takva dovoljno opravdanje da organizmu sa takvom građom dodeljujemo manje pravo na život, nego organizmima koji takve složene nervne tvorevine imaju.

Znači, napisaću tebi specijalno još jednom, ne mislim da je biljka manje živa niti da ima manje pravo na život zato što ne oseća podražaje iz okoline na identičan način kao i čovek, i generalno bića sa CNS-om. 

Što se tiče organske proizvodnje biljaka i hidroponskog uzgajanja: da li pričamo o istoj stvari?

Hidroponska proizvodnja ne znači nužno da se ne upotrebljavaju pesticidi vrsta raznih. I da polutanti ne dopiru vazduhom, pa i vodom na kraju krajeva. Mineralna đubriva da i ne pominjem.

Ti naravno znaš da je upravo upotreba pesticida i mineralnih đubriva omogućila konačno rešavanje gladi u Evropi i bum populacije?

----------


## pulinka

> Ne u toj mjeri kao kad se proizvode biljke za prehranu *goveda* jer treba nekoliko redova veličine više žitarica za prehranit *svinje.*


Na ovo ne znam šta da ti kažem jer mi nije jasno govoriš li o svinjama ili o govedima, ili porediš isplativost svinje vs. goveda ili?

----------


## zutaminuta

Pulinka, ma čak i da te brinu biljke, a znamo da te ne brinu, računica je jednostavna, više ih "pogine" kad ih se sije za potrebe goveda, odnosno svinja. Da, točno si vidjela, u prvom dijelu rečenice kažem govedo, pa svinja. Ne, ne znači da ne znam razliku, znači da je svejedno o kome pričamo. I govedu i svinjama trebaju izdašne količine žitarica u uzgoju da bi stočaru imalo smisla baviti se tim poslom.
Hidroponski uzgoj može i ne mora koristiti pesticide i mineralna gnojiva. Da, oboje su spasili ljude od gladi i oboje će biti uzrokom pomora pčela, dakle oprašivača i tako i uzrokom sljedeće velike gladi.

----------


## pulinka

Zuta, ni jedan biljni uzgoj ne mora koristiti pesticide i đubriva?

----------


## zutaminuta

I da, ne znači da je biljka manje živa. Dakako da je full živi organizam, baš kao što je i embrij u tijelu majke, ali kolika je relevantnost tog života? Pa živa je i bakterija na vrhu nokta. Sasvim. A opet, nisu nam nekako relevantni ti životi? Mnogima nisu relevantni ni životi embrija? Zašto? Jer nemaju živčani sustav ni mogućnost da osjete bol. Ako biljka *nema* manje pravo na život od drugih sisavaca pa i čovjeka, pa ajmo se svi kolektivno ubiti.

----------


## zutaminuta

> Zuta, ni jedan biljni uzgoj ne mora koristiti pesticide i đubriva?


Ma mora. Onaj uzgoj koji će prehraniti stoku mora.

----------


## pulinka

Znaš, postoje ljudi koji ne osećaju bol. Genetska greška. Da li bi sama činjenica da ne osećaju bol trebalo da nam da za pravo da ih isečemo na komade i pojedemo?

Ta argumentacija o osećanju bola je jako neodrživa.

----------


## pulinka

A onaj koji će prehraniti ljude ne mora?


Ne mora ni jedan jedini, samo je takav i prinos, u smislu visine i pouzdanosti.

Što ne znači da se tehnologije proizvodnje ne usavršavaju, ali ne postoji za svaku biljku savršeno ekološka i pri tome pouzdana i isplativa tehnika organske proizvodnje u dovoljnoj količini za potražnju. Kako sam već napisala.

----------


## Beti3

Skroz sam na pulinkinoj strani. Vidjelo se to i do sada  :Smile:  ali moram naglasiti.

----------


## zutaminuta

Normalno da mora kad ljudi jedu stoku. Kad bi smanjili svoje potrebe onda bi mogli i bolje upravljati uzgojem hrane. Ne mora to biti tako radikalno da se prebacimo na vegansku ishranu, ali možemo jesti meso peradi i riba, a ne goveda i svinja, ili ono čemu sve više sama naginjem je meso beskralježnjaka. Pola kile popečaka od kozica će sasvim nadoknaditi potrebe organizma i za b12 i za proteinima. 

Kao što sam u jednoj drugoj temi napisala, slažem se da je i uzgoj egzota loš za okoliš. Ništa ne fali dobrom starom grahu i kupusu.

Što se tiče ljudi koji ne osjete bol, pa oni sasvim sigurno imaju svijest. Ako i nemaju opet pripadaju našoj vrsti i normalno nećemo jesti naše pripadnike. Kakvi su to kvaziargumenti? Ali ovo da treba zdvajati nad hipotetskim situacijama posljednja vrsta nekog kelja i jedna svinja, situacija u kojoj se nitko od nas neće nikad naći, ali svaki dan se nalazimo u situaciji da izaberemo između glupavih lignji i jednog visoko razvijenog sisavca krave ili svinje koji budu zatvoreni u stajama da ne vide ni sunca ni mjeseca. Tu je sasvim jasno što je ispravniji izbor.

----------


## zutaminuta

> Skroz sam na pulinkinoj strani. Vidjelo se to i do sada  ali moram naglasiti.


Kaj, i ti se budeš prebacila na mesojedsku dijetu da zaštitiš biljke?

----------


## Beti3

Ne! Ja volim biljke, uzgajam ih i one su posve sretne i zadovoljne dok ih ne odlučim pojesti.
I nemam problema s tim. 
Volim jesti. Biftek na tanjuru mi izazove orgazam sreće. Znaš ono, hmmm, hmmm. 
Ne, ne razmišljam o tome od kud je. To je hrana. 
Pečeni krumpiri, ummm  :Smile:  

Najmanje volim pripadanje nekom "kultu" tipa, ja sam sad vegan, jer je to IN. 
Ljudi su svežderi, pa što mi mislili o tome. Povremena skretanja s prirodnog određenja su posve OK, ali to ne mijenja činjenicu da nam je svežderstvo sudbina   :Smile:

----------


## zutaminuta

To je super. Moći se tako isključiti.

----------


## pulinka

> Što se tiče ljudi koji ne osjete bol, pa oni sasvim sigurno imaju svijest. Ako i nemaju opet pripadaju našoj vrsti i normalno nećemo jesti naše pripadnike. Kakvi su to kvaziargumenti? Ali ovo da treba zdvajati nad hipotetskim situacijama posljednja vrsta nekog kelja i jedna svinja, situacija u kojoj se nitko od nas neće nikad naći, ali svaki dan se nalazimo u situaciji da izaberemo između glupavih lignji i jednog visoko razvijenog sisavca krave ili svinje koji budu zatvoreni u stajama da ne vide ni sunca ni mjeseca. Tu je sasvim jasno što je ispravniji izbor.


Zuta, ti ne razlikuješ kelj od kaćuna, jer ja sam napisala poslednja vrsta kaćuna.
I to je situacija u kojoj se neko od nas na planeti nalazi svakodnevno, da pojede ili bar zaore i pokosi poslednji primerak jestive ugrožene biljne vrste.
Glavonošci (lignje, oktopodi et al) su visokointeligentni beskičmenjaci, sposobni da rešavaju zadatke na nivou psa ili svinje. 
I perad su visokointeligentna u svom prirodnom okruženju, jednako koliko krave i svinje. A krave i svinje su selekcijom izgubile nažalost dobar deo svoje nekadašnje inteligencije. I one se takođe mogu uzgajati na stari ekstenzivan način, pa možeš jesti takve, koje vide i sunce i mesec i prožive lep život pre smrti.
A u vreme velikih gladi ni kanibalizam nam nije bio stran.

----------


## zutaminuta

Kaj je to bitno? Za raspravu? Ma gdje ti je to situacija da *pojede* posljednji primjerak biljne vrste? Većina tih biljaka koje nestaju uopće nisu za konzumaciju. Ali kao što kažem, i to je nebitno. Premisa je bila da se jedenjem biljaka ne postiže ništa jer je uzgoj biljaka također štetan za okoliš. Nonsense. 
Lignje nisu sposobne osjećati kao krave. Niti je njihov uzgoj / izlov toliko štetan. To je sve što je meni važno. 
Uzgoj peradi nema toliki otisak na okoliš kao uzgoj krava.
Jednostavno nije sve relativno koliko god bi ti to htjela. 

Gladi i kanibalizma će sigurno biti u skoroj budućnosti ako civilizacija nastavi _business as usual._

----------


## pulinka

Premisa je počinjala od moralnosti oduzimanja života, ne od moralnosti očuvanja okoline, ti stalno mešaš obe stvari u istu kategoriju. 

Još nije postignut konsenzus oko toga šta je štetnije i koliko, po okolinu.
 kako ti znaš da izlov lignji nije štetan, po životinje koje se njima hrane? Nije sve samo u emisiji gasova i efektu staklene bašte, nešto je i u lancima ishrane, staništu i očuvanju okeana i generalno vodenih ekosistema. I sve je to užasno prepleteno. Smanji krave, slažem se, šta ćeš gajiti na slanim ili visokoplaninskim pašnjacima koji nisu za polj. obradu? Itd, itd.

 (Jel ti ne znaš šta je kaćun i zašto su skoro istrebljeni, ili me zezaš još od prve????)

----------


## zutaminuta

Nekom je vegetarijanstvu uzrok taj etički nekom ekološki. Meni su ta dva komplementarna. Na koncu, jednostavnom računicom dolazimo do toga da više biljki pogine kad jedeš meso. Evo, znam da je lako zaobići i pičiti dalje svoje moralne relativizme, ali još jednom, 

više biljki strada* u uzgoju za stočnu hranu, nego u uzgoju za ljude koji se ne hrane mesom

* kvantitativno, gdje se silosi pune žitom, ali i u smislu uništavanja starih kultura sjemenja, pa na koncu i krčenjem zelenih površina gdje ima rijetkih biljnih vrsta (aktualna Amazona)

Konsenzus je postignut među svima koji se bave ovim pitanjima da je uzgoj goveda štetan za okoliš. Imaš izvješce IPcC-a i na što upozoravaju. To nisu pisale budale.

Ono što ti zapravo hoćeš postići da se svi mi koji naginjemo vege ishrani posramimo jedenja biljaka, ili beskralježnjaka, pa da zaokružimo taj nedostatak logike sa "oh, kad već biljke osjećaju, a glavonošci rješavaju zadatke, pa idem jesti krave, svejedno je", ali nije..

kravu je bolje jesti jednom mjesečno, još je bolje ne jesti. pile je bolje jesti jednom tjedno, još je bolje ne jesti. ribu isto. bolje je jesti beskralježnjake nego ribe. 

Ne bih dalje jer sam i sama u dilemi koliko je optimalno presječi unos namirnica od životinja.
Lignje, kozice, račići, dagnje, pa bar jedno od toga se da uzgajati, bez da se uskrati neke druge organizme za hranu. Ako ne njih, onda žohare sigurno.

Znam za don Kaćunka, za kaćun ne.  :lool:

----------


## jelena.O

Ja ne bizohare a ni tvoje kozice ni sebi ni klincima

----------


## Lili75

Ajme pulinka i zuta al ste ga sad zabrazdile  :drama: 

Ode tema u kupus, bas prigodan izraz  :Grin:

----------


## pulinka

Zuta, nekoliko puta sam ponovila šta je moj cilj. Mimoišao te je, kao što vidim, ili se bar praviš da je tako. Kako god, ne vidim svrhu da vrtim sve od početka još jednom.
Jesmo, Lili, vidiš da odustajem...

----------


## Lili75

:Kiss:

----------


## zutaminuta

> nekoliko puta sam ponovila šta je moj cilj


Hajde skrati u jednu rečenicu. Ovo sa biljkama koje imaju pravo na život kao čovjek me omelo u shvaćanju tvog cilja.

----------


## pulinka

Hajde ne. Pročitaj sve moje postove opet, ili nemoj, kako god.

----------


## Jelena

> Stvarno si zapela.. i onda MENE pitas na sto JA mislim kad kazem genetska predispozicija?? Procitaj malo svoje komentare! Samo sam tebe citirala, posto si ti ta koja cijelo vrijeme uporno tvrdi nesto sto nema veze s vezom. Da moj otac ima GENETSKU PREDISPOZICIJU odnosno problem i da s obzirom na taj "problem" mogao bi nastati jos veci "problem" ako ja mislim svom djetetu uvoditi veganstvo. Vidim da si zadrti pobornik NE UNOSENJA apsolutni nikakvih vitamina jer mislis da se danas sve moze dobiti iz hrane odnosno dok god ona nije veganska.. mislis da se zivotinje isto tako ne kljukaju vitaminima (i antibioticima)? Bas danas mozes prirodno dobiti sve iz onog sto jedes.. da sam rekla da cu malu uredno sopat sa mesom i mlijecnim pola godine od rodjenja onda nebi bio nikakav "problem" sa nikakvim vitaminima pa makar i postojala neka genetska predispozicija.
> 
> I ne razumijem zasto je to toliki problem sto se nekom nekad u zivotu otkrije manjak B12 ili folne ili zeljeza?? Kao da je to danas nesto novo?? Samo zato sto sam svog tatu spomenula, ne znaci da netko i u tvojoj ili nekoj drugoj obitelji mozda nema isti taj "problem". 
> Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


Omerta, ja ne znam je l ti zezas ili ozbiljno pises. Sad sam stvarno pocela sumnjati da si neozbiljna pa mi dodje lakse. 

Ne, ja nisam protivnik unosenja vitamina, ja sam protivnik unaprijed planiranja davanja djetetu dodatke prehrani, bez da ima medicinski razlog za to.

Tvoj tata je uletio jos usput u pricu, manje je bitno, sama si ga ubacila kao argument, koji je kao i sve ostalo sto navodis kontraargument.

Odakle ideja da se mi prejedamo mesom i mlijekom i da mislimo da je to super. Ja tjedno ne pojedem vise od pola kg mesa. Danas sam kupila "sretno" pile na placu, imat cemo ga i za sutra. To je nebitno. Bez veze skreces s problema. 

Problem je sto si odlucila dijete mladje od godinu dana pa do neke neodredjene dobi hraniti evidentno visokorizicnom dijetom i planiras nadoknadjivat nedostatke vitaminom B12, bez konzultacija s pedijatrom, a ne spominjes ni da ces kontrolirati posljedice svoje odluke, prema preporukama struke. Sve ostalo je nebitno sto ja ili ti mislimo.

----------


## annie84

> Omerta, pa u tome i jest problem, što ne vidiš problem u tome da se kupuju, piju, pa i djeci daju najrazličitiji pripravci iz ljekarna ili prirodni zato što se ne vidi problem u tome.
> No, to nikako nije moj problem.


Što ovo točno znači? Odeš kod doktorice, ona ti prepiše Oleovit kapi, tebi ili kao što se pod normalno  daje bebama do godine dana. Ili si na terapiji i moraš dodatno uzimat kalcij i vitamin D i B12. Znači, specijalisti ti to odrede uz terapiju. Tebi ili djeci. Nećeš ih poslušati? 
Što ima loše u prirodnim pripravcima? Nije li i čaj takav pripravak?

----------


## zutaminuta

Pulinka, kakvog smisla ima da čitam sve kad ne znam na što misliš. Dotakla si se i ekologije, i etike, itd. U kontekstu ove teme i kao odgovor omerti cilj je valjda dokazati da djeca ljudi trebaju jesti sve. Tu nema posebne diskusije što se mene tiče i slažem se da na njima ne treba uvoditi značajne restrikcije, posebno jer je taj faktor mali u široj računici glede co2 otiska. Ali nije mali u računici za njihovu dobrobit. Iako,... postoji neki navod iz jedne od institucija, je li to who ili savez pedijatara, nutricionista, ne mogu se sjetiti, da pomno isplanirana veganska ishrana može zadovoljiti sve potrebe djeteta. Problem je što ju je teško isplanirati. Sve aminokiseline pruža tek jedna ili dvije grahorice, željezo nije u hem obliku, masne kiseline su zeznute, a b12 svakako treba suplementirati.

----------


## pulinka

Zuta, totalno si u pravu u svemu, vidiš da si razumela, i mislimo potpuno isto, osim što je meni naglasak na ovo "teško ju je isplanirati", a ja bih dodala i "nepotrebno". 
Realno, koliko nas može da garantuje da će savršeno izbalansirati detetovu prehranu i da će dete da jede sve što smo mi isplanirali da će da jede u onim količinama u kojim treba? 
Veganski način ostavlja puno puno manje prostora za alternative, a suplementiranje bilo čega kod dece zbog majčinih etičkih stavova je meni manje dobar izbor za dete nego što bi ono moglo imati. 
A činjenica da će dete verovatno tu i tamo dobiti životinjskih proteina od oca i rodbine mi je onako :/...ako su životinjski proteini u rangu neke slučajnosti par puta mesečno, koliki je uopšte njihov uticaj na ishranu deteta...
O etičkim pogledima na pravo na život bi stvarno trebalo na nekoj drugoj temi.

Mene sad kopka zašto vegani doje svoju decu? Samo zato što ne postoji veganska varijanta AD-a (ili to već postoji?)? Mislim, ako je suplementacija ravnopravan izbor mesu, onda zašto se zamarati oko dojenja?

Zapravo, kao što sam već više puta rekla, ono što meni smeta je činjenica da je majka već unapred eliminisala ogroman deo potencijalno vrlo potrebnih i vrlo kvalitetnih namirnica iz detetove buduće ishrane, bez detetovog prava na izbor.

----------


## jelena.O

Ad je kemija

----------


## pulinka

Jelena, ti mi uvek osvežiš dan  :Smile:

----------


## jelena.O

Ja sam u pravu
Napose kaj su moji manji trebali biti na medicinskom mlijeku klinka je i na njega bila alergicna
Klinac nikad nije prihvatio,ali je cical skoro do trece

----------


## jelena.O

A ni veliki nije bio nist bolji.nisi mu mogo uvaliti neku preradevinu

----------


## annie84

A iz kojeg razloga ne bi dojili?

----------


## pulinka

Iz bilo kojeg razloga zbog kog inače ne doje ne-vegani plus dodatni argument koji daje Omerta: da su suplementi jednako dobri kao i original a životinjski proteini svakako nisu neophodni- time ni proteini iz majčinog mleka nisu neophodni.
 Ili su oni jedini životinjski proteini koje vegani smatraju potrebnim?

----------


## Beti3

> Što ovo točno znači? Odeš kod doktorice, ona ti prepiše Oleovit kapi, tebi ili kao što se pod normalno  daje bebama do godine dana. Ili si na terapiji i moraš dodatno uzimat kalcij i vitamin D i B12. Znači, specijalisti ti to odrede uz terapiju. Tebi ili djeci. Nećeš ih poslušati? 
> Što ima loše u prirodnim pripravcima? Nije li i čaj takav pripravak?


To je nešto sasvim drugo. Liječiti se treba kad si bolestan. 
No, mijenjati hranu umjetno proizvedenim vitaminima je, moraš priznati, glupo za zdrave ljude.

----------


## Lili75

Pretjerana mi je postala.ova rasprava.

Samo cu reci da smatram da bilo bilo fer i pravedno da oboje.djece istih roditelja ima pravo na.istu prehranu.

Zasto bi starije dijete od 5 god moglo pojest jaje, ribu, meso,a mladje dijete nista od toga?

Nije fer, simple as that.

----------


## annie84

> To je nešto sasvim drugo. Liječiti se treba kad si bolestan. 
> No, mijenjati hranu umjetno proizvedenim vitaminima je, moraš priznati, glupo za zdrave ljude.


Ok, ja sam te bila shvatila da si protiv svih vitamina i minerala koji se dodatno uzimaju, uz prehranu. Ako se pokaže da postoji nedostatak.

----------


## zutaminuta

> Mene sad kopka zašto vegani doje svoju decu?


Nema razloga zašto ne bi. Ima ad koji je na bazi soje, čini mi se, za one koji su alergični na protein mlijeka.




> Ad je kemija


Nije. To je obrađeno kravlje mlijeko.




> No, mijenjati hranu umjetno proizvedenim vitaminima je, moraš priznati, glupo za zdrave ljude.


Uzgojili su kulturu bakterija i požnjeli vitamin. Nije to tako strašno.

----------


## pulinka

Ali nema ni nekih bitnih nutritivnih razloga ni zašto bi dojili, ako nam ne trebaju životinjski proteini (ok, može se dojiti iz niza nenutritivnih razloga, slažem se, ali me zanima stav vegana samo o nutritivnoj vrednosti dojenja, kao vida unošenja životinjskih proteina). 

Naravno, i biljojedi doje svoje mladunce, slažem se i sa tim, ali ponavljam, Omerta ima stav da je suplement jednako kvalitetan originalu i da za originalom nema potrebe, pa me zanima iz čiste radoznalosti zašto taj stav ne primenjuje i na majčino mleko.

Generalno, na ovoj temi se slažem i sa Beti i sa Lili - ograničiti toliko detetovu ishranu u vreme kada se ono maksimalno brzo razvija, raste, uči i isprobava nove ukuse hrane i vrste jela, sve radi svojih moralnih vrednosti, jednostavno se ne čini da je u detetovom najboljem interesu, bar meni.

----------


## jelena.O

> Nema razloga zašto ne bi. Ima ad koji je na bazi soje, čini mi se, za one koji su alergični na protein mlijeka.
> 
> Nije. To je obrađeno kravlje mlijeko.
> 
> 
> 
> Uzgojili su kulturu bakterija i požnjeli vitamin. Nije to tako strašno.


Ono sto su moji trebali piti je cista kemija
Klinka neku razbijenu patvorevinu soje
Klinac neku mjesavinu svega i svacega sto bi nutritivno trebalo biti odredene kalorije
Velim cak ni veliki nije htio ad pa su u bolnici pokesavali isto sa preradevinom soje....
Na kraju je meni najlakse bilo izdajati cijelu godinu dok nije poceo jesti jogurte...

----------


## zutaminuta

Ono, to je hrana koja je prehranila tvoje dijete. Da je kemija, ne znam što pod tim misliš, jer sve je kemija, pa i obična voda, onda to tvoje dijete ne bi pilo.

----------


## jelena.O

O cem pricas kasnije se uspostavilo da je klinka alergicna i na to. Da sam to znala cicala bi malko duze od dve i pol godine. Alinadam se da je to proslostza mene

----------


## Jelena

> Što ovo točno znači? Odeš kod doktorice, ona ti prepiše Oleovit kapi, tebi ili kao što se pod normalno  daje bebama do godine dana. Ili si na terapiji i moraš dodatno uzimat kalcij i vitamin D i B12. Znači, specijalisti ti to odrede uz terapiju. Tebi ili djeci. Nećeš ih poslušati? 
> Što ima loše u prirodnim pripravcima? Nije li i čaj takav pripravak?


To sto je nesto prirodno ne mora biti dobro. I zelena pupavka je prirodna. I crni caj, pa ga neces dati djetetu ili nekome s visokim tlakom. 

Al zapravo čaj i sl. nemaju kontrolirani sastav, ni ponovljivost. Ako je bitna doza aktivne tvari, nemas pojma koliko si uzeo.

----------


## annie84

> To sto je nesto prirodno ne mora biti dobro. I zelena pupavka je prirodna. I crni caj, pa ga neces dati djetetu ili nekome s visokim tlakom. 
> 
> Al zapravo čaj i sl. nemaju kontrolirani sastav, ni ponovljivost. Ako je bitna doza aktivne tvari, nemas pojma koliko si uzeo.


Dobro, valjda je logično da neću ić progutati cijeli muškatni oraščić  :Wink:  ili tražiti biljke koje su otrovne. Pričam o kadulji, timijanu, kamilici itd....

----------


## pulinka

> Dobro, valjda je logično da neću ić progutati cijeli muškatni oraščić  ili tražiti biljke koje su otrovne. Pričam o kadulji, timijanu, kamilici itd....


Ali ni ovo što si nabrojala nije sasvim bezopasno, tj. sve ima neku dozu preko koje postaje toksično, a Jelena je u pravu da čajevi nemaju strogo kontrolisan sastav aktivnih materija. 
Ako se zadržimo na temi male dece, kadulju naročito treba oprezno dozirati ako će se piti, a ne samo ispirati grlo sa njom. I kamilica i timijan mogu da nadraže osetljive stomačiće ako su prejaki. 

Tj. istina je da "prirodno" nije identično kao "potpuno bezopasno", a i prirodne pripravke bi trebalo da dozira neko ko će dobro poznavati njihova svojstva i pun opseg dejstva.

----------


## Omerta

Odlican clanak, bas me ugodno iznenadilo.. puno korisnih informacija: https://slobodnadalmacija.hr/mozaik/...ece-i-odraslih

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk

----------


## zutaminuta

> Odlican clanak, bas me ugodno iznenadilo.. puno korisnih informacija: https://slobodnadalmacija.hr/mozaik/...ece-i-odraslih
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


Ne dajem ovako djeci mlijeko jer ga smatram nepotrebnim, ali koristim u kuhanju jer je gris neukusan na vodi. 

Autor kaže da je današnje mlijeko nezdravo u odnosu na ono prije sto godina da bi veći dio teksta posvetio kravljim proteinima i kalciju, iako je to ono što je ostalo isto u babinom i današnjem mlijeku. Nisu se kravlji proteini promijenili.  :Smile:  

Što se tiče nepodnošenja laktoze jako mali broj ljudi je na to osjetljiv.

Ne postoji kiselost organizma. To su new age izmišljotine. Spominje hrpe istraživanja, ali nigdje nema točna referenca. Slobodna Dalmacija mi se baš srozala u očima.

----------


## Lili75

A ha kad zuta kaze da ne postoji kiselost organizma onda je to tako, nepobitna cinjenica. Ma daj me nemoj....

Osobno ne podnosim laktozu i to znam odmalena, dok nisam ni znala sta je to, nisam se dobro osjecala nakon mlijeka pa sam ga sukladno tome izbjegavala i nisam pila. Moji roditelji jesu, znaci nije bilo do njih.

Oni koji me znaju s foruma, znaju da smo ja i moja djeca iznimnog zdravlja kuc kuc (nikad nisu popili antb u zivotu u jaslicama su od 12 mj starosti). Ne povezujem to direktno s mlijekom  nego upravo suprotno da.se moze biti itekako zdrav bez ili s vrlo malo konzumacije krav.mlijeka.

Moja djeca oduvijek jedu griz na vodi i sasvim im je fin.

Nedavno sam bila.u Finskoj i tamo je sasvim normalno da te ponude mlijekom bez laktoze, dapace ovog s laktozom skoro ne mozes ni naci. Tako su mi rekli nasi posl.domacini Finci.

Tako da zuta slobodno tvrdi za sebe sto zelis, no molim te nemoj za cijelu populaciju generalizirat.

----------


## zutaminuta

> A ha kad zuta kaze da ne postoji kiselost organizma onda je to tako, nepobitna cinjenica. Ma daj me nemoj....


Ne tvrdim to ja već imaš u udžbenicima biologije za osnovnu školu koji je pH krvi i što utječe na njega, koji je pH želučane. Zamisli da ti svaki pojedeni obrok mijenja pH. Ali, evo, pa čitaj: https://www.slobodnadalmacija.hr/sti...a-uzrokuje-rak

Nasjela si. Gle, razumijem nije ugodan osjećaj nasjesti, ali tako je. Meni su prije dvadeset godina podvalili štapiće za uši. One koji se pale.

----------


## Omerta

A zasto bi radile griz na vodi, ako je puno finiji na bilo kojem biljnom mlijeku (sojino, bademovo, zobeno...) [emoji846] I nisu sva tako skupa, ako je to problem, ima i za 10ak kn. Za prvu ruku, moze se napraviti i najjednostavnije domace.. samo se izmiksaju zobene sa vodom, po zelji dodatak vanilije.

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk

----------


## tangerina

lili, to o čemu ti pričaš je intolerancija na glukozu, a ne kiselost organizma

----------


## zutaminuta

> Za prvu ruku, moze se napraviti i najjednostavnije domace.. samo se izmiksaju zobene sa vodom, po zelji dodatak vanilije.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


Kuhanje žitarice u biljnom soku drugu žitarice. Ono, oke, ne da mi se cijediti i  čekam da si skupim za aparat, a partner ionako redovno kupuje mlijeko sebi za kavu pa idem linijom manjeg otpora. Ali svakako razmišljam o zamjeni sa zobi, čisto jer mi idu na živce svi ti tetrapaci.

----------


## tangerina

> lili, to o čemu ti pričaš je intolerancija na glukozu, a ne kiselost organizma


bože kako sam indoktrinirana  :lool: , laktozu , ne glukozu

----------


## sirius

> Ne tvrdim to ja već imaš u udžbenicima biologije za osnovnu školu koji je pH krvi i što utječe na njega, koji je pH želučane. Zamisli da ti svaki pojedeni obrok mijenja pH. Ali, evo, pa čitaj: https://www.slobodnadalmacija.hr/sti...a-uzrokuje-rak
> 
> Nasjela si. Gle, razumijem nije ugodan osjećaj nasjesti, ali tako je. Meni su prije dvadeset godina podvalili štapiće za uši. One koji se pale.


Je, zuta, potpuno si u pravu.
Postoji pH krvi, ali on nema veze s prehranom.

----------


## Lili75

> lili, to o čemu ti pričaš je intolerancija na glukozu, a ne kiselost organizma


Ne pricam o tome tang nego opcenito o kiselosti organizma i da je treba pokusati smanjiti, procitala sam dosta literature na tu temu.

A zuta kiselost navodi kao.new age izmisljotinu.

----------


## Lili75

> Je, zuta, potpuno si u pravu.
> Postoji pH krvi, ali on nema veze s prehranom.


X

----------


## zutaminuta

> A zuta kiselost navodi kao.new age izmisljotinu.


Kad je. Nema ni prehrana veze s kiselosti organizma, kako vidim da si shvatila siriusin odgovor, jer kiselost organizma kao nešto na što možemo voljno utjecati (mijenjanjem prehrane) jednostavno ne postoji. Vidim da si nisi dala truda pročitati tekst s linka. To je u redu, a baš me zanima tvoja literatura na temu kiselosti.  :Smile:

----------


## magriz

> Je, zuta, potpuno si u pravu.
> Postoji pH krvi, ali on nema veze s prehranom.


svaka tekućina ima pH. kemija 7.razred osnovne
a prehrana na pH organizma utječe kao  moja baba na temperaturu radijatora na aljasci

----------


## sirius

> svaka tekućina ima pH. kemija 7.razred osnovne
> a prehrana na pH organizma utječe kao  moja baba na temperaturu radijatora na aljasci


Pa da. Zapravo je super zivjeti u neznanju sto utjece na pH krvi. Jer kad saznas ocito je da srce, pluca, bubrezi... bas i ne rade kako treba. Ali to opet nema nikakve veze s tim da li netko zvace lisce mlade psenice ili jede burek i jogurt.

----------


## magriz

ne psenice, zeleni vrhovi mladog jecma su najnajnaj
i ubiju kiselost  :Grin:

----------


## Lili75

Zuta dragicka,

Nemam vremena surfat za te, to mozes i sama, al evo za pocetak pogledaj za sto je znanstvenik dr. Warburg 1931.dobio Nobelovu nagradu iz medicine.  :Smile: 


Omerta, zaboravih ti reci moji jedu griz s vodom jer u njega uvijek ide neko sezonsko voce i med tako da im je i ovako ukusno.

----------


## zutaminuta

> Zuta dragicka,
> 
> Nemam vremena surfat za te, to mozes i sama, al evo za pocetak pogledaj za sto je znanstvenik dr. Warburg 1931.dobio Nobelovu nagradu iz medicine.


Dobio je nagradu jer je tvrdio da rak uzrokuje proces fermentacije šećera u stanicama, da bi znanost od tad napredovala pa sada znamo da rak ipak uzrokuju mutacije gena, a promjene metabolizma stanica su tek posljedica. 

Sad, kakve to veze ima s kiselosti organizma?

----------


## magriz

to znaju samo oni koji prodaju svemogucu znanost kiselosti

----------


## Cubana

Lili, pa bar si ti jedna pametna zenska.

----------


## Lili75

Cubana hvala draga.

However nadam se da ce znanost jednog dana toliko napredovati pa zutoj oduzeti njenog tesko stecenog Nobela iz podrucja medicine  :Grin: 

Malo sam u guzvi,pa nemam vremena razglabat i argumentirat a znam ako pocnem kad nasa zuta zagrize ne ispusta ko pitbul...hahaha

Kako je neki dan zapilila pulinku na onim biljkama vs.zivotinjama, asti fala lipa, eto neka bude sve kako ona kaze, ona najbolje sve zna,nemam ja vremena za takve pi..darije, dam joj odmah  :worldcup: 

U vaznom sam tjednu, fokus mi je na drugim stvarima.  :Smile:

----------


## tanja_b

> Cubana hvala draga.
> 
> However nadam se da ce znanost jednog dana toliko napredovati pa zutoj oduzeti njenog tesko stecenog Nobela iz podrucja medicine 
> 
> Malo sam u guzvi,pa nemam vremena razglabat i argumentirat a znam ako pocnem kad nasa zuta zagrize ne ispusta ko pitbul...hahaha
> 
> Kako je neki dan zapilila pulinku na onim biljkama vs.zivotinjama, asti fala lipa, eto neka bude sve kako ona kaze, ona najbolje sve zna,nemam ja vremena za takve pi..darije, dam joj odmah 
> 
> U vaznom sam tjednu, fokus mi je na drugim stvarima.


Ne znam čemu tolika ironija, žuta je ovaj put u pravu.
Ne znam koje je struke, ali vidim da vrlo dobro iščitava informacije. 

Warburg je Nobela dobio za otkriće citokrom oksidaze i za rad na glikolitičkim enzimima i staničnoj respiraciji. O mehanizmima nastanka raka u njegovo vrijeme se tek nagađalo, kasnije su otkriveni i onkogeni i tumor-supresorski geni i drugi mehanizmi. To što je čovjek nobelovac ne stvara automatski svaku njegovu hipotezu točnom i nepovredivom. Isto kao što ni dvostruki nobelovac Linus Pauling nije bio u pravu kad je tvrdio da se rak treba spriječiti i liječiti vitaminom C (iako je i knjigu o tome napisao)  :Grin:

----------


## zutaminuta

Meni je i ovakva kapitulacija protivnika sasvim u redu i prihvatljiva. Checkmate Lili.  :Dancing Fever:

----------


## Lili75

Zuta moze draga sve, pristajem da si uvijek u pravu, samo ti deri dalje po svom  :alexis:   :Dancing Fever: 

Tanja_b to je bio samo jedan primjer, ima ih puno, ovdje je stvar sugovornika.

Ako si pratila neki dan onu temu zuta-pulinka ne daaaa mi se to i nemam viska vremena ko neki. :Smile: 

Svako dobro svima, no offence zuta.

----------


## Lili75

[QUOTE=tanja_b;3127430
 Isto kao što ni dvostruki nobelovac Linus Pauling nije bio u pravu kad je tvrdio da se rak treba spriječiti i liječiti vitaminom C (iako je i knjigu o tome napisao)  :Grin: [/QUOTE]

Da al svejedno uz uobicajenu terapiju (kemo, zracenje,..) daju intravenozno iznimno jake doze vitamina C onkoloskim pacijentima (samo nekima: citaj onima koji imaju nekog svog u sustavu), nazalost prijateljica mi se bori s rakom dojke, pa sam previse emocionalna na onkoloskim temama.

----------


## anita83

Lili pa nemozes sarkazmom postic da si u pravu hehe....ja nezz jesi u pravu jer nezz nist o tome o cemu pricate al ako ti daju dokaze i ako su strucne....

----------


## Lili75

Ma ja sam to u polusaljivom tonu zutoj, nadam se da nije zvucalo kao teski sarkazam. Ja sam se smjeskala dok sam pisala  :Smile:  
inace mi zuta zna bit bas simpa/duhovita s nekim komentarima

----------


## Konfuzija

> Da li je moralnije pojesti poslednjeg pripadnika skoro istrebljene, ali vrlo ukusne vrste kaćuna, ili prase sa farme? Da, pitanja etike su višeslojna...
> 
> Meni bebe voća nisu smešne, svaka semenka je jedan mali embrion i potencijalna nova biljka. 
> Sa stanovišta neoduzimanja života, moralnije je pojesti jaje sa farme nego najobičniju malinu, jer je jaje svakako neoplođeno a koka nosilja je i dalje živa, dok su u malini naši zubi zdrobili bar dvadesetak embriona potencijalnih novih malina...Itd, itd.


Je li na kraju bilo razjasnjeno ili ne, ali.. za one koji zele znati vise...
_Kaćun (lat., Orchis), rod trajnica iz porodice kaćunovki ili orhideja (Orchidaceae). Latinsko ime roda dolazi iz grčke riječi za testise, zbog oblika njegovih gomolja, pa je u hrvatskom poznat i kao mudavac i jaja pasja. 
_
Pa da, ja bih radije pojela kacuna iliti mudavca ili ti jaja pasja.  :Smile:  Nekako me ne dira sto bi to mozda bi posljednji pripadnik njegove vrste.. A naravno ne znam kakve ce posljedice to ostaviti na ekosustav.
Jedem i jaja sa farme i maline. A i jaja iz bakinog dvorista, koja su mozda cak i oplodjena. Ni abortus ne smatram ubojstvom. A bebe maline su mi smijesne jer sam vizualni tip pa si sve slikovito predocavam. 

Ljudi su razliciti. 
Malo je sto crno ili bijelo. 
I ne moramo se slagati, mozemo se poslusati, mozemo razmisliti, mozemo se predomisliti... Opasno je zeljeti uvijek biti u pravu.

----------


## jelena.O

Kamo srece da iz bar svakog spelcanog dijela maline izrodi novi plod.od sjemenke moras imati velike srece ako iz 1000 sjemenki nikne jedna malina i to povece.
Tako sam ja nafobudna htjela razmnoziti murvu i nijedna mi ni pelcana ni sjemenkasta nije uspjela

----------


## pulinka

> Je li na kraju bilo razjasnjeno ili ne, ali.. za one koji zele znati vise...
> _Kaćun (lat., Orchis), rod trajnica iz porodice kaćunovki ili orhideja (Orchidaceae). Latinsko ime roda dolazi iz grčke riječi za testise, zbog oblika njegovih gomolja, pa je u hrvatskom poznat i kao mudavac i jaja pasja. 
> _
> Pa da, ja bih radije pojela kacuna iliti mudavca ili ti jaja pasja.  Nekako me ne dira sto bi to mozda bi posljednji pripadnik njegove vrste.. A naravno ne znam kakve ce posljedice to ostaviti na ekosustav.
> Jedem i jaja sa farme i maline. A i jaja iz bakinog dvorista, koja su mozda cak i oplodjena. Ni abortus ne smatram ubojstvom. A bebe maline su mi smijesne jer sam vizualni tip pa si sve slikovito predocavam. 
> 
> Ljudi su razliciti. 
> Malo je sto crno ili bijelo. 
> I ne moramo se slagati, mozemo se poslusati, mozemo razmisliti, mozemo se predomisliti... *Opasno je zeljeti uvijek biti u pravu*.


Sori, ako je post namenjen meni, ja ga ne razumem. 
Ne doživljavam se kao neko ko želi da uvek bude u pravu. 
Želim da budem u pravu na nekim temama, i to je onda sigurno jasno. 
Uostalom, ako nismo postavljači nekog pitanja ili u nedoumici, onda je jasno da pišemo jer mislimo da smo u pravu? 

Ja sam postavila pitanje da li je moralnije oduzeti bilo čiji život ako imaš izbor da ga ne oduzmeš, i to je stvarno svakome na savesti da odluči. Ja nisam filozof po obrazovanju, i stvarno ne znam šta tačno kvalifikuje nešto kao "moralno", osim unutrašnjeg kompasa i shvatanja okoline.

Ako je tebi moralno pojesti poslednjeg pripadnika bilo koje vrste na planeti, ti sasvim sigurno pripadaš većini, zato nam je planeta tu gde jeste, između ostalog. 
Ako ja osećam prezir prema takvom tvom stavu, žao mi je, to je jače od mene. 
Što naravno ne znači da ne možemo dalje diskutovati civilizovano i pristojno.
 Jer, verovala ili ne, ne percipiram LJUDE kao crne ili bele. Ali neke stavove percipiram tako i u njima teško vidim nijanse sive. 
Od dalje priče na tu temu sam odustala jer odlazi puno puno dalje od naslova teme.

----------


## Konfuzija

Ma ne, moje opcenite primjedbe se ne odnose na tebe, *Pulinka*. Trebala sam to naznaciti, nisam, oprosti. Ne pratim dovoljno ni tebe ni bilo koga na ovome forumu da bih to mogla adresirati... Ali mislim da bi postavke morale biti sljedece: uvazavanje cinjenica kao cinjenica (dakle, nesto sto je neupitno) i uvazavanje misljenja kao misljenja (na koje svatko ima pravo). Cini mi se da se ovo dvoje malo brka na zadnjih nekoliko stranica. Predio moralnosti pripada u domenu misljenja, jer se shvacanja moralnoga i nemoralnoga razlikuju povijesno i drustveno, a ako ti ili bilo tko drugi misli da je u tom pogledu superiorniji od mene ili bilo koga drugoga, to je samo njihovo misljenje, na koje oni imaju pravo.
Pa tako prihvacam i tvoj prezir prema mome stavu, iako mi on nije jasan. Izumiranje vrsta je posve prirodna stvar i dogodila se ne jednom u povijesti naseg planeta. Jedna vrsta nestane, pojavi se druga. Cinjenica je da vrste ubrzano izumiru i da je to opasnost za zivot na Zemlji kakav poznajemo, ali Zemlja je prosla mnogo takvih ciklusa, nista novo, i to je cinjenica.
Ja osobno razmisljam vise kao *zuta*, zivotinje koje ne jedem su sisavci jer ih dozivljavam sebi slicnima. To je primarni razlog, ostali su uglavnom eticke prirode.

----------


## pulinka

> Izumiranje vrsta je posve prirodna stvar i dogodila se ne jednom u povijesti naseg planeta. Jedna vrsta nestane, pojavi se druga. Cinjenica je da vrste ubrzano izumiru i da je to opasnost za zivot na Zemlji kakav poznajemo, ali Zemlja je prosla mnogo takvih ciklusa, nista novo, i to je cinjenica.


Činjenice su potpuno suprotne. 
Zemlja još nijednom, koliko bar do sada znamo, nije prošla izumiranje na ovaj način: većinom pod dejstvom jedne jedine životinjske vrste, u tako kratkom roku i uz toliko obilje i raznovrsnost dugoročnih polutanata.
To što je život do sada uvek nalazio način da opstane, nije apsolutno nikakva garancija da će tako biti i ubuduće. 
Takođe, nema nikakvih garancija da će oporavak Zemlje od ciklusa izumiranja uključiti i nastavak postojanja ljudske vrste.
 Ako ljudska vrsta i nastavi dalje, to sigurno neće biti bez ogromnih gubitaka u svemu: kako brojnosti populacije, tako i ukupnom zdravlju, dužini i uslovima života, i generalnom blagostanju za većinu budućih ljudi.

----------


## pulinka

> Ali mislim da bi postavke morale biti sljedece: uvazavanje cinjenica kao cinjenica (dakle, nesto sto je neupitno) i uvazavanje misljenja kao misljenja (na koje svatko ima pravo). Cini mi se da se ovo dvoje malo brka na zadnjih nekoliko stranica. Predio moralnosti pripada u domenu misljenja, jer se shvacanja moralnoga i nemoralnoga razlikuju povijesno i drustveno, a ako ti ili bilo tko drugi misli da je u tom pogledu superiorniji od mene ili bilo koga drugoga, to je samo njihovo misljenje, na koje oni imaju pravo.
> 
> Pa tako prihvacam i tvoj prezir prema mome stavu, iako mi on nije jasan.


Elem, kao što ti nisi mislila na mene direktno iako si me citirala, i ovo moje je uopšteno objašnjenje: 
Prezirem taj antropocentrični pogled na svet po kome je u redu uništiti čitavu vrstu bića iako ne postoji nikakva potreba za time, jer postoji drugi, jednako dobar izbor. 
Ne, nije životno neophodno piti salep od mudavca, niti tinkturu od lincure, niti supu od lastavičjih gnezda, ajkulinih peraja, gorilinih šapa, jazavčeve masti, roga nosoroga i ostalih bahatih gluposti koje ljudi žele da pojedu/popiju samo zato jer mogu. 
Generalno prezirem uništavanje radi uništavanja, dodatno kada je reč o živim bićima. 
Što je zaista samo pitanje morala i mišljenja, i ne očekujem da se iko složi sa mnom. 

Međutim, ovde rasprava opet dolazi do sličnog momenta kao na drugim temama, da svako ima pravo na mišljenje, naravno, ali i pravo da tuđe mišljenje dovede u pitanje činjenicama. 
Dakle, ako ja odgovorno tvrdim, sa stanovišta struke, da uništenje bilo koje vrste, a posebno biljne vrste,( kao jedinih proizvođača kiseonika i organske materije iz neorganske), apsolutno NIKAD nema pozitivan efekat na ekosistem kome je pripadala, da li će moje činjenice da utiču na tvoje mišljenje o jedenju poslednjih pripadnika vrste ili ne?
 Ili kraće, ako te uverim da struka tvrdi da je užasno pogrešno po budućnost ljudi eliminisati bilo koju vrstu bilo kog ekosistema bez neke zaista preke potrebe ( a jedenje koječega iz zabave to nije), da li bi se tvoje mišljenje o tome promenilo?

I da li misliš da je pitanje kakvu planetu ostavljamo potomcima i kakvu budućnost im ostavljamo, pitanje morala ili ipak ne? Tj. dugujemo li išta deci po tom pitanju ili ne? I da li treba to da nas brine ili to nije naša briga i odgovornost, ni moralna, niti bilo kakva druga?

----------


## Konfuzija

E, a koji je to jednako dobar ili mozda bolji izbor, pojesti svinju?
Hoce li te utjesiti ako kazem da ne jedem ni kacuna ni svinju?
I nisam zagovornik unistavanja vrsta? Ali eto, moram nesto zivo pojesti..  :Laughing: 

Ah, Pulinka, mislim da se ne razumijemo bas.

----------


## pulinka

> E, a koji je to jednako dobar ili mozda bolji izbor, pojesti svinju?


Pojesti nešto čega svakako ima u izobilju, npr. bilo koju gajenu biljku, naravno. 

Ni ne zamišljam da ideš okolo i jedeš kaćune iz zabave  :Smile: , kao što rekoh uopšte ne mislim na tebe lično. 
Pisala sam o stavu koji si ti izrazila ovako: 




> Pa da, ja bih radije pojela kacuna iliti mudavca ili ti jaja pasja.  *Nekako me ne dira sto bi to mozda bi posljednji pripadnik njegove vrste.. A naravno ne znam kakve ce posljedice to ostaviti na ekosustav.*



Naravno, da je izbor umreti od gladi ili pojesti poslednjeg pripadnika vrste, ni ja ne bih bila toliki altruista da odaberem na svoju štetu  :Smile: .

Ali ja nisam pisala o takvim situacijama, možda si me ti tako shvatila, pa se ne razumemo.

----------


## zutaminuta

Problem kod tvoje hipotetske situacije pulinka nije taj što su gica i kacun suprotstavljeni, već taj što nisu, a ti to nisi osvjestila. Rekla si da svakodnevno svatko od nas ima priliku odlučiti o zadnjem primjerku neke biljke. Ne znam na što ti misliš, ali meni su to autohtone sorte i sjemena kukuruza, pšenice, mrkve. Ljudi žive u zabludi da je samo jedna mrkva, ona crvena, da je samo jedan kukuruz, onaj savršeno dugi i puni s reklame.
Upravo intenzivno stočarstvo sa svojom upotrebom točno neke kulture s najboljim svojstvima čije sjeme dobiju i pesticida i gnojiva se zatiru te posljednje kulture.
Pitanje je ovo: hoćeš li pojesti gicu u umaku od posljednjeg kacuna, ili ćeš pognut glavu i napraviti obični grah sa salatom iz domaćeg uzgoja nekog opg-ovca koji sprema i čuva posljednja sjemena.

----------


## pulinka

> Problem kod tvoje hipotetske situacije pulinka nije taj što su gica i kacun suprotstavljeni, već taj što nisu, a ti to nisi osvjestila. Rekla si da svakodnevno svatko od nas ima priliku odlučiti o zadnjem primjerku neke biljke. *Ne znam na što ti misliš,* ali meni su to autohtone sorte i sjemena kukuruza, pšenice, mrkve. Ljudi žive u zabludi da je samo jedna mrkva, ona crvena, da je samo jedan kukuruz, onaj savršeno dugi i puni s reklame.
> Upravo intenzivno stočarstvo sa svojom upotrebom točno neke kulture s najboljim svojstvima čije sjeme dobiju i pesticida i gnojiva se zatiru te posljednje kulture.
> Pitanje je ovo: hoćeš li pojesti gicu u umaku od posljednjeg kacuna, ili ćeš pognut glavu i napraviti obični grah sa salatom iz domaćeg uzgoja nekog opg-ovca koji sprema i čuva posljednja sjemena.



Ne mislim sasvim na isto kao i ti, niti o vrstama biljaka o kojima pišem, niti se slažem sasvim sa tobom o uzrocima izumiranja. 

Dakle, mislim na kompletan divlji biljni i životinjski svet koji još čini deo one mrvice prirodnih ekosistema koji preostaju na planeti. To uključuje, naravno, dobrim delom,  i autohtone stare sorte bilja i životinja koje su ljudi uzgajali, u njihovom neizmenjenom ili selekcijom slabo izmenjenom obliku, ali obuhvata puno, puno više vrsta od njih.

Što se tiče intenzivnog stočarstva, ne znam zašto se držiš svoje teze da samo ono koristi pesticide i đubriva? Pa svaka proizvodnja biljaka za ljudsku ishranu koja nije obeležena kao organska radi istu stvar. Tačno je da je intenzivno stočarstvo vrlo štetno, ali nažalost, nije tačna teza da će obustavljanje takvog stočarstva samo po sebi rešiti i problem gladi i problem zagađenja. I problem izumiranja, posledično.

----------


## pulinka

Hajde još koju o starim autohtonim sortama, neke bude samo biljaka.

One su neizmerno genetsko blago, one čuvaju u sebi raznovrsne gene za otpornost protiv štetočina i adaptivnost na različite životne uslove, one su nutritivno vrednije što se tiče kvaliteta jer sadrže bolji odnos minerala, vitamina i ostalih aktivnih materija nego njihovi selekcijom izmenjeni potomci. 

Ali one su, što se često zaboravlja u priči, a vrlo je vrlo važno, nisko produktivne. Ono što njima nedostaje je kvantitet koji selektovane biljke imaju. To je i bio povod za selekciju od pamtiveka. Više roda, veći prinos, više hrane za manje truda! 

Da bi se dobila težinski ista količina pšenice, za staru sortu jednozrne npr, mora se zasejati daleko veća površina zemlje. Jer autohtona jednozrna pšenica ima u jednom klasu oko 20tak sitnih zrna, a novi heksaploidi mislim, oko 60-80 krupnijih zrna. Veća zasejana površina=veće uništavanje prirode. 
Manja rodnost starih sorti jednostavno zahteva veći broj biljaka da bi se nahranio isti broj ljudi. Jer, one obiluju mikronutrijentima, ali u makronutrijentima su selektovani naslednici superiorniji. 
I tako se opet prilično vrtimo u krug :/.

----------


## pulinka

I da nastavim koju o stočarstvu. Svinje su luksuz, svinje su u direktnoj kompeticiji sa čovekom za resurse. Ok, zbogom krmenadle zauvek, slažem se. 
Krave: dobro, intenzivan uzgoj je vrlo štetan po okolinu. Zbogom goveđem mesu, slažem se. Ali mleko? Čime ćemo prehraniti ljudske bebe? Realno, dojene bebe ne čine većinu. Industrija ad-a je, hteli mi to ili ne, neophodna. Da li su ovce i koze dovoljno mlečne da zadovolje potrebe za njim? Pretpostavljam da ne, mada realno te podatke ne znam. 
Da bi krava uopšte bila mlečna, ona mora biti steona i oteliti se. Na pol telića se ne može uticati, ako i može, to poskupljuje proizvodnju sigurno. Šta se radi sa novorođenim bikčićima? Kolju se odmah i melju u hranu za ljubimce? Kako je to manje surovo?
Šta je sa kozama i ovcama? One se mogu gajiti ekstenzivno, na pašnjacima koji svakako nisu pogodni za oranice, dakle, nisu u kompeticiji sa nama (ok, uništavaju ekosisteme livada donekle, slažem se).
Perad: dobro, nehumano ih je gajiti na farmama, ok, u kompeticiji su sa nama, eliminišimo i njih. 
I opet dolazimo do problema prehrane dece. Kako je žuta sama napisala, veganska ishrana dece jeste moguća od rođenja, ali uz izuzetno balansiranje ishrane, uz pretpostavku da dete jede sve koliko i kako zamislimo, i uz suplemente. Realno, može li se kompletno stanovništvo Zemlje edukovati da kvalitetno hrani decu veganski :/? Pa nismo dospeli ni do uspešne edukacije o dojenju...
Ishrana iz okeana? Pa okeani su gotovo prazni, izlovljeni, to je tragedija koje nismo ni svesni. Dve trećine planete čine njihovi ekosistemi, koje smo doveli do raspada. Upravo neravnoteža u ekologiji okeana nam gura klimu u propast.

----------


## pulinka

Toliko o spamovanju teme od mene, idem da duboko udahnem i opustim se, kako će mi već neko dati savet  :Smile:

----------


## zutaminuta

Pulinka, sve si vrlo lijepo izložila i ja iz tog izvlačim sljedeće zaključke:
- intenzivno stočarstvo čini veći dio problema, pa ako njega smanjimo već smo napravili korak naprijed
- također intenzivna hortikultura ili koji je već precizniji naziv za sjetvu bilja za ljudsku konzumaciju nije poštedan za okoliš, ali je u odnosu na sve što se sije za stočarstvo manje zlo
- mislim da proizvodnja ad-a ne čini baš toliku količinu u odnosu na opću konzumaciju mliječnih proizvoda. Kad bi se uzgajale krave samo za tu namjenu stočarstvo uopće ne bi bilo problem

----------


## pulinka

Agrikultura, ne hortikultura, poljodjelstvo je sasvim ok i razumljivo i meni  :Smile: .
Zaključci su ti sasvim tačni, problem je sa praktičnim sprovođenjem.  
Jer bi se lako moglo desiti da smanjenje proizvodnje u stočarstvu opako loše pogodi najranjivije- decu zemalja trećeg sveta koja i inače oskudevaju u proteinima, a upravo govedarstvo je ono što ih održava zdravim, dok će stanovnici razvijenih zemalja i dalje imati koliko im treba, bez viškova i rasipanja.

Problem je u rasporedu i hranljivosti proteina, ceni i isplativosti proizvodnje uključujući i transport. 

Za dete iz ravnica Južne Amerike puno je ekonomičnije, jeftinije, dostupnije i zdravije da potrebu za proteinima zadovolji goveđom šniclom nego nekom vege alternativom plus suplementi- visokoproteinske vege zamene se moraju transportovati jer nisu lokalne, a to košta, suplementi koštaju više nego komad lokalne govedine. A u slučaju ograničenja proizvodnje govedine siromašni roditelji će radije izvesti i prodati skupo govedinu razvijenim zemljama nego je utrošiti na svoje dete, to je bar jasno.

Takođe, ne znam računicu, a volela bih da raspolažem podacima, npr. 1kg govedine je nutritivno ekvivalentan sa X kg vege zamene, koje tačno, koliko košta proizvodnja iste, plus, koliko obradivog zemljišta se na porizvodnju tog biljnog kg troši, i koliko za transport u koji deo sveta?

Jer ako neću jesti ništa mesno, moram pojesti biljne alternative - koliko više? Moglo bi se lako ispostaviti da, ako izbacimo životinjske proteine, ne uštedimo puno na obradivom zemljištu, jer ćemo umesto za ishranu životinja, sličnu količinu oranica morati da upotrebimo na proteinsku biljnu hranu za nas. 

Realno, ne znam koliko si svesna, ali neke relevantne procene su da hrane na svetu već ima dovoljno za sve nas, problem je upravo nepostojanje dobre volje da se ona distribuira ekvivalentno svima. Po procenama, uz pravednu raspodelu planeta bi mogla podržavati cifru od oko 10 milijardi ljudi. 
Ali hbg...profit.

----------


## zutaminuta

Na 1 kg mesa govedine gledam ne kao na meso, samo po sebi, već 1 kg mesa = x kg biljne (stočne) hrane uložene u tu kravu da bi ona postala meso. Dakle, vaga je* x kg biljki* (žitarica i sijena) vs *y kg biljki* (povrća, mahunarka, žitarica)

Kad govorim o potrebi prelaska na vege ishranu uopće ne mislim tu na djecu iz Afrike, djecu iz Južne Amerike ili čak općenito djecu. Djeca ne jedu velike porcije. Možda tinejđeri, ali koliko traje taj nagli rast? Dvije-tri godine? Na stranu to, mene više zanimaju sad azijske i zemlje u razvoju u kojima raste konzumacija mesa, gdje se preuzimaju zapadne prehrambene navike, gdje se odrasli šopaju burgerima, i tako. Umjesto da zapad smanjuje tu glad za kravama, eto sad na vlak uskaču svi preostali u svijetu.

Uopće ne mislim da imperativ treba biti da svi izbace meso, jer je to i nerealno, ali meso bi trebalo početi gledati kao prilog i začin biljnoj hrani umjesto obratno.

Što se tiče nutrijenata, većina ljudi i obitelji koje sam upoznala ne jedu govedinu svaki božji dan već sporadično, također i gicetinu. Opet svi živi i zdravi.

----------


## Peterlin

> Na 1 kg mesa govedine gledam ne kao na meso, samo po sebi, već 1 kg mesa = x kg biljne (stočne) hrane uložene u tu kravu da bi ona postala meso. Dakle, vaga je* x kg biljki* (žitarica i sijena) vs *y kg biljki* (povrća, mahunarka, žitarica)
> 
> Kad govorim o potrebi prelaska na vege ishranu uopće ne mislim tu na djecu iz Afrike, djecu iz Južne Amerike ili čak općenito djecu. Djeca ne jedu velike porcije. Možda tinejđeri, ali koliko traje taj nagli rast? Dvije-tri godine? Na stranu to, mene više zanimaju sad azijske i zemlje u razvoju u kojima raste konzumacija mesa, gdje se preuzimaju zapadne prehrambene navike, gdje se odrasli šopaju burgerima, i tako. Umjesto da zapad smanjuje tu glad za kravama, eto sad na vlak uskaču svi preostali u svijetu.
> 
> Uopće ne mislim da imperativ treba biti da svi izbace meso, jer je to i nerealno, ali meso bi trebalo početi gledati kao prilog i začin biljnoj hrani umjesto obratno.
> 
> Što se tiče nutrijenata, većina ljudi i obitelji koje sam upoznala ne jedu govedinu svaki božji dan već sporadično, također i gicetinu. Opet svi živi i zdravi.


U pravu si ... Treba se vratiti samo par desetljeća unatrag. Pa ne tako davno (sjećam se tih vremena) jelo se meso nedjeljom i to je bila pečenka. Ostale dane namirnice životinjskog podrijetla svodile su se na korištenje životinjskih masnoća za pripremu povrća. Moja baka je npr. kuhala varivo od kelja za cijelu obitelj i uz to dinstano meso (oko 15 dag za nas petoro ili šestoro) tek toliko da zamiriši... Kasnije je u zlatnim sedamdesetim krenula priča sa sindikalnim polovicama i stjecala se navika da se jede meso svaki dan.

Moj mlađi sin (a povremeno i stariji) ne jede meso ako su mahunarke za ručak (grah, slanutak, leća....) jer mu ne paše uz to pojesti još hrgu mesa, a u varivu je recimo ploška pršuta nakosana na sitne komadiće ili par šnitica neke domaće mirisne kobase... S druge strane, ima dana kad umlate hrpu ćevapa ili pohanaca, ali to nije svakodnevno niti im treba svakodnevno.

----------


## pulinka

> Na 1 kg mesa govedine gledam ne kao na meso, samo po sebi, već 1 kg mesa = x kg biljne (stočne) hrane uložene u tu kravu da bi ona postala meso. Dakle, vaga je* x kg biljki* (žitarica i sijena) vs *y kg biljki* (povrća, mahunarka, žitarica)


Ali žuta, meni se to podrazumeva, zar nisam bila dovoljno jasna?
Kao i ovo ostalo o čemu pišete ti i Peterlin. 
(S tim što naši stari jesu koristili puno rečne i morske ribe i morskih plodova, a jaja i mlečne proizvode kad god su mogli). 
Šta će se jesti u zapadnim i azijskim zemljama, ako želiš da utičeš na to, u redu. Ja ne mislim da imam tu moć.

----------


## zutaminuta

Meni ovakve diskusije pomažu iskristalizirati kako bih se ja trebala postaviti. Dosta je to sve kompleksno. Vjerujem da i Azijci vode svoje neke polemike oko toga.

----------


## Konfuzija

> Pojesti nešto čega svakako ima u izobilju, npr. bilo koju gajenu biljku, naravno. 
> 
> Ni ne zamišljam da ideš okolo i jedeš kaćune iz zabave , kao što rekoh uopšte ne mislim na tebe lično. 
> Pisala sam o stavu koji si ti izrazila ovako: 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naravno, da je izbor umreti od gladi ili pojesti poslednjeg pripadnika vrste, ni ja ne bih bila toliki altruista da odaberem na svoju štetu .
> ...


Ali tvoje pitanje se drukcije i ne moze tumaciti, ako je situacija ili-ili, onda ne mogu pojesti nista drugo nego kacuna ili svinju, ako zelim prezivjeti... Svinju ne mogu da me ubijes, dakle sto mi drugo preostaje?
Postavljas pitanje na koje vec znas kakav cu odgovor kao vegetarijanac dati.. Kao da si vec odlucila da me treba (metaforicki) razapeti.. A to je  smijesno jer ja sam zaista zadnja osoba koju bi mogla optuziti za antropocentricni stav.
Pitanje prezivljavanja je nesto drugo, ne znam bas da itko od nas moze sa sigurnoscu reci na sto bi bio i ne bio spreman da prezivi. Brodolomci nisu prezali ni od kanibalizma. Ali to ovdje nije tema.

----------


## Konfuzija

> Problem kod tvoje hipotetske situacije pulinka nije taj što su gica i kacun suprotstavljeni, već taj što nisu, a ti to nisi osvjestila. Rekla si da svakodnevno svatko od nas ima priliku odlučiti o zadnjem primjerku neke biljke. Ne znam na što ti misliš, ali meni su to autohtone sorte i sjemena kukuruza, pšenice, mrkve. Ljudi žive u zabludi da je samo jedna mrkva, ona crvena, da je samo jedan kukuruz, onaj savršeno dugi i puni s reklame.
> Upravo intenzivno stočarstvo sa svojom upotrebom točno neke kulture s najboljim svojstvima čije sjeme dobiju i pesticida i gnojiva se zatiru te posljednje kulture.
> Pitanje je ovo: hoćeš li pojesti gicu u umaku od posljednjeg kacuna, ili ćeš pognut glavu i napraviti obični grah sa salatom iz domaćeg uzgoja nekog opg-ovca koji sprema i čuva posljednja sjemena.


Jako lijepo receno, potpisujem.

----------


## pulinka

> Ali tvoje pitanje se drukcije i ne moze tumaciti, ako je situacija ili-ili, onda ne mogu pojesti nista drugo nego kacuna ili svinju, ako zelim prezivjeti... Svinju ne mogu da me ubijes, dakle sto mi drugo preostaje?


Da, tek sad shvatam bolje tvoj stav, a i tvoj odgovor. 
I ti i zuta ste me shvatile sasvim doslovno, a moju hipotetičku situaciju kao neku bezizlaznu u stilu pojesti jedno od ta dva ili umreti od gladi  :Smile: . Zato je i tvoj odgovor takav kakav je.

Hajde da uopštim sada ono što je trebalo da bude suština: da je sa stanovišta očuvanja prirode bolje, korisnije, i poštednije pojesti lokalnu, domaću, gajenu životinju (svinju, ali mogla je tu stajati i koka/oplođeno jaje/jastog/dagnja/bilo koja riba/skakavac/puž/žaba itd) koja potiče iz uzgoja , a ne iz divljine, nego pojesti biljku, ali neke retke, ugrožene vrste sa prirodnih staništa (kaćuna, ali može to biti i sremuš, i kesten, i raznorazne egzotike za koje često ni ne razmišljamo odakle uopšte potiču...)

Dakle, poenta i naglasak je trebalo da bude na suprotnostima gajeno/iz prirode. 
Svi bismo mi najradije jeli organsko i nezagađeno i odraslo u čistoj prirodi, bez obzira da li je reč o hrani biljnog ili životinjskog porekla, a vegani naročito insistiraju na tome, i na velikoj raznovrsnosti biljaka u ishrani, kao nadoknadu nedostatka životinjske komponente.

Ali najveći broj vegana i vegetarijanaca nije svestan, ili odbija da bude svestan, da: 
1. to apsolutno nije izvodljivo za ogromnu većinu ljudi, što finansijski, što zato što ponuda apsolutno ne može da zadovolji potražnju
2. da potražnja za različitim izvikano zdravim egzotičnim ili retkim vrstama biljaka može da bude jednako, ako ne i više pogubna po životnu sredinu nego samo intenzivno stočarstvo.

Tj. sama činjenica da je neko vegan ili vegetarijanac ne čini ga automatski moralnijom niti ekološki osvešćenijom osobom, niti osobom koja automatski čini dobro životnoj sredini.

----------


## zutaminuta

Većina vegana ne jede nikakve egzote nego junk: krumpir, čips, pizza, pasta, grah, kupovne procesirane varijacije na ovo navedeno. Kvinoja, amarant i sl. je sve više zastupljeno iz održivog razvoja i mnogi etički vegani paze, ukoliko su u financijskoj mogućnosti da kupuju takvo, ali kao što sam već rekla uopće nije imperativ jesti kvinoju i činjenica je da uzgoj domaćeg graha, prosa, leće, slanutka i sl. na manje ili više konvencionalan način, kao glavnih izvora proteina u vegetarijanaca sasvim fino može zadovoljiti potražnju, unatoč činjenici da je potrebno pojest gotovo triput veću porciju graha za okvirno isti broj proteina. Sve ostale boljke se da riješiti, teoretski uvođenjem beskralježnjaka na meni. Ok, ne hobotnice jer su pametne, ...

----------


## pulinka

Dobro, ja sudim o veganima na osnovu vrlo ograničenog uzorka  :Smile: . 
Ti nisi veganka ako imaš na meniju beskičmenjake, a koju god životinju da ćeš jesti ako se lovi a ne uzgaja, opet doprinosiš narušavanju ekosistema, i to vrlo bitnih...

To što su namirnice sve više zastupljene iz održivog uzgoja i dalje nije dovoljno: ako razmisliš logično i potražiš istorijske podatke, doći ćeš do neminovnog zaključka:  zelena revolucija je bila potrebna, inače se ne bi ni dogodila, niti nastavila. Organski i održivi uzgoj neminovno znači niže i nepredvidljivije prinose, iako nesumnjivo kvalitetnije i zdravije. (a danas ne možeš postići nigde na planeti totalno organski uzgoj, tako da je taj prefiks "organski" samo marketinški trik)

Mislim, vrtimo se u krug odavno, ja stalno raščlanjujem jednu te istu ideju od početka - da svaki stil prehrane ima svoje mane i prednosti, i što se tiče etike i što se tiče zaštite životne sredine, nema univerzalnog idealnog. A stil prehrane optimalan za životnu sredinu i etiku često nije jednako optimalan i za ljude koji ga praktikuju. 

Uz naravno glavnu ideju sa kojom sam i započela: da deca do tri godine ne treba da budu eksperimentalna grupa za veganski način ishrane radi etičkih stavova njihovih majki.

----------


## zutaminuta

Ne, nisam veganka, a i odustala sam od te ambicije. Sad sam usmjerena prema tome da jedem beskičmenjake, iz uzgoja, ili bar piletinu svake druge srijede ili tak što. Zapravo, u odnosu na druge ljude koji jedu gice i krave svaki drugi dan ako pojedem ribu  jednom tjedno i pile jednom u dva tjedna mislim da je to ok i da se ne moram bičevati. 

Svakako se slažem ovo za djecu.

----------


## zutaminuta

Opet ponuđene nam opcije nisu ovakve iz A već više iz B scenarija.

A - nerealan scenarij

1) intenzivni uzgoj svega za sve, punom parom naprijed

vs

2) superosjetljivi superorganski uzgoj egzota

već prije 

B - realan scenarij

3) umjeren reduciran uzgoj za manji brok stoke (za krave čije će mlijeko koristiti u dobivanju ad-a zamislimo) i veći uzgoj raznovrsne hrane na konvencionalan, ali pažljiv (upotreba biopesticida i nekih poštednih tehnika) za biljnu ishranu većeg broja ljudi 

vs 

4) business as usual. Sve ide kao do sada.

----------


## pulinka

> Ne, nisam veganka, a i odustala sam od te ambicije. Sad sam usmjerena prema tome da jedem beskičmenjake, iz uzgoja, ili bar piletinu svake druge srijede ili tak što. *Zapravo, u odnosu na druge ljude koji jedu gice i krave svaki drugi dan ako pojedem ribu  jednom tjedno i pile jednom u dva tjedna mislim da je to ok i da se ne moram bičevati.* 
> 
> Svakako se slažem ovo za djecu.


Pa naravno, to je poenta - jesti svega koliko ti treba, bez razbacivanja i preterivanja, i bez griže savesti.

----------


## pulinka

> Opet ponuđene nam opcije nisu ovakve iz A već više iz B scenarija.
> B - realan scenarij
> 
> 3) *umjeren reduciran uzgoj za manji brok stoke (za krave čije će mlijeko koristiti u dobivanju ad-a zamislimo) i veći uzgoj raznovrsne hrane na konvencionalan, ali pažljiv (upotreba biopesticida i nekih poštednih tehnika) za biljnu ishranu većeg broja ljudi*


Ovaj scenario je najidealniji. Samo nisam sigurna da je najrealniji :/. 

Ne znam konkretne podatke koliko je taj scenario održiv u smislu proizvodnje dovoljno hrane, ali znajući sve što znam o ekonomiji, ljudskoj prirodi, i mentalitetu što proizvođača što potrošača, Sizifov je posao ubediti ljude da treba da jedu ili uzgajaju ovo ili ono ovako ili onako u ime viših ciljeva kao što su opstanak planete. Ako imaš volje da dalje istražuješ, stavi linkove na podatke, ja nisam naišla na njih, ali nisam ih realno ni tražila...

----------


## Omerta

https://dubrovacki.slobodnadalmacija...snih-zivotinja [emoji106]

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk

----------


## pulinka

Gospodin koga intervjuišu u članku je ili još jedan od jahača magle kakvim obiluje današnjica, u tom slučaju sram ga bilo što se zaklanja iza diplome biologa kad bira da govori sve suprotno od znanja koje se tim tipom obrazovanja stiče, ili je još jedna osoba koja hoda svetom bez potrebne terapije - a bolest ne bira. 
Kako god, nikad ne bih ovakvo jedno naklapanje ubrojala u nešto relevantno za ovu temu, svakome ko iole pažljivo pročita intervju mora upasti u oči kolika je to količina nelogičnosti, neistina, nejasnoća na tako malom prostoru.

----------


## zutaminuta

Tekst sam letimice pogledala i to je nešto new age, ali nakon onih slučajeva bolesnih krava iz Poljske u našim kebabima, 40 g starog mesa iz Rumunjske, uvoznom mesu općenito, mesu izvana označenog kao hrvatsko domaće, od prije par godina incident s aflatoksinom u mlijeku, ne bih dala ruku u vatru da su meso i mlijeko ponuđeni u supermarketima kvalitetni.

----------


## pulinka

Da, ali nekvalitetno meso na tržištu je jedna stvar, a premisa da je meso UVEK nekvalitetna i čoveku nepotrebna namirnica je sasvim druga stvar. 
Uz niz ostalih budalaština koje taj čovek pominje, kao što su pomeranje acido-bazne ravnoteže, zdravo nepasterizovano mleko (jeste, osim što se uvek kockaš sa Listerijom i ostalim lepotama) itd. itd. 
Duhovnost u poljoprivredi neću ni komentarisati, osim što izraz zvuči baš cool.

----------


## ina33

Ovaj gospodin se 'rijesio' astme na nacin vecine astmaticara (ako imaju tu srecu), a to je pukim rastom. Astmu zovu 'rijeka ponornica' ne bez vraga. Tipicno, ako je astna lakseg tipa, simptomi zamru il popuste ngdje tijekom srednje, pa se vrati kasnije u zivotu, mislim kod zena cesto pred klimaks, koliko sam gledala. Al jok, magarece mlijeko/crni kim/dinamicko bionesto je ziher pomoglo. Bog te pita ima li uopce danas vise astme il se prije proglasava. Sveki mi je jucer pricala kako joj je mali brat umrp od porezotine - sepsa itd. Danas bi to bila smijurija koja bi se rijesila antibiotikom, a njega su pokopali.

----------


## Omerta

Preporuka za ovu prekrasnu knjigicu: https://www.pitajmamu.hr/clana...-ma...ica-u-prodaji/ [emoji172]

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk

----------


## tinkilinkixyz

> Ali najveći broj vegana i vegetarijanaca nije svestan, ili odbija da bude svestan, da: 
> 1. to apsolutno nije izvodljivo za ogromnu većinu ljudi, što finansijski, što zato što ponuda apsolutno ne može da zadovolji potražnju
> 2. da potražnja za različitim izvikano zdravim egzotičnim ili retkim vrstama biljaka može da bude jednako, ako ne i više pogubna po životnu sredinu nego samo intenzivno stočarstvo.
> 
> Tj. sama činjenica da je neko vegan ili vegetarijanac ne čini ga automatski moralnijom niti ekološki osvešćenijom osobom, niti osobom koja automatski čini dobro životnoj sredini.


Absolutno netočno oko finansija. Vegi stil prehrani nije ništa skuplji od mesnog, čak bi rekla da obrnuto, da je 1 kg mesa dosta skuplji od 1 kg šparoga, pasulja, graha, .... Da ne pričam koliko vode i hrane se troši da se dodje do 1 kg mesa, jako puno, što nije ni ekološki, a najmanje je etično. Ta životinja se nije rodila zato da se kroz xy godina nadje na našem tanjuru.

Koliko je pogubno za okoliš kad vegan kupi mango/avokado/ananas - pa isto toliko koliko ga kupe oni koji jedu meso. Znam da je CO2 print visok pa zato redko kupujem neku egzotiku i rekla bi da o okolišu više razmišljaju ljudi kojima meso nije na meniju. 

Što se tiće junk food, kao neko ko ne jede meso, ribu  jaja, ne jedem ni čips, flips, smoki, harburgere i ništa što je procesirano. I da, ako budem ikada imala decu i njih ću odgajati u tom duhu.

----------


## VeraM

> Ta životinja se nije rodila zato da se kroz xy godina nadje na našem tanjuru.


Ali je se rodila, izlegla, okotila.... da se nađe na našem tanjuru. Osim ako govorimo o ulovljenoj divljači. I reći da SVAKI vegan razmišlja više o ekologiji nego neko tko jede meso isto ne stoji, molim lijepo. Znam to iz puno primjera vegetarijanaca i vegana oko sebe.

----------


## pulinka

> Absolutno netočno oko finansija. Vegi stil prehrani nije ništa skuplji od mesnog, čak bi rekla da obrnuto, da je 1 kg mesa dosta skuplji od 1 kg šparoga, pasulja, graha, .... Da ne pričam koliko vode i hrane se troši da se dodje do 1 kg mesa, jako puno, što nije ni ekološki, a najmanje je etično. Ta životinja se nije rodila zato da se kroz xy godina nadje na našem tanjuru.
> 
> Koliko je pogubno za okoliš kad vegan kupi mango/avokado/ananas - pa isto toliko koliko ga kupe oni koji jedu meso. Znam da je CO2 print visok pa zato redko kupujem neku egzotiku i rekla bi da o okolišu više razmišljaju ljudi kojima meso nije na meniju. 
> 
> Što se tiće junk food, kao neko ko ne jede meso, ribu  jaja, ne jedem ni čips, flips, smoki, harburgere i ništa što je procesirano. I da, ako budem ikada imala decu i njih ću odgajati u tom duhu.


Nisam gledala forum dosta dugo, ali i da jesam, nemam ništa novo da ti kažem što već nisam napisala na temi. 
Porediti nutritivnu vrednost 1kg šparoga i 1kg mesa mi je ono- babe i žabe...
Kako god, o tebi već mislim da si trol i nemam nameru da hranim dalje to nešto u tebi što te pokreće da pišeš ovde na forumu.

----------

